# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Binks (new?) Rise of the Runelords!

## Farmerbink

*Oathday, 1st of Rova, 4707*

The day dawns, bright and sunny.  Despite being the Autumnal Equinox, clear skies bear the promise of unseasonably warm weather, as has been the trend this year.  Many of Sandpoint's residents are out in force, garbed in stunning dresses and elegant tunics-suits.  Many brag gleefully about the designer, someone by the name _Rynshinn_.  Apparently, that matters to the locals.  A large group gathers at the square in front of a fine, _enormous_ cathedral.  Spilling out into the alleys and main thoroughfares in both directions, the intersection of Church Street and High Street bustles with activity.  A few farmers mingle in the crowd, looking somewhat out of place going about their business in simple garb, but no one seems to mind their presence or their lack of decor.  They're hardly the strangest sight in Sandpoint, these days.  

Many semi-permanent wooden stalls adorn the town square, forming something of a ring around the audience beside the stage- several of the town merchants have paid well for the presence, taking full advantage of the opportunity to showcase their finest wares to the gathered crowd.  All have bold decorations and colorful signs, proudly displaying their shop names.  This goes double for the taverns and inns, which have free food on hand to offer passersby.  Ale however, still comes at a price.

A woman rises to stand on the stage, and whispers of "Mayor Deverin!" and "Listen, listen!" hurry their way through the fast-gathering crowd. She politely waves and welcomes people nearby as she takes the stairs with a patient and regal air.  Obviously used to some attention, she strides beneath a large banner held aloft by two poles at the end of the stage which reads "Swallowtail Festival" in vibrantly-painted colors.  

A large man near the stage calls for the crowd's attention, and the woman, Mayor Deverin, begins speaking.  "Welcome again, Friends and Neighbors, to this year's Swallowtail Festival!" Cheers rise out of the crowd, already interrupting.  Whatever this festival is, it's important to the locals.  "This has been, without a doubt one of the highest turnouts we've ever had in my tenure as Mayor.  Why even Larz Rovanky was able to tear himself away from smearing brains on deerhide!"  The crowd erupts in laughter at the jibe- as a fairly unkempt man by the cart showcasing leathers waves in mock objection.  Must be Larz. 

"I want to offer my thanks to the many people who made this festival possible.  To the masons and carpenters, for all your hard work on the new Temple!  It's unveiling marks a new era of strength and solidarity in Sandpoints history; I'm sure it will be the site of many wonderful things to come!  To our local inn and tavern keepers, for providing food for this event- don't forget, there are secret judges among the crowd who will be coming by to sample your food and to reveal the prize later today.  To all our friends in the fields who provide us with the opportunity to eat such great food!  Thanks especially to Jodar Provolost, Daverin Hosk, Aesrick Battlehorn, Gressel Tenniwar, Turch Sterglus, and Sabyl Sorn for providing entertaining games and activities.  I hope you thoroughly enjoy yourselves!"  Hands raise in polite greetings and acknowledgement of the Mayor's introductions as respectful applause and the occasional whistle fills the brief silence.  The Mayor backs to a chair on the stage, as a wiry, bald, dark-skinned man strides purposefully to the fore.

"Welcome everyone.  I just have a few cautionary words and then I will allow everyone to get back to it.  Please mind yourselves today.  While there will be plenty of ale, the guards are on hand to stop any unpleasantness.  This evening will be featuring a bonfire, like last year, but I ask that everyone maintain a proper distance from the fire, so that no one is burned. Please do your best to leave enough space for people to move around so that if the fire gets out of hand, the bucket brigades can easily suppress it.  Also, let us take a moment to remember the passing of our dear priest, Father Ezakien Tobyn and his daughter Nualia."

The sheriff, unsure when to stop talking, lurches suddenly to a halt, and then motions to the large man and sits down.  After a barely-respectful silence in memory of the priest, quiet grumblings of "sourpuss," and "poor sport," can be heard from the crowd.

"Oh, ah, yes.  Now we were scheduled to hear from Longiku Kaijutsu, the master glassworker here in Sandpoint, but he appears to have caught a cold from last Sunday's rain and has retired to his home."  Mutters flutter through the crowd.  They don't seem surprised.  A colorfully-dressed juggler, sensing an opportunity, dashes up to the stage and whispers to the portly MC, who struggles to lower his ear close enough to hear him.  Nodding, the MC eagerly turns his gaze back to the audience.  "In his absence, we are delighted to invite our beloved Cyrdak to say a few words!"  The crowd suddenly begins cheering wildly, as a man wearing a flamboyant red-and-purple shawl and red, feathered beret steps forward with obvious purpose. "Come on up, Master Drokkus!"

With ease that belies what must have been a bit of a feat, Cyrdak jogs to the front of the stage and cartwheels up to his natural home.  "Friends!  Strangers!  Acquaintances!  Welcome!  While it is quite a shame that Master Kaijutsu cannot be with us, I'm sure that we will make merry twice as hard in his absence!  After all, we should party all the more, that our good spirits will rise his alongside!  Of course, of _course_ we should celebrate!  Given what this monument cost, all the hard work we've all put in, we much deserve a day of merriment!  Why, Father Zantus even came to me to ask for a few coppers per ticket of my new showing of 'The Harpy's Curse.'  But fear not! I, Cyrdak Drokkus, was more than happy to oblige!  After all, what are a few coppers more when you get the chance to see the lovely, the captivating, the talk of Magnimar, Allishanda! She will portray the _devious_ Avisera the harpy queen as she fights against the curse of Lamashtu to find true love! So eat!  Drink!  Be merry, and come see 'The Harpy's Curse' at the Sandpoint Theatre tonight!!  Any and all will enjoy-" "Thank you Cyrdak, that was quite moving!" the large man interrupts with a firm but friendly hand on the shoulder.  "but I'm sure these folks didn't come to listen to you talk all morning!"  The theater producer nods easily, smiling and gratefully accepting the fond applause of many familiar faces as he reluctantly returns to street level.  

"Lastly, friends, Father Zantus will now offer a benediction."

A middle-aged man with smiling eyes, apparently Father Zantus, stands up.  He steps forward on the stage, and raises his hand, and a respectful hush falls over the crowd.  His voice is deep, calm, and soothing- stark contrast the boisterous affectations of Cyrdak.  "*Again, as others have, I bid you all welcome.  Thank you for coming on this fine day.  We praise Gozreh for calming the winds and the seas.  We praise Sarenrae for redeeming our place of worship.  We praise Abadar, for smiling down on our work to restore justice and order to the chaos.  Above all, I give praise to Desna.  Praise be to the Great Dreamer, who saw in us the hope that we would once again have a beautiful place to worship her and her allies in the celestial host, who inspired us to seek out the contracts we would need to rebuild this holy place, who bolsters our daily work with song and dance, and keeps our hearts light as we rest under the stars.  Today is her day, and may we dance and sing the Starsong in her honor!*"

This, apparently, is what the crowd had been waiting for.  Several musicians near the stage immediately begin a familiar hymn in praise to Desna, as dozens of Swallowtail butterflies are released from their cages.  Thick enough to cast dancing shadows over the crowd, the blue-winged insects take to the sky as the people erupt in mass chaos- each person hastening towards their preferred food stalls or game booths.  Laughter and merriment seem the theme of the morning.  

As you stroll the packed street, plenty of foods and games are available for the partaking:

*Spoiler: Food*
Show

Most of this food will come out at lunch, but Ameiko does allow anyone in the group who asks to sample some of the smoked salmon she prepared.  It's nearing divine.  

*Sandpoint Savories* is featuring Avertin's Apple Pie

*White Tailed Deer* is serving roast venison with capers

*The Hagfish* serves butterfly clams with lemon-butter

*Risa's Place* is serving Varisian Delight, A thinly sliced fillet, breaded and rolled around a batter of onion and corn meal and deep fried in oil

*Cracktooth's Tavern* has made a crab bisque
*Spoiler: Activities*
Show

"Do you have what it takes to bring down the infamous Sandpoint Devil!? Take a shot and see!" Jodar Provolost cries.  Maester Grump and Recruiter Althus have both tried their hands and are munching on a pair of pies.  They're watching and commenting in good fun as others try the game.
*Spoiler: The Devil Hunt*
Show

This event takes place at an archery range overlooking the beach by the lighthouse (a few blocks to the north). Two large targets with silhouettes of a monstrous winged horse are set up fifty feet away from a firing line. The bulls-eye on each target is where the horses heart would be, and there are four concentric circles surrounding the bulls-eye. To play costs two copper pieces. Using one of the longbows provided, the player fires up to three arrows at the target, scoring the better of the two. Hitting a bulls-eye wins a small pie. Hitting anything else wins progressively cheaper trinkets for each band outside the bulls-eye, with nothing for a miss.
*Spoiler: rules*
Show

Make 3 ranged attack rolls.  If you hit higher than 20 you win a pie.



"Three Goblins have found their way into your house and are tearing it up! Toss them into the fireplace before they can destroy everything!" Daverin Hosk calls to promote his game.  The children all seem to love this game, and have formed a long line.*Spoiler: The Goblin Toss*
Show

This game is a simple bean bag toss set up in the square. A board with a row of three holes is set up 10 feet from a throwing line. The closest hole is the largest and the farthest hole is the smallest. There are buckets of beanbags sewn to look like little Goblins by each of the three stations, and each bean bag has a goblin name printed on it. This event costs one copper piece. The player receives three Goblins, and must try to toss them into a fireplace. Children aim for the closest hole, women use the middle hole, and adult men use the furthest hole.*Spoiler: rules*
Show

Make 3 ranged attack rolls to hit AC 15 (12 for female characters, if you want). No penalty for improvised weapons.  Hit all 3 and win a bag of venison jerky.  Daverin tells any children who win the jerky that it's really goblin meat.  Most of them seem to believe him.



"Who needs a lighthouse without a light? The old lighthouse has become an eyesore. Lets knock it down so we can use the stone to build something new!" calls Aesrick Battlehorn.*Spoiler: The Lighthouse Smash*
Show

This game has a table with six square stones stacked on it in a triangular shape, and has a firing line twenty feet from the tables. Using a toy catapult, the players must try to knock down the stack of stones. To play costs two copper pieces. Each player gets three shots. It usually takes all three hits to knock down all the stones, though it is possible to knock the stones down with one catapult shot.  The small catapult is a work of art. It is 2 feet tall and has been carved in the shape of a stone giant with its arm throwing the stone. Battlehorn has a soft spot for the children, and helps them aim it so that they almost always win.*Spoiler: rules*
Show

A successful ranged attack roll against AC 12 counts as one hit. Hitting AC 16 counts as two hits, and hitting AC 20 counts as three hits. The catapults have a range of fifty feet, so there is no range penalty, but players incur a penalty of -4 if they are not proficient with siege weapons. Knocking down all the stones wins a 4" tall replica catapult. Anything less wins the player a handful of cheap trinkets. Missing all three shots does not win the player anything.




"Theres been talk of starting a dragon farm in Sandpoint. We need to find out which dragons are the fastest so that we have the best stock. Pick yourself a dragon and put it to the test in a race against your friends!" calls a crier for Gressel Tenniwar.*Spoiler: Dragon Races*
Show

The final game is located in the Sandpoint market square at the beginning of Market Street. There are two thirty-foot-long double lane tracks set up next to each other with a three-foot wide gap between. Near the starting line, there is a large cage with twelve lizards in it. Each lizard has a set of twig and cloth wings attached to their backs, and each is painted a different color. Without touching the lizards, the player must goad their lizard down the track. To play costs one copper piece. Once four people have picked a dragon, the players must place them in the starting lanes. At the sound of the whistle, the gates are lifted and the players must goad their dragons down the track without touching them. *Spoiler: rules*
Show

Each person racing makes an initiative check and the race proceeds in initiative order. Making each lizard move five feet requires a successful DC 14 Handle Animal check. On a failure, they do not move, and if the check fails by 10 or more, the lizard moves five feet backwards. The first lizard to cross the finish line wins. The winner gets a large, cheap medal that reads 1st Place Swallowtail Dragon Races and 2 copper pieces. All other places get nothing.  If you want to do this one, let me know and we'll hash it out in our OOC thread.
*Spoiler: Perception DC 18*
Show

You see a few unsavory characters watching the "dragon races" with great intent.  When one wins, one of the men cheers wildly while the rest of their faces sour. If you keep watching, make a *Spoiler: Perception DC 12*
Show

You see some of the competitors hold raw meat in front of their lizards.
 *Spoiler: Sense Motive 20*
Show

Some of the lizards seem more motivated to win than others, and usually its the ones who want the raw meat. 





"Who is the strongest in Sandpoint?" Sabyl Sorn offers this simple challenge.*Spoiler: Weight Lifting*
Show

She stands before three sets of weights that pairs seem to be attached to a bar.  The challenge seems simple enough, lift the weight over your head. Both men and women gather to watch people attempting this challenge.*Spoiler: rules*
Show

This is a straight lifting check.  The first weight starts at 150 pounds.  The next is 250, and the final one is 350.  If you can lift all three over your head, you win.  DC 12, 16, 20 checks if your strength isn't naturally high enough.



Turch Sterglus calls out.  "Welcome sailors and sandlubbers, to this here duck pond.  Whoever's got a keen eye in their skull will win a prize.  Whoever's not will ne'er see Murdermaw sneakin up on em till it's TOO LATE!"  All the kids cheer "Murdermaw! Murdermaw!" when they hear the salty old dog say his name.*Spoiler: rules*
Show

This is a classic duck pond.  2 coppers gets you the chance to pick 3 ducks.  Picking the correct duck requires a dc 15 perception check.  The ducks don't go back into the pond until after you've finished your try.  On the bottom of each duck will be a symbol.  The one you want is Murdermaw.  Match 3 symbols and you win a carved fishbone necklace.  Match 2 and you get a carved fishbone hairpin.  Get 1 Murdermaw symbol and you get a salty treat.


"If you think you're tough, come prove it to all Sandpoint.  If you can eat the spiciest of what I've cooked, you and a friend can have free drinks this Starday at the Rusty Dragon!"*Spoiler: Spicy Eating Contest*
Show


This is the event that Horran and Lettie Guffmin, two farmers from the surrounding area, seem to have been waiting for, and they're the first to sit down at the long table.  Also sitting down at the table is the local locksmith and well known patron of the arts, Volioker Briskalberd.*Spoiler: rules*
Show

The rounds will get progressively harder, the first one starts out with a DC 10 fortitude check.  We will need to coordinate this one to see who will be knocked out during each round.



"The one, the only, Madame Mvashti!  Fortune-teller, extraordinaire!  See what the omens have in store for you, for your loved ones!"
*Spoiler: Madame Mvashti's Fortunes*
Show

It's rare for Madame Mvashti to do readings these days, but the festival seems to have put her in a good mood.  Her services do not come cheap, however, and silver must cross her palm before she will deal the Harrow Deck before her.  A few birds have gathered near her, and seem to chatter back and forth, sometimes seemingly addressing her.  She clucks back to them.

*Spoiler: Men and Women*
Show

An abundance of NPCs, dressed in all manner of finery and not are available to speak with and court.  I have access to TONS of info in the book that I'm not immediately interested in typing up.  If you strike up conversation, I will 'assign' an NPC to you for the duration.  These conversations may or may not have lasting impacts.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## 3SecondCultist

A young man sits on a shadowed bench. He watches the proceedings with some interest, although he is currently in the middle of reading an anthropological text, and he'd rather finish the chapter before interacting with any of the locals. It is certainly a riveting read, if only for the pure entertainment value of its author's - one Hermaeus Chylor - numerous fallacies. 

The conclusion reads: "the institutions of men and demi-humans are as distinctly stratified as the earth on which he lives. They succeed each other in series substantially uniform over the globe, independent of what seem the comparatively superficial differences of race and language, but shaped by similar human nature acting through successively changed conditions in savage, barbaric, and civilized life."

It's all Cade can do not to snort in contempt. Chylor is Chelish, and it shows. The entirety of his thought, his critique of multiculturalism through a supposed lens of uniform linear history is so skewed towards his rampant imperialism that it really is quite laughable. His continued use of 'demi-humans' as an awkward catch-all betrays his real discomfort for other cultural practices. _Anything to justify Queen and Empire, right?_ Why has Blackthorn given him this book? In hindsight, it does look like a rather unsubtle clue telling Cade that he needs to 'broaden his cultural horizons'. It definitely sounds like something he'd say. Certainly, that is one of the reasons Sandpoint is the first stop on his trip... although he hasn't yet had the inclination to actually talk to anyone here. The speeches have been pretty enough, although Cade has long since stopped paying attention. Looking back, it was probably everyone started in on the superstitious nonsense. Why anyone would celebrate a big eyesore like the cathedral is utterly beyond him. 

Still, it won't do him any good just to sit here twiddling his thumbs. There are things to see, and games to try! He's always had a penchant for games. The food doesn't appear all that appetizing: fish isn't particularly 'on his menu', especially not something as common as salmon. He'll eat later, probably. _Maybe. If there's time._ Putting his book away in his adventuring rucksack, Cade rises to his feet. The bag on his shoulders shifts, as he feels his belongings move around. Hopefully, his ink is still alright; its procurement required the involvement of a merchant from Magnimar and cost a pretty penny. Not that he will see the stains, though, with it being invisible under most conditions. Still, best to be careful until one has the lay of the land. 

Another Blackthorn saying. Cade chides himself inwardly. It simply will not do to have the old man accompany Cade in his mind. Shaking his head back and forth, the investigator decides that he should probably follow that advice nonetheless. The locals are not why he is here - until he can get a better idea of the precise site he seeks, best to watch and listen, not to make any waves.

Walking through the throng, Cade lets his eyes wander from person to person and stall to stall, never truly resting on one thing but absorbing as much detail as possible in the brief seconds of contact. He has found that it is a well and good exercise of the memory to try and recall everything one sees. Sandpoint is as good a place as any to hone his talents, and Cade finds the avenues of his thoughts turning outwards, processing everything he sees and hears.

As he ruminates on these conclusions, Cade nearly stumbles over the entrance to a very specific and auspicious activity. Looking up suddenly, he finds himself in a very promising spot. _Fortune-Teller, extraordinaire._ Cade smirks. _This is going to be fun._ He deftly steps in line to have his fortune read, relishing this new opportunity.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, first let's start with some Knowledges to answer specific questions. 

*1) Why is the Sheriff so dour? 
2) What's the story with Ezakien and Nualia Tobyn? 
3) And who is Master Kaijitsu?* 

I will roll several Knowledge (Local) checks, in case I need to, applying Inspiration for the additional 1d6.

1: *Knowledge (Local):* (1d20+11)[*18*] plus (1d6)[*3*]
2: *Knowledge (Local):* (1d20+11)[*15*] plus (1d6)[*3*]
3: *Knowledge (Local):* (1d20+11)[*30*] plus (1d6)[*2*]

Oh, and let's make a Perception check for the area too. Cade's always going to be looking around, he's just curious about stuff.

*Perception:* (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Amidst the crowd, Tobias grasps a mostly-full goblet of ale and sways gently back and forth as the mass of people stream and bustle around him. More than once a passerby approaches him to ask for directions, perhaps mistaking the armed & armored knight for one of the town guard, but something in his wordless glance quickly convinces them that they're better off asking somewhere else. The sheriff's mention of "guards" and "unpleasantless" earns an appraising glance around the square, _One... two... make that four. Spears and studded leather, hmph. Civilians._ Seemingly unconcerned he waits for Father Zantus' benediction before draining his glass and walking in search of other entertainment.




> "Do you have what it takes to bring down the infamous Sandpoint Devil!? Take a shot and see!" Jodar Provolost cries. Maester Grump and Recruiter Althus have both tried their hands and are munching on a pair of pies. They're watching and commenting in good fun as others try the game.


Hearing the name of his quarry comes as a surprise, and Tobias quickens his pace in anticipation only to be let down at the sight of a rather mundane archery tournament. But it's too late by then - Jodar has spotted him and is thrusting a longbow into his hands. "Show us how a real warrior deals with a beast like this, eh, sir knight?" "Well, I'd rather cleave it in twain but then you'd have no more contest!" Tobias jests good-naturedly as he accepts the bow and steps up to the firing line.
*Spoiler: The Devil Hunt*
Show

atk (1d20+4)[*14*]
atk (1d20+4)[*7*]
atk (1d20+4)[*5*]


Later, the sounds of grunting and the clanging of weights betray the weight lifting competition before it comes into view. Tobias casts an eye at the competitors but makes to move away, except that once again the villagers have other ideas. "Hey, this guy looks pretty strong!" "Nah, I bet it's all just show - nothing under that armor!" "Oh please, sir knight! Do it for me!" "Well, how about it? You seem like a healthy young lad!" Sabyl Sorn exhorts him. "Well, why not. A man needs some exercise with all this food about, lest he become as large as your announcer." He winks and bends down to grasp the first bar before thrusting it up and overhead - easy! The second bar presents more of a challenge, and a bead of sweat appears on his brow as he achieves as flawless clean & press. One more to go... he unslings a large shield from his back and shakes out his arms as he prepares to tackle the final weight.
*Spoiler: Weight Lifting*
Show

Strength check (1d20+4)[*21*]





> "If you think you're tough, come prove it to all Sandpoint. If you can eat the spiciest of what I've cooked, you and a friend can have free drinks this Starday at the Rusty Dragon!"


"And if it's just me, can you make them a double?" Tobias cracks another joke as he takes a seat at the contest table opposite Volioker Briskalberd. 
*Spoiler: Spicy Eating Contest*
Show

Here's a bunch of Fortitude rolls for progressive rounds:
(1d20+5)[*9*]
(1d20+5)[*7*]
(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*16*]
(1d20+5)[*14*]


*Spoiler: Conversation*
Show

Tobias will speak to the strongest and/or most martially-capable individual he sees. He'll inquire about the Sandpoint Devil, goblin activity in the area, and any other threats to the village.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Leaned up against the wall, Klimvell chewed on a straw as he watched as Jeb shook hands with the shopkeeper with just a hint of impatience.  His older brother usually handled the actual sale of goods, while Klim and his little brothers handled the loading and unloading.  But this time, it seemed to take forever for the two men to come to an accord.  Probably because Jeb was asking for more to help offset the costs the stupid goblins had cost them ... and like a townie, the shopkeeper had to pretend like he had never even heard of a goblin, let alone admit they were prevent around Sandpoint.  Give and take, offer and counter, punch, counterpunch.  This was the game you had to play with selling goods ... and was the exact reason why Klim hated this part of his chores.  

But with the handshake done, Klim stood up and nodded in anticipation.  "We good, Jeb?  Kin we getta unloadin' them pelts?"  He was already walking to the wagon waving to Tad and Cal, ready to get the task done as soon as they could.  It wasn't that he was so industrious that he want to finish their task in a timely manner.  No, coming into town, he had seen the festivities all set-up, and he wanted a chance to wander the town before they had to find the mayor and report in.  

After thirty minutes of heavy breathing and rote motions, the Mikoye's were done and headed away from the shop.  After a few minutes of riding through the town and hearing all the cries, shouts and laughs from the various booths and tents, Klim sighed and leaned back for a moment, one hand scratching Ulfar behind his ears.  Finally, he sat up and glanced over at his brother, mouth open.  "Don't, Klim ..."

Klim blinked.  "What?  Ah twern't doin' nuthin' ... "

Jeb shook his head, never looking at his brother.  "Just don't say it, Klim .."

Klim snorted.  "Say what, Jeb?  I was just thinkin' 'bout what we need t'do next ... "

Jeb didn't say anything, eyes fixed on the road ahead.  

"It's jus ... "

Jeb rolled his eyes.  "Here it comes ..."

Klim smiled sweetly, leaning in close.  "Here comes what, Jeb?  Ah'm jus' sayin' ... mebbe y'all kin git settled at th'inn ... "  He glanced in the direction of the festival noises suggestively.

Jeb glared at him for a moment, then looked ahead.  "Yer just wanna play ..."

Klim gasped, touching his chest. "Ya cut me, Jeb.  That's jus' not right.  Ah'm tryin' ta ... Ah jus' wanna ... "

Jeb raised an eyebrow, a slight smirk on his face.  "Yeah?"

Klim paused, his brow furrowed for a moment as he turned away.  Then suddenly, he turned back to his brother with a wide grin. 
"Ah jus' wanted t'find th' mayor, fer it gits too late.  Don't wanna miss 'em, with all these festivities ... if'n he gits into his cups, it'll be midday 'fer he's ready t'talk."

Jeb sighed expressively, rolling his eyes.  But after a few moments silence, he finally nodded in resignation.  Klim whooped, startling Ulfar who was lying in the back.  Grinning, Klim jumped down from the wagon and waved at his three brothers and the dog.  "Ulfar, stay!  Tad and Cal, watch 'em!  Jeb, thanks!  Ah'll find th'mayor ... y'all come find me after ya git settled!"  With that, he sauntered off in the direction of the festival.

In the thick of things, Klim strolled down the street, taking in all the sights.  There was more than a few smells on the wind that made his stomach rumble, but he figured he'd hold out for a bit.  Folks that had seen him in town before waved, and he waved back, grinning widely.  As he strolled down the street, he noticed one of the games involved archery.  Pausing, he leaned against a nearby wall to watch, snickering to himself at a few shots, cheering at a couple of others.  When one particularly large man missed all but the outer ring, his snort was loud enough to attract attention.  One of the bystanders from the rougher part of town nudge a buddy and shouted, "If you think you can do better, step up, sheep f*&ker!"  He flinched when Althus swatted at the man, muttering something about children.  

Grinning, Klim shrugged and stepped forward.  "Sure as yer a right bloody sod, Ah'll giver a shot.  Lemme see tha bow ..."  Klim took the offered longbow and sighted it for a moment, then checked the arrows and selected three of the straightest.  He tested the pull for a moment, then nodded, taking up a stance at the appropriate place.  He raised the bow slowly, closed his eyes and inhaled deeply, holding his breath.  After he felt the familiar thrill run through his limbs, he opened his eyes and glanced down at one of the kids and give them a wink.  With a slow exhale, he loose the first shot.  While it felt good leaving the bow, it completely missed the target, and zipped past Jodar Provolost's head, eliciting a shout of concern.  Klim felt his ears burning as the heckler and his buddies started laughing.  

Focusing in, he fired again, this time hitting the target in the center.  The others quieted down for a moment, uncertain how to react.  Giving them one last glare, Klim let the last arrow free, which split his first arrow with a resounding thunk.  There was a momentary pause, then the kids all cheered and rushed towards the hunter.
_OOC - Swift action to gain tiger focus, and shoot.   
Shot 1 - (1d20+6)[26], Shot 2 - (1d20+6)[7], Shot 3 - (1d20+6)[23]
EDIT -  taking some liberty with the shot order for dramatic effect, if that's okay.  
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 10 rounds)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus (Ulfar): Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
Animal Focus (Klim): Tiger (+2 Dex [comp])

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol finds the speeches, on the whole, unspeakably boring. _Of course you thank the folks who worked hard to put the festival together. Of course there's going to be food and drink and games. Of course the politician will say this is the best turnout in the history of Avistan. And lame jokes. And police and security, yes yes that's understood. Another boring speaker caught a bug and must be in bed, sorry for him, but all the better for the rest of us. Even the priest... Nice praise to Desna, but ol' Father Karmesdahlarr Perfamibor could do that and sing something to lift everyone's heart in the process!_ The only one that he finds mildly intriguing is Cyrdak's. He promises himself he'll get a ticket to the Harpy's Curse this very night.

At long last, the tedious speeches end, and it is time for merriment! He doesn't know anybody in Sandpoint, but that doesn't matter. He decides he will try every food, every game, and accept every challenge on the way. How else, after all, can one derive the most excitement out of an event like this one? The influence of Fwwtfyll, the Wind Spirit, sends him running to each event in a random order... 

At the Devil Hunt, he encounters his first difficulty. "Lad-mylord-dear, that is quite a looong longbow you have here!" Comically, he sets the bow horizontally, the only way it won't touch the ground. This makes the arrow point dangerously unstable, and Jodar Provolst wisely decides to let the gnome use his tiny crossbow instead.

*Spoiler: Devil Hunt*
Show


(1d20+2)[*9*]
(1d20+2)[*16*]
(1d20+2)[*11*]

"Alas, no pie for poor old me!" he exclaims good-naturedly, having missed all three shots. "Oh well, more belly room for other dishes then!"

He enjoys the butterfly clams from the Hagfish very much. He proclaims lemon butter "a personal favorite with seafood!"  before moving on to the next attraction.

At the Goblin Toss, Daverin Hosk tries to recommend the closest hole, but Ipdolur will have none of it. "I can do it! I am most certainly not a child! I am honored to compete with them - he makes a broad, circular bow to the many kids all around - but I shall use the grown men's target! Look at this ugly goblin's face, in the bag you go!"

*Spoiler: Goblin Toss*
Show


(1d20+2)[*15*]
(1d20+2)[*18*]
(1d20+2)[*4*]

The gnome proudly cheers and takes in the applause after the first two bags disappear into their holes, but on the third, he overshots badly, and the bag splits open on landing, spilling beans everywhere! "Look at that kids, goblin entrails! Yikes!"

He moves on to the next dish, but roast venison, with capers, from the White Tailed Deer, is somewhat less to his taste. _Kind of a weird association if you ask me._ But he profusely thanks the serving lad, all the same.

The Lighthouse Smash is a bit more of a challenge for him. He studies the catapult with great interest, having not seen a siege engine in operation before, be it real or toy. Finally, he tries it, but his lack of either theory or experience in the field of parabolic trajectories is a serious limitation.

*Spoiler: Lighthouse Smash*
Show


(1d20-2)[*6*]
(1d20-2)[*10*]
(1d20-2)[*6*]

"Three misses! My, this contraption has something against me, does it not! No matter, I leave all the luck to you folks!"

After that, he enjoys Ameiko's salmon, and compliments the Rusty Dragon's owner. "A splendid taste really! Delightfully blue!"

Weight lifting, now, that is way out of his league. But he observes the players: Winning or losing, they all enjoy it in good cheer... _Why not me?_

*Spoiler: Weight Lifting*
Show


(1d20-1)[*19*]
(1d20-1)[*13*]
(1d20-1)[*9*]

To his own surprise, he manages the first bar! His face beetroot red, dripping with sweat, he lets it fall to the ground. The audience ooohs and aaahs in amazement to see such a tiny person, maybe thirty pounds in a wet shirt, lift something of that magnitude! He takes a few breaths before attempting the next one... But his pull is too strong and uncontrolled this time, the bar carries him backwards until he falls on his derriere, narrowly missing being crushed, to the great delight of all... After such crazy exertions, he feels ravenously hungry, so the Varisan Delight is an excellent choice! The fat drips over his chin as he devours the dish.

Moving on to the Dragon Races, he finds the spectacle hilarious, especially when Sandpoint's farmers and fishermen try every possible method to goad the lizards into motion. Yelling, talking, stroking, grimacing, all of them make fools of themselves with varied degrees of success, but all make the crowd roar in laughter. _Now that's a game for me!_

*Spoiler: Dragon Races*
Show


Observing: 
Perception DC18 (1d20+1)[*17*]
Perception DC12 (1d20+1)[*18*]
Sense Motive DC20 (1d20+6)[*23*]

He will play in a race, because he has a bit of an ace in the hole... who am I kidding, he would play anyway.

Having had plenty of food already is no deterrent for him when he gets to the Spicy Eating Contest...

*Spoiler: Spicy Eating Contest*
Show

Yup, he'll do this one too...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The preparations for the Swallowtail Festival have been going on for weeks, and though she hosts no games nor has she prepared a feast for the many revelers in town, Brynlieagh (Elvdought), her enormous black cat, Lyssmi, and her raven, Lenore, have been practicing and working hard to ensure that nothing goes wrong. "*Now, Lyssmi has been fed - twice! - and shouldn't be hungry. Brynlieagh, that means all you have to do is keep her from trying to play with anyone she might accidentally hurt...Brynlieagh? Brynlieagh! Are you even listening to me?*" squawks the raven critically at the distracted half-elf maiden sitting there and braiding her hair. Several seconds later the impish young lady looks up and wrinkles her nose at Lenore with a mocking smile. 

"Yes, yes, I remember - only feed the youngest children to Lyssmi, since they won't be missed, right?" she quips before earning a deliberate thwack on her head from Ameiko's large wooden spoon. "Ow! I was only kidding...mostly..." she says in (mock?) resignation towards the other woman. For her part, Ameiko doesn't even slow down, moving about to take care of things as the Festival is about to begin in earnest. 

Lyssmi growls - or purrs(?) - sub-vocally under Brynlieagh's hands as if to chide her waifish mistress  and wiggles a single ear in irritation. The cat stretches languidly, yawning and showing a mouth full of sharp, carnivorous teeth, and licks its lips as it looks around for something interesting. Finding nothing, the much-too-large (house?) cat looks at Lenore with the mysteriously expressionless look of all felines and sits on its haunches patiently. 

"*Well, fine, but if you get into too much trouble and I don't find a nice bauble or two to add to my collection I will be upset with you!*" finishes the bird in apparent exasperation. 

The trio leaves the Rusty Dragon common room by the front door, eliciting no small amount of gasps of surprise, quiet feminine sounds of alarm, and squeals of enthusiastic joy from the nearby children. As several run up Brynlieagh laughs and kneels down smiling. "Hi everyone! Who wants to ride about the Festival in Lyssmi's mouth, hmmm? She could pick you up by the neck, like your mama-cats do their kittens! It'll be fun!"

Before any such dangerous games can begin, the various children's parents scoop them up, scowling at Brynlieagh to no apparent effect. With a shrug the witch skips across the road to the nearest stand with food (Risa's Place), takes a large handful of Varisian Delight - deliberately ignoring any plates or utensils offered - and begins stuffing her face happily. "Oh, mmmm, thith ith bery gooth!" she compliments around the hot food in her mouth before swallowing loudly and helping herself to a nearby (clay) mug of ale. "What is that phrase I'm supposed to say now, Lyssmi?" she asks her cat. Lyssmi looks at her with the unreadable amber eyes and doesn't react. 

"*You're supposed to say...*" 

"Oh look! Games!" cries Brynlieagh as she sprints off towards the other side of the square, where she sees several newcomers mingling with the locals. She watches several people try to lift heavy weights, then some archery and a race with lizards. "Ooh, Lyssmi, let me up on top of you, I want to see!" begs Brynlieagh as she hops up and down in place, apparently trying to get onto her cat's shoulders. Once again, Lyssmi just looks at her, apparently patient and implacable, and doesn't help her climb up in any way at all. After several failed attempts she turns back to the lizard race to watch a bit longer. "I think I want to try - am I supposed to give you something to play? What would you like, a kiss? Maybe a Ioun Stone? Oh, how about this shiny thing Lenore brought me..."

"*You wouldn't! That's mine, Brynlieagh!*" cries her familiar in outrage as the little witch holds out a copper coin to Gressel Tenniwar. The man takes the coin, with rolled eyes at the odd trio, and directs Brynlieagh's attention to "her dragon." Over the next several minutes she coaxes the lizard down the thirty foot path, unconcerned with whether or not it is ahead or behind the others. 

"If you don't win, don't worry - we think you're a _fine_ dragon and I will just feed the others to Lyssmi until you're the de facto winner!" she says to the little reptile as it crosses the finish line. With the enthusiasm that can only come from mania, Brynleaigh asks the man, "Did our lizard win? He had _better_ have won!"

"*Yeah - I need a new shiny thing to replace the one she stole...*"

----------


## Farmerbink

> _Fortune-Teller, extraordinaire._ Cade smirks. _This is going to be fun._


*Spoiler: The hag's lair (Cade)*
Show

Cade steps into the colorful tent, having patiently(?) awaited his turn amidst the hustle and bustle.  Inside, a hazy blue smoke fills the air of a surprisingly dim space.  He can't help but glance back at the tent flap falling shut- _that alone should let in more light..._  His thoughts are interrupted by a squat old woman coughing politely.  Peering over a set of ornate spectacles, she takes in the young man's features with... _intense_ focus.  Finally, she holds his gaze for almost 15 full seconds- when Cade's eyes begin to water, whether a function of the haze or just keeping them open so long- he's forced to blink, and finds that the woman is already shuffling.

In one fluid motion, her wiry hand slaps three cards on the table, one stacked atop the other.  "Your past," she murmurs, pulling her hand in and revealing the first card.  "The Empty Throne...  You have experienced great loss, for one so young?  Such a place for the Ace of Crowns..."  Her eyebrows raise in surprise as she once more takes in your features.  "There are lessons to be learned from loss, but you already knew that, didn't you?  This is the keystone of your past, and explains much about what is to come."  Her hand moves, revealing a second card.  "The Bear, Five of Hammers-" she smirks.  "Not fond of authority, are we?  You strain against your teachings, and will find pain if you cannot learn to submit."  Finally, she reveals the third card.  "The Desert, your protection.  How fitting it is also your first Shield.  You have always worked alone, and find you much prefer it."  The crone looks up from the cards, smiling.  "No man is an island, they say, but you have the makings of one who tests expectations, I think...."

She shuffles again, and again places three cards.  "Your present," she announces.  "The Sickness, another Shield so soon?  But _here_ it is misaligned, see.  You are no harbinger of disease, rather you will be the one who prevents such calamity.  And in the present, hmmm..."  She purrs thoughtfully as she reveals another card.  "Another Hammer: The Beating.  You won't enjoy this lesson, but it will reveal strength you didn't know you had within."  Without further comment, she reveals the final card.  "The Avalanche, your first Key.  She flows unthinking, and destroys without knowing.  This calamity will be senseless- violence without purpose.... or so it seems."

The quiet sounds of paper on paper herald the final row.  She places these cards down... respectfully?  "Your Future...  The Publican!"  She begins to laugh, a crooked thing, but genuine.  "Oh, my child.  You will not work alone for long.  The Stars enter your signs for the future!  You will find friendship and camaraderie, and refuge therein..."  She reveals the second card, another Key.  "Hmmmm, The Demon's Lantern.  You will face a situation with no good outcome, I'm afraid.  Every path forward will bring pain, and it will be your choice _who_ bears the brunt of it...."  In the weighty silence, she reveals the last card... and frowns deeply.  "The Twin," she murmurs.  For several seconds, she scans the nine cards presented, gently touching each and looking into your eyes before moving on to the next.  "The Twin is fickle," she explains, holding the card up so you can see it.  A pair of doppelgängers stand back to back, one frowning, the other grinning widely.  "You will....  struggle with your purpose.  Two contrary goals war within you.  Sometimes, The Twin tells us that each card prior bears a secret meaning.  For him to come last is... an ill omen, indeed."  She spends several more seconds gazing into your eyes with a fierce intensity.

"Your destiny," she murmurs, waving her arms over the nine cards.  With a sweep of her right arm, she gathers them all, and begins quietly shuffling away as you consider their meanings.

*Spoiler: Lasting effects*
Show

1: twice, in the next 24 hours, you may gain a +1 luck bonus on any fortitude save.
2: twice times, in the next 24 hours, you may gain a +1 luck bonus on any attack roll.
3: twice times, in the next 24 hours, you may gain a +1 luck bonus on any skill check.
4: twice, in the next 24 hours, you may gain a +1 luck bonus on any reflex save.
5: once, in the next 24 hours, you may gain a +1 luck bonus on any will save.

All of these bonuses are one-use, at will without an action. They can be applied to any rolls after the fact, but before I reveal the results.


Tobias clanks about the fairgrounds, an unlikely sight in his gleaming armor.  Perhaps, for all the talk, the sheriff isn't all that worried for the safety of the crowd.

He struggles at archery, having accurately noted his preference for the blade.  Still, it's not an embarrassing performance- not many of the players hit a bulls-eye after all.  He watches appreciatively as a local farmboy- if the jibes are true- manages to nail it twice in a row!  _Once might be luck..._ he wonders.  As the kids gather cheering and grasping for bites of the pie, smiles are plentiful.

Not to be outdone, Tobias approaches the weight lifting contest.  A wide-shouldered man struggles mightily with the largest weight, being urged on by his companion of similar size.  "C'mon _Thorn!_  It's no bigger'n a log!"  With notable effort, this "Thorn" manages to heave it overhead, to great cheers from the small (but exuberant) crowd.  When a Gnome approaches, jerky sticking out one side of his mouth, plenty of comments of "Mister, maybe this ain't the best fit?" are roughly silenced as he deftly manages the first weight.  "Well I'll be!  Look at that, Thorn!  Little fella got it!  Let's see 'f-!"  He quickly is silenced by Ip's awkward tumble, and dashes forward to rescue the poor trapped fellow.  "Don't you feel bad, mister!  You got that first one!  It must weigh double what you do!"

The snorts of Tobias' approach are quickly silenced when he hefts the final bar with apparent ease.  "Gods alive, he did 'at in his _armor_!" one of the crowd gasps.  More than a few cheers and claps on the shoulder fall as the swordsman makes his way onward.  He manages to glean from Ibor Thorn and his partner Banny Harker that the two run the local lumber mill.  They've done well, but they don't send anyone out alone anymore.  There are too many Goblins poking and prodding where they shouldn't, and a few of their boys have gotten seriously hurt.  "They'll recover," Thorn is quick to interject, but Harker's expression suggests he isn't so sure...

The barker at the Dragon Races looks almost ready to puke as he glances back and forth between Bryn and the rest of the competitors.  "Ah, miss...  Mister..."  After a notable pause, he hands Brynlieagh a copper piece with an expression of resignation.  "Yeah, 'course ya did!" he exclaims, much too loudly to be genuine.  Turning away, he quickly hurries to another patron.  "Mistress Sybil!  How good of you..."  

Finally, several tables are shoved together as a small crowd gathers for the eating competition.  Tobias and Ipdolur easily put away the first course, more a warm up than anything else.  Still, the dish actually _tasted_ good, which is something of a surprise given the nature of the contest.  The second dish, however, does _not._  Tobias quickly finds himself a bit outmatched, and is forced to concede, red-faced and sweating profusely under his armor.  Ipdolur lasts a few more rounds, but to most everyone's surprise it's a waifish young woman who sits across from the burly lumberjacks in the last few rounds.  Though she puts a good face on it, she probably should have given up a few rounds back, and ends up vomiting into a small keg kept on hand for just such an occasion.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

With the victory and *two* pies, Klim is pretty happy.  He says loudly, *"Git back, savages!  Git yer mitts off m'pie!"*
 When he has a brief respite, he grins and hands the pies to a couple of smaller kids he saw shooting at a closer target.  "Here ya go, youngin's ... yer in charge."

One looked up at him with big, quivering eyes.  "W-w-what are we 'sposed to do with these?"

Klim laughed and shrugged as he headed off.  "Eat 'em, toss 'em, share 'em, sell 'em .. whatever ya wanna do.  They yurs.  Enjoy!"

With that done, he headed back to the main area, hoping to get something to eat and drink.  As he always did, he found himself headed towards the Rusty Tavern.  Ameiko was always nice to him, and he could usually get something tasty if she wasn't too busy.  He reached for the door, pausing only for a moment as he considered who else might be in there.  Rolling his eyes, he hesitated and stepped back.  Did he really want to deal with *her* today?  Aside from being being crazier than a red cape hyped on whiskey and wild shrooms, she just ... creeped him out.  The bird was annoying, too, but the cat wasn't so bad.  Unless Ulfar was around ... then it was just a whole thing.  

Steeling himself, Klim pushed aside his concerns and headed in, muttering to himself, _"Ah ain't 'fraid no girl, fairy or no. She ain't gonna keep me from eatin'!"_ 

He reached out to the door, his mind still churning as he hoped she wasn't in there ...
_OOC - Headed to the Rusty Dragon ... but no one is home!  
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Yeah, 'course ya did!" he exclaims, much too loudly to be genuine.


With a satisfied smile that suggests she doesn't actually care if she won legitimately or not, Brynlieagh literally skips away from the races and the men gambling on them. "*Give me that!*" snaps Lenore, eliciting a mock-sigh from Brynlieagh and a copper piece flipped into the air for the raven to catch. Lenore catches it with a talon and seems to make the coin disappear into her shadowy wings, though surely that's not possible...With a yawn Lyssmi follows the other two dutifully, silent pads falling in steady rhythm on the cobblestones.

Brynlieagh continues to enjoy samples of all the assorted foods, eating with her hands and generally avoiding either plates or utensils, and walks around the gathering with a broad, nearly manic smile. As she's licking her fingers Brynlieagh sees a man wearing knight's armor and gasps. "Wow...that much iron makes me hurt just looking at it..." she says, possibly loudly enough that he hears her as she steps carefully to give him a wide berth.

Then she sees a man from out of town leave Madame Mvashti's tent and gasps. "Lyssmi! We haven't seen the seer-lady in too long! She always has such fun things to say, and I love watching her shuffle the cards! And they're so pretty, with all the funny numbers and symbols on them! Come on!" she exclaims as she dashes towards the tent, upsetting Lenore and eliciting a sigh from the big cat as it steadily pads after her mistress.

At the tent flap Brynlieagh calls inside with genuine enthusiasm, "Madame Mvashti! Do you have time to read our fortune? Please oh pretty please! I promise that Lenore won't try to take anything this time! Oh, I know - I'll have her stay outside with Lyssmi, will that be alright? Ameiko says that's the 'polite' thing to do, since they're neither pets nor people..."

Regardless of her reading, Brynlieagh steps out of the tent with a fake-solemn expression and takes Lyssmi's massive face in her hands seriously. "Lyssmi, we have to be careful and watch Lenore - the next time she steals from Mvashti she might get cooked over a spit!"

"*She said no such thing! I was listening!*" responds Lenore seriously, hopping down from the rim of the tent and onto Brynlieagh's shoulder. "*Besides, I'm not afraid of anyone in this town...*"

"You've never even been to another town, Lenore!"

"*Well, no, but...oh nevermind!*" says the raven exasperatedly. Lyssmi just holds Brynlieagh's stare calmly until the little half-elf loses interest and turns to do something else. 

"Hey, there goes Klim! He likes me - let's go talk!" says Brynlieagh as she watches the young man enter the Rusted Dragon. Then she turns to skip in that direction, mischief oozing out of every pore...

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's fortune*
Show

The inside of Madame Mvashti's tent is supernaturally dark.  You've peeked into her shop enough times to expect as much.  The crone lets out a long sigh as she peers at you over her glasses.  "Back again, my sweet?  Who'd you steal the coin from this time, eh? Heh heh heh..."  Half cackling, half chuckling, she extends a wiry hand, palm up, and you deposit a shiny pebble filched from Lenore.  "Come child, you know the rules.  The reading's no good if silver hasn't changed hands.  Out with it."  With a begrudging smirk, you give the seeress a silver, and her hand disappears into her flowing robes.  

The faint sound of paper against paper somehow fills the space, resonating in your head as the hazy blue smoke distracts your vision.  The woman's glassy eyes are closed anyway.  With a gentle _slap_, three cards hit the table.

"As always, we begin with your past- clouded and useless as the visions may be...."  She moves her hand to reveal the first card, and laughs.  "Hahaha, of _course_ we begin with the Twin!  If ever your purpose was _not_ double- or more! I'd have to eat my cowl!  As always, the Crowned Joker guards your past- and perhaps watches over your future."  She reveals the second card.  "Ah yes, another familiar visitor, The Two of Crowns: The Betrayal.  Envy and a twisting of spirits has led to where you are."  She reveals the third card without preamble.  "Interesting, we haven't met the Mountain Man before...  the Two of Shields- a force greater than us all...  You must yield to the force of this authority- else you would not have survived."  Madame Mvashti snickers.  "Unless the Twin means all of this is backwards.  Are you the betrayed, or the betray_er_, I wonder?  Could you yet _be_ the mountain man? Hummmm"

She shuffles once more, the quiet _thup thus thup_ permeating the space.  With a gentle slap, three more cards appear.  "Your present...  The Inquisitor!  You don't get many Books, girl.  And this one...  This one says to accept nothing short of the _absolute_ truth.  Your very life may depend on it.  Could be problematic for you, heh heh heh..."  She reveals the second card and laughs aloud.  "Hah!  How fitting, then, that we follow with The Liar!  She will rip the heart out of her lover, sooner than let him live without her!  Who, I wonder, do you adore so deeply?  So _selfishly?_"  She pauses for only a moment, allowing the sheer irony to linger.  "Don't tell me- it's not my place to know that way.  Instead..." she reveals the third card of the present, and scowls...  "Girl, what have you become entangled in?  The Fiend is never a good omen."  Frowning, she ponders the placement of the cards so far.  For what surely won't be the last time, she gazes on the Half-Elf girl with fierce attention, scrutinizing your every feature.  "He is in his truest placement," she murmurs with a grimace.  "I pray only that we witness his second meaning.  For many will die, or there is a powerful, intelligent darkness already here- seeking those it may devour.  The best hope is that this power may be overcome...."  

_Thup thup thup_.  _Thup thup thup_.  _Thup thup thup_.  She shuffles a long time, apparently disturbed by the cards before her.  "You never bring an easy reading, you know that, girl?" _Thup thup thup_.  She places the final trio of cards on the small oaken table.  "Your future.  The Mute Hag.  She may say nothing, but her eye sees into the hearts of men.  There will be blood- poisonous secrets."  She reveals the second card- she almost seems eager to finish the reading, perhaps uncomfortable with your presence.  "Ah, The Lost," she murmurs, a bit sadly.  "Forever mad, the Nine of Stars heralds a world where nothing makes sense and no one understands another."  She reveals the final card, and blinks in surprise.  "The Paladin?  You make no sense, girl, and your fortunes make less.  If..." her wrinkled hand falls upon The Twin, once more, perhaps idly. "If You stay the course, persevere in doing Right...  There is no 'if', this is your keystone.  You must, you _will_ stand firm, in the face of heavy adversity.  And it may prove your salvation..."  

Suddenly, Mvashti blinks, and awareness seems to flood into her eyes.  "Blasted spirits!  Begone from my! oh, Brynlieagh, how good of- oh?  Did I just give you a reading?"  She smiles, the wrinkled skin around her eyes crinkling in apparently genuine amusement.  "Well, I hope you were listening, girl, because I don't remember it!"  She collects all of the cards with a flourish, disappearing them into the folds of her gown.  "Run along now, sweetheart.  And try not to eat any children!"  

Her airy, amused wheezes of laughter follow you into the suddenly bright daylight, unsure if you know any more than you did before.

*Spoiler: Lasting effects:*
Show

As before,
2x uses of +1 luck to attack rolls
2x uses of +1 luck to will saves
1x use of +1 luck to fortitude
2x uses of +1 to skill checks
2x uses of +1 to initiative checks

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade's eyes almost seem to gleam as they take in the surroundings of Madame Mvashti's tent. The ambiance is _perfect_, a veritable potpourri of Varisian cultural trappings, from the performer's smoke to the evident use of magic to lower the lighting inside. He honestly has half a mind to openly applaud; the whole thing is well done. With such an eye for detail like this, the Madame must be making quite a bit of money from gullible passers-by. He tosses in a few additional coins as a tip into one of the countless wooden bowls as a tip before sitting down to hear the charlatan earn her silver.

He sits through the reading, not quite capable of keeping the bland smirk from his face. His hands twitch idly while the fortune-teller speaks, always finding something to play with - a button on his coat, the strap of his bandolier digging into his left shoulder, picking at his ragged nail-beds. _I really should brew an unguent for that,_ he muses. If he doesn't moisturize, he may end up bleeding at his fingertips and contaminating one of his compounds by accident. There are gloves, of course, but he's never enjoyed the restriction of manual dexterity that comes with covering his hands.

Belatedly, Cade realizes that the old woman is finishing up her song-and-dance number. His smile widens in open condescension. "You must know, I made a study of Varisian troupes and their techniques when researching my first expedition. It's a delightful bit of cold reading, I must admit, and masterfully done! You read every single mark before they ever sit in this chair, making assessments on body language, age, clothing, gender, and any number of other physical factors." He leans forward excitedly. "From there, the cards. There is more than one meaning to each card in a Harrow deck - the perfect cover to provide vague statements that the mark will then connect to their own lives. Even without my having to say anything, you can read the response on my face, the way my shoulders tighten when you speak of loss or how I go still when you mention calamity. So many tiny little tells."

"My turn then, hm?" The investigator rests his palms over Mvashti's, although he does not reach for the deck himself. He knows better than to try to actively divine a Harrow deck against someone who has made it her trade. Besides, he doesn't need them.

"We'll start with the obvious: you are a local here in Sandpoint, but you aren't a member of any of the big concerns like the Mercantile League. Based on your evident age and ethnicity, I'd wager that you were an elder in the area before there even _was_ a Sandpoint. This has been your land for generations now, and I can't imagine that you're too fond of the big families that have moved in." The young man's fingers run through the old woman's, feeling each callus and ridge, seeking the story beneath the skin. "You aren't unaccustomed to hard work, but it's been some time since you had to truly fend for yourself. You have people who care for you... no, not just people. Someone in particular, someone willing to make regular trips to see that you're cared for. A relative, perhaps?" With each deduction, the speed of Cade's voice increases; he's nearly fever-pitch already.

"Now here you are, working as a carnival side-show like this in a town full of people you disdain. This isn't enjoyable for you anymore, is it? After years of casting the bones and reading the cards, you're always brooding about the future. It's the fate of any seer to bear witness to doom and gloom. No, this is an obligation, something that somebody talked you into. All of your friends have moved on, leaving you alone here with what's left of your bloodline - ah, a daughter! Well, balance of probability in any case. Chances are that a son would have sought a fortune or trade elsewhere, but a daughter would have stayed to take care of her infirm and aging mother. Although there was a line outside, very few of the Sandpoint locals have even looked twice at your tent. They're all waiting for you to die, aren't they? A pity that you're no longer relevant in this era."

His interest in this subject having waned, Cade rises to his feet, bowing with a sardonic flourish. "Thank you for a diverting few minutes from what was turning out to be a dreadfully mundane affair. I bid you good day, Madame Mvashi!" He wastes no further time in the tent, striding out with all speed and nearly colliding with a ragged girl and what looks to be a big cat. The sight should probably elicit at least a raised eyebrow, but then again he grew up in Magnimar. He steps out of her way without a word, pushing on through the crowd.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cade will pay 5 silver to Madame Mvashti for her fortune telling. He'll then seek out the inn, eventually landing at the entrance to the Rusty Dragon when the narrative would be the most appropriate.

*Perception:* (1d20+8)[*25*]

*Sense Motive:* (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Madame Mvashti smiles warmly, like a grandmother with a treasured child when Cade's palms eclipse her own.  Her thumbs twitch briefly, as if she longs to close the grasp and deepen the connection, but she doesn't.  Perhaps she doesn't want to distract Cade, or perhaps she doesn't truly feel that depth of connection.  She nods slowly, deeply comfortable with the intimate contact of both hands and eyes, only briefly seeming lost in thought as she considers either his words or the memories of days gone by she calls to mind.  She makes no effort to interrupt his frenetic declarations, though her grandmotherly eyes twinkle as he reaches his climactic conclusion.  


> "They're all waiting for you to die, aren't they?"


Unable to fully contain herself, a quiet snort of a laugh escapes her nose at this penultimate portent.  

When Cade rises, she interrupts only long enough to comment "I'm glad to have given you that much-" just _before_ your final comment,


> "Thank you for a diverting few minutes from what was turning out to be a dreadfully mundane affair. I bid you good day, Madame Mvashi!"


  As you step into the daylight, her comforting voice intermingled with apparently genuine laughter follows you: "Enjoy your afternoon, young man!"  You blink the brightness away, wondering in spite of yourself if there might be a shred of truth to the woman's chicanery.  _Surely not._

A handful of individuals in the crowd glance your way, though none immediately step forward to start a conversation.

----------


## MuffinMan

After the second arrow splits the first bullseye, Tobias silently regards the "farm boy" Klimvell for a long while as he is congratulated by the crowd and then disappears back into it. _Well, well - they may not be warriors, but there are still a few locals possessing some skill. A good reminder..._ "I know when I'm bested!" he laughs, handing the borrowed bow back to Jodar Provolost. "I'm just happy not to be a Sandpoint Devil right about now!"

"Daverin Hosk?" Inquiring about the name eventually leads Tobias to the village square where he sees the substantial line for the Goblin Toss. He dutifully takes his place at the end of the line, towering over the rest of the (mostly-children) players as he waits for his turn. After paying his copper, he tests the heft of his new "goblins" before turning to regard the owner. "You are Daverin Hosk, are you not?" _*thunk*_ He frowns and adjusts his stance before lobbing his second bag. "My name is Tobias Everlund." _*thunk*_ "I believe you knew my cousin: a knight by the name of Sir Jeremiah?" _*thunk*_ Without pausing to examine the outcome, he lowers his voice and leans in towards the man. "_I'm sorry I must be the one to inform you - he passed away last winter. A great tragedy... I know you and he were partners, once. He spoke of you fondly._"
*Spoiler: Goblin Toss*
Show

Ranged attack v AC 15:
(1d20+4)[*12*]
(1d20+4)[*8*]
(1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Distracted by his thoughts, Klim tugged mightily on the door and blinked as he slipped a bit when the door remained closed.  Frowning, he glanced at the door more closely and finally noticed the sign that said "Gone to the Festival" in big red letters.  Blushing a bit, Klim stepped back and turned away, pretending he hadn't just done that.  As his head came around, he barely caught sight of a dark flash as a small figure impacted him, grabbing him tightly around his waste.  

*"GAH, GOBLIN!  GIT IT OFF ME!"*  Klim started yelling, desperately trying to back peddle as he looked down.  Looking down in horror, he saw deep blue eyes peering up at him, attached to a doll-like face, grinning up at him.  Blinking, Klim's blood went cold as he realized this was no goblin.  

It was much worse.

"Hiya, Klim!  Whatcha yelling about?"

Klim stammered a bit, slowly extricating himself from the young girl.  "Uh, h-hey there, Bryn.  Gud t'see ya agin.  How's ... um ... how's Lyssami 'n Lenore?"  He started looking around, knowing it was even odds the cat was lurking close by and probably the size of a small wagon.   "I was l-lookin' fer Ameiko ... seener?  "
_OOC - Whether Bryn realizes how uncomfortable Klim is around her remains to be seen.  Klim is likely just as nervous around certain ladies. 
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Shaking his head at the words of the fortune-teller, Cade strides through the crowded festival. For a few minutes, he ambles aimlessly, searching for something to distract his mind. There are feats of physical prowess, which are as dull as he might have expected. After some time of that, Cade bores of searching for meaning in distraction and his goal begins to turn towards the next steps of his plans. There must be at least one boarding house in Sandpoint that has rooms available to rent, even amid the hubbub of this thrice-damned festival. The local Thassilonian ruins aren't going to excavate themselves, and he needs a base from which to operate and gather supplies. He finally gets some directions from a local and begins to head in the direction of the Rusty Dragon. As his gaze is constantly searching, the rest of his mind wanders down its own remote corridors, considering various possibilities. 

A shout breaks his train of thought, a nearby cry for help. _Goblins?_ His hand strays down to the handle of his sword. There are tribes in the Lost Coast region, but it is a matter of some debate as to their number and location. A goblin attack is not the highest item on his list of probabilities for today, but it is certainly _possible_.

A quick survey of his immediate surroundings, however, reveals no sharp-toothed monsters. Instead, it's a young chap with straw-colored hair and wearing outdoor leathers, with what looks to be the same girl who was entering Madame Mvashti's tent after his departure. As luck would have it, they seem to be standing in front of the very inn he's been looking for. Cade's mouth turns into a frown when he reads the same words: 'Gone to the Festival'.

_So much for a modicum of peace and quiet._

Approaching the pair slowly, Cade begins to scan them in more depth. They appear to be a study in contrasts: whereas the man is all warm browns and greens, her midnight hair and azure eyes seem truly wild. She is petite, he is tall and muscular if somewhat thin. The girl - he hears the man call her Bryn - has her arms tightly bound around his waist until he gently removes himself from the embrace. Are they paramours? Unlikely, he decides. The man's raised brows and widened eyes do not express affection or any kind of carnal emotions that Cade has heard about. Rather, they betray a sense of deep anxiety - though Cade cannot reason for the life of him why anyone would feel that way.

"Excuse me," the investigator clears his throat at the pair, "but I don't suppose either of you would happen to know the whereabouts of this establishment's proprietor? I was endeavouring to secure temporary lodgings in Sandpoint and was directed here."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim's gaze snapped up at the man, a look of relief in his eyes as he nodded vigorously, stepping away from Brynleigh and towards the newcomer.  Obviously the man was from out of town and needed assistance, and didn't his Da always say 'help a stranger and make a friend?'  

"Howdy mista!  Yer in th'right place, but y'ain't on time ... them's what run the place are kickin' up their heels.  C'mon, Ah'll show ya." 

As Klim made to walk away, hoping his stride would put some distance between him and Bryn, he glanced over his shoulder and added, "Oh, Ah'm Klimvell Mikoye, but most round these parts call me Klim.  What's yer name, mista?" 
_OOC - Figured this was something Klim would leap at, but don't want to go too far and not let Bryn respond ...
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "Hiya, Klim!  Whatcha yelling about?"


Brynlieagh was _very_ proud of herself and her accent. "I thought I go it about right this, time, don't you, Klim?" she begins to ask before he interruptw with that _awful_ nickname.




> Klim stammered a bit, slowly extricating himself from the young girl.  "Uh, h-hey there, Bryn.  Gud t'see ya agin.  How's ... um ... how's Lyssami 'n Lenore?"  He started looking around, knowing it was even odds the cat was lurking close by and probably the size of a small wagon.   "I was l-lookin' fer Ameiko ... seener?"


A stormcloud begins to grow on Brynlieagh's face, largely hidden by the shadow from the overhang of the Rusty Dragon's roof. "Lyssmi and Lenore are fine, _Klimvell_, but you know I can't stand it when you shorten my name. It is Brynlieagh - 'Bryn-lee-ah,' with all three syllables," she says, glaring daggers at the young man in cold, alien fury. Even out of the sunlight her eyes seem to shine with an inner light that does not make her look friendlier.

Luckily, a newcomer approaches, distracting Klim and breaking the chain of Brynlieagh's anger momentarily.




> "Excuse me," the investigator clears his throat at the pair, "but I don't suppose either of you would happen to know the whereabouts of this establishment's proprietor? I was endeavouring to secure temporary lodgings in Sandpoint and was directed here."


Brynlieagh considers answering, but instead turns and skulks away. Lenore flies down and lands on her shoulder, preening the feathers on her wing distractedly. "*You shouldn't let him mis-name you like that. It can lesser your power...*"

"I know that, but I can't just out and hurt him when someone is watching. Here - let me find a quiet, dark place for a moment..." replies Brynlieagh as she works her way to a dark corner at the end of the narrow space between buildings. Then she sits down on her legs, nearly kneeling, and begins to quietly chant to herself, nearly prayerfully. "Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye, Klimvell Mikoye..." After about a minute of this she rises again and finds Lyssmi laying down nearby. "Come on, Lyssmi. Count Ranalc will bless my efforts. Even though Klim is nice, I won't let him keep gutting me like that. He probably doesn't understand, but that's no excuse!"

Lyssmi just yawns and pads along, following the half-elf girl as she exits the alley and follows the two men back towards the fair. Brynlieagh can be heard quietly muttering as she argues impotently at no one about the perceived slight. 

Before Brynlieagh can step into the crowded square, Lenore has flapped off and into the air, circling lazily above the throng. "*Wow! That's the biggest, shiniest thing I've ever seen, come on Brynlieagh!*" cries the raven as she flies in the direction of a heavily armored man. Brynlieagh and Lyssmi, one sullen and one ever-stoic, follow on foot as the crowd parts for the unusual pair.

Once she sees Daverin Hosk and the knight speaking, though, Brynlieagh smiles and laughs. "What are you going to do, Lenore? Try and fly off with his entire suit of armor? Silly bird!" she giggles as the raven swoops in close and tries to land on Tobias' helmet!

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim blinked in surprise at the young woman's sudden fury.  He knew he didn't understand women the way his Da understood his Ma - and this one was stranger than most - but he had never known she didn't care for folks *not* saying her entire name.  He didn't go around demanding everyone call him Klimvell Mikoye ... why should she care if She was called Bryn Lee Ah?  The look she gave him was filled with spit and vinegar, and he actually wondered if she'd go from hugging him to attacking him.  However, before he could stammer a response, the newcomer arrived asking for directions.  Bryn (Lee Ah) moved away, no longer interested in events here.  

"Uh ... sorry, 'bout tha' mista.  Follow me ..." 
_OOC - Given Klim is polite, it would be unlikely he would call her something she had said not to call her (especially given her temper).  I'll chalk it up to the fact that he's probably never said it before, even if she thinks he has :D
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade follows the exchange between Klimvell and Brynlieagh impassively, the investigator's flat stare moving back and forth with each comment. He does not add his voice to the conversation, preferring to keep out of what appears to be a rather pointless squabble. When the girl turns tail and flees rather than answer his relatively simple question, he turns to the hunter with a single raised brow.

"Unfortunate," he says, though whether he is referring to 'them's that run the place' being absent or the petulant display of emotion is unclear. He accepts Klim's lead without prompting, keeping pace with the other man half a step behind and to the right. His hand remains idly on the hilt of his sword.

"Klimvell Mikoye... that is an unusual name," Cade starts as they walk. He gives his new companion a once-over, his continuous observation taking in every detail. "Farm or ranch?"

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim smiled and replied.  "Ranch ... but we got plenty critters mostly seen on farms.  Most folk don't know the diff.  But you look citified t'me.  Been on either afore?" 
_OOC - Klim seems easy going and friendly and not really hiding anything.  He's just chatting :) 
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade shakes his head sharply from one side to the other. "Although the rural mode is entirely beyond me, you wear its trappings openly. The collected dirt on your clothing speaks to spending a great deal of time outdoors. You did not dress up for the festival, which means you either cannot afford another pair of clothes or do not care much for the social niceties of this event; I would suspect both. The divot on your left shoulder can only come from a hunting bow, which, combined with the state of your fingers, teeth, and skin, implies that you don't live in Sandpoint proper. However, you seem quite familiar with these environs and the local characters, which leads me to believe that you visit regularly."

The investigator indicates their surroundings with an outstretched hand, palm facing the open sky. "Despite the festivities, the town of Sandpoint is quite remote - the Lost Coast is not inaccurately named - and would not have too many couriers from the rest of Varisia. However, there are several farms and ranches in the southern reaches of the Hinterlands within a few hours' walk from here. Therefore, the most likely conclusion that any imminently reasonable mind would arrive at is that you hail from a nearby ranch or farm. You ferry over deliveries of goods from your family's land and are in town just in time for today's event."

By the end of his spiel, Cade is smiling. "And the name is Caedus Rhineheart, of Magnimar."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim blinked several times at the man, glancing back several times during Cade's 'assessment.'  He snorted at the end, muttering,  _"Man's near as good as th'witch sellin' fortunes fer a silver ..."_  But almost as quickly, he brightened and nodded to Cade.  "Well Ah guess Ah'm right ... yer a city fella! 
 Pleased t'meet ya, Mr. Cade." 

As soon as he spoke, he blanched and stopped walking.  "Sorry, sir!  Ah meant Mr. Cay Dus Rineheart, of Magna-mar!  Ah don't wantcha gettin' mad I cut yer name!"
_OOC - chatty-chatty 
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias earns a few... disapproving glances as he joins the line for Goblin Toss in his gleaming mail.  Still, he's largely grown accustomed to it, as a sore thumb must.  His polite patience seems to gently ease the worst of them into something approaching neutral, if still confused.  When he reaches the front of the line, the proprietor smirks.  "Bit overdressed, eh chum?" he comments, while handing over the corn-stuffed figures.  


> "You are Daverin Hosk, are you not?" _*thunk*_


"Aye, since me mum sobered up, at least!" he laughs easily, much enjoying his role at the festival.



> "My name is Tobias Everlund." _*thunk*_ "I believe you knew my cousin: a knight by the name of Sir Jeremiah?"


"Well met... sir? Tobias?  Though, I can't say your stressing of 'were' comes easy." 



> "_I'm sorry I must be the one to inform you - he passed away last winter. A great tragedy... I know you and he were partners, once. He spoke of you fondly._"


It's a rueful but genuine smile that Hosk offers at the last.  He hands you a paper pouch of dried jerky, and takes advantage of the closeness to place a hand on your shoulder.  "Aye.  He was a good man.  Dare I ask what befell him?  Likely as not, he made the wrong enemy, eh?  Never could leave well enough alone when he saw a wrong needed rightin'."  He chuckles.  "Always liked that about him, if I didn't much enjoy what it said about me..."  He falls silent for a moment, lost in thought.  He interrupts the conversation briefly to accept a copper and hand the next man his three bags.  A short time later, he grins, turning back to you. "Ah, of course!  You want the horse I promised him!  I'd be glad to honor his memory passin' his blessing on to you.  See me tomorrow at the Goblin Squash, eh?  Can't rightly disappoint all the kiddos on the day of the Festival by closin' up shop so early?!"  He politely excuses himself, and resumes bantering with mostly the youngsters, occasionally pausing to gaze wistfully into the distance, smiling at the memories brought to mind.

As will happen, the morning passes into afternoon, with little preamble.  The only noteworthy difference this day is the opening of various stalls at the town square, and the sudden, rapid spread of free food throughout the gathered assembly.  Eager whispers of "Have you tried Ameiko's curry-spiced salmon?" and "Can you believe it?  Peppercorn venison two years in a row?  I thought Garridan had more tricks up his sleeve!" tear through the crowd.  Plates of barley-rice and bowls of lobster chowder alike are eagerly devoured by the now-suitably hungry festival goers.  The afternoon likewise passes with the familiar blend of enjoyment and stress (mostly on the part of the tavern-keepers, who's offerings are to be judged for a coveted prize as well as _actual_ pay on the days to come) common to most fairgrounds and celebrations.  

Finally, as the sun is just beginning to kiss the old light overlooking the Varisian Gulf, a sharp retort like thunder draws every eye to the makeshift stage.  A stray dog- sleeping under a nearby wagon- starts awake, and the buzz of two dozen conversations quickly hushes as all heads turn toward the central podium, where a beaming Father Zantus has taken the stage. The dog's bark breaks the silence before the priest can speak.  He clears his throat, looks down at the stray sternly, and begins to speak.  "*Good evening, friends,*" he begins.  "*At Mayor Deverin's request, I will lead us all in the Prayer of First Dreaming, to officially call this year's Swallowtail Festival to a close.*"  After a suitable pause, he begins a chant which apparently most of the crowd also has memorized.  "*Hail Mother of the sparkling skies, You of plenty and fertile womb, breathe Thy blessing upon my heart, nourish my soul that I, too, may create the world with love...*" 

A sudden, shrill scream pierces the air, easily cutting through the low murmur of prayer.  A few moments later, another similar shriek rises, then another.  In the distance, behind the towering cathedral, a surge of storage voices seem to draw nearer.  High-pitched voices.  Tittering, inhuman squeals.  The crowd suddenly parts, and something small and low to the ground races by, giggling with disturbing, malicious glee.  The stray dog gives a sudden pained yelp as it passes with a glint in the torchlight, before collapsing gurgling, into a rapidly-spreading pool of its own blood.  The raucous sound of a strange song begins, echoing off the walls, seeming to come from all directions.

*Begin Combat*
((The map shows the one Goblin that killed the dog.  Successful perception will (probably) reveal more!))

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 1*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Double Quarterstaff*  +1 (1d6, 20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Base Stats) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Medium, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks* Bite +3, 1d6+1 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"*Goblins!*" squawks Lenore as the raven hops into a well-hidden satchel strapped across Brynlieagh's left arm.

"I see them! Lyssmi - "

*Spoiler: Sylvan*
Show

"*Kill!*"

spits the little half-elf as she moves forward and draws a bronze dagger from deep in her cloak. The cat has already started moving when her mistress commands, the Sylvan an ugly, violent bark coming from the fey child's lips. With a cruel smile Brynlieagh also invokes a subtle hex, causing Lyssmi's claws to drip a thick, viscous toxin that seems to have congealed from thin air!

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will use her Poison Touch Hex on Lyssmi and move towards the fight (somewhere near *K6*, giving room to any melee PCs who want to go there instead), and draw her bronze dagger while moving (+1 BAB allows this).

Lyssmi will charge (if allowed) to *M6* and attack G1 with a (poison) claw: (1d20+3)[*10*] to hit (does not include +2 from charge, please add if possible), (1d20+3)[*22*] (20/x2), (1d4+1)[*2*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+1)[*5*] critical strike damage.

Lenore will move into Brynlieagh's Familiar Satchel for safety.

If anything incurs AoOs from either Lyssmi or Brynlieagh:

Lyssmi's Claw: (1d20+3)[*23*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*6*] (20/x2) (probably not confirmed...), (1d4+1)[*3*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+1)[*5*] critical strike damage.

Brynlieagh's Dagger: (1d20+1)[*21*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*21*] (19-20/x2) (confirmed! yay...?), (1d4)[*3*] slashing damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike damage.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias' hand is on his sword hilt at the first scream rings out. When the goblin appears he wastes no time: with a fluidity born of long training he rushes forward, blade coming out and swinging in one continuous motion.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Initiative (1d20+2)[*20*]

Move to O/6 and attack G1:
power atk (1d20+8)[*19*], dmg (1d8+9)[*11*], cc (1d20+8)[*16*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Everlund*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None 



Across from the now-dead goblin he sees a large cat appear, its claws dripping with some unnatural substance. "What in the hells? *Be alert - they've brought wild beasts!*" He raises his blade and squares off against new the perceived threat...

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"That is Lyssmi! He's with me - go stab another goblin!" cries Brynlieagh at the armored knight as she makes a mental note to avoid making contact with all that steel...

----------


## Gwynfrid

A little tipsy from the drinks and excess food he's absorbed over the course of the day, Ip listens to the priest's praying with respect, but not with a great deal of attention. _Ah, Desna, thanks for the lovely d..._ And his reverie is brutally interrupted by a shriek. And another. And a death rattle! "Oh my gods goblins goblins goblins goblins..." In a panic, the gnome scurries off and climbs the steps, to get on the platform and understand the extent of the attack. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to U10.

Perception (1d20+1)[*2*]

*Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol* _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens, level 2, CG_ 
*HP* 19-2 / 19 
Perception +1, Darkvision
*Speed* 20 ft 
*Init* 0 *
AC* 11 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4)

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim leaned against a wall, listening to the low buzz of the crowds that were gathering in the square as he munched on the last bit of venison.  It was good, and something the hunter had experience with, but he had to admit the salmon was better.  However, as he finished up, he realized he hadn't spoken with the Mayor yet about the attacks on the farmlands.  Muttering _"Jeb's gonna be madder'n a pi$$ed on hen ..."_ Klim wiped his mouth and pushed away from the wall to move closer into the crowd around the dais.  Before he could cross and find the Mayor, Father Zantus ascended the steps and began to speak.  Rolling his eyes, Klim paused, annoyed that he was being delayed even more.  _"This part ain't ma fault ..."_

The scream that rang out startled him, dropping the man into a crouch as he whipped his head back and forth looking for the source of the yell.  After a moment, a goblin stepped into the square, its raised knife dripping blood.  Chaos broke out as the citizens ran for cover under the shrill songs of what seemed a large contingent of goblins. 
 Spitting to the side, Klim reached back to pull down his bow ... and grabbed air.  Cursing aloud, he remembered he left his bow in the cart!   He still had his handaxe, but that wasn't going to handle it, if the sounds around the square were any indicator.

Suddenly, he remembered the Devil hunt around the corner.  He turned and sprinted back to the game, hoping they hadn't put away the bows and arrows yet.  When he arrived, he breathed out a sigh of relief at the sight of fleeing youngsters who had been left to clean up.  Klim grabbed the nearest bow and a quiver filled with arrows before turning and running back. 
_Round 1: Run and get a bow w/arrows!  Initiative - (1d20+4)[20], Perception - (1d20+7)[24]
Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 1/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade surveys the rest of the evening with the same amused boredom he has displayed ever since his arrival. All of this is a distraction, really, though that does not mean he cannot sit back and enjoy the show. Not the _actual_ shows, of course - they are little more than diversions for children and those who play at being adults - but rather the eclectic and provincial groups of people. They are charming in their simplicity, these rural personages, yet he sees no reason to be openly antagonistic towards them. His first conversational foray might have died off rather anticlimactically, but that is hardly sufficient cause to sulk.

Father Zantus takes the stage after a well-timed bit of alchemical theatrics, which has the young man suppress a chuckle. He would recognize the auditory profile of a thunderstone from a hundred yards away. The subsequent emergence of screams in the distance has him frown. Surely that is not a part of this festival? He looks about to find the source, only to pick up on pieces of a distant, guttural song. _That sounds like..._

*"Goblins!"* comes a cry, and Cade shakes his head. That is not the first time he has fallen for that particular chestnut today. But when the screams intensify and he sees weapons drawn, the investigator has no choice but to come to a single, inevitable conclusion. He moves towards the same cart he sees others converging on, naked steel drawn and in hand. From the bandolier strapped to his chest, he produces a single metal vial and downs its contents without breaking stride.

*Spoiler: Round 1 Actions*
Show

Cade will move 30 ft to L11 while drawing his rapier and spend his action activating his Shield extract. No other moves from me!

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 1*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14 [18], *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

*GOBLINS!*

In the moments that follow, mass chaos erupts. Shrill cries of terror and surprise mingle with grunts and bumps as half the crowd freezes and the other half tries to bolt.  Kim is almost knocked to the ground before he escapes, but manages to quickly secure a serviceable bow ((use your own stats)).  Tobias feels a few townsfolk jostle him from the back as he strides purposefully towards the most obvious threat.  With a squeal, it lunges at the night with an already-bloodied blade.  Tobias parries it with the quick, smooth motions of muscle memory, and dispatches the tiny foe impetuously, just as Lyssmi closes on it from the other side.  

As he hustles back to the square, Kim is... _pretty_ sure he heard more squealing coming from his right- perhaps a few blocks away?

But Goblins are quick- and sneaky.  A pair of them scampers out from a nearby alley and suddenly assault Brynlieagh by surprise.  She grunts in pain an exertion as she tries with mixed success to avoid their grim-looking blades.  Another screams as it assaults Tobias in utter futility, apparently infuriated by his compatriot's fall.  Finally, a fourth dives into the crowd nearby, squealing as it lays about indiscriminately with another of the ugly weapons.  With a cry, one of the townsfolk falls, curling into a ball, clutching his stomach.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bryn takes 5 damage from two hits.  Tobias is almost impervious to the ankle-biters, but they don't know that- or aren't willing to admit it yet.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias quickly reverses his first strike into a spinning backhand blow at the goblin behind him, crouching to one knee to achieve the perfect blade height.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack G4. Then, regardless of hit or miss, move to L/5.

power atk (1d20+8)[*17*], dmg (1d8+9)[*11*], cc (1d20+8)[*20*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*12*]

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*28*], dmg (1d8+9)[*17*], cc (1d20+8)[*17*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Everlund*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None 



As the second foe falls to the ground he notices the plight of the strange woman up ahead and rushes to her aid! "_Behind me, girl!_" he cries as he raises his blade against her attackers.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 2*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 8/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Double Quarterstaff*  +1 (1d6, 20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Base Stats) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Medium, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks* Bite +3, 1d6+1 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d4+2 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"Whoa! Keep all that steel away from me! The goblins too!" cries Brynlieagh as she steps away from the goblins attacking her and steers very clear of the armored knight. "And my name isn't 'girl' - it's Brynlieagh, Sir Knight. The cat is Lyssmi and she's with me! Will you grace us with your name?"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh 5-ft steps to *L7* where she will use her SLA to give Lyssmi Magic Fang, targeting her claws. 

Lyssmi will 5-ft step to *L6* and full attack G2: (Poison) claw 1: (1d20+4)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*4*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*6*] critical strike damage.
(Poison) claw 2: (1d20+4)[*5*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*3*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*6*] critical strike damage. (Natural 1)
Bite: (1d20+3)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*22*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*5*] piercing damage, (1d6+1)[*3*] critical strike damage.

Lenore will stay inside Brynlieagh's Familiar Satchel.

If anything incurs AoOs from either Lyssmi or Brynlieagh:

Lyssmi's (Poison) claw 1: (1d20+4)[*9*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*5*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*5*] critical strike damage. (Very unlikely to hit...)

Brynlieagh's Dagger: (1d20+1)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*6*] (19-20/x2), (1d4)[*1*] slashing damage, (1d4)[*3*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Goblins goblins goblins goblins..." Ipdolur's overwhelmed mind can't find anything that would help, and besides, even on top of the steps he isn't that much taller than the crowd. Arms flailing around aimlessly, a scream of terror stuck down in his throat, he's utterly lost...

Then, he sees a woman fall. Somehow, this seems to instantly calm him. A sense of purpose comes over him, and he jumps forward into the throng of people. "Please... Let me pass..." He ducks between the legs of the now panicked revelers, and has to crouch to touch the foot of the bloodied man lying on the ground. No one has time to notice this, but his eyes have turned a bright white, and a light of the same color washes over the victim's body as he casts:

"À travers moi, l'esprit du vent
Qui ne veut pas que tu meures
Ne laisse pas couler ton sang
Car ce n'est point ici ton heure!"

He doesn't have time to see the wound close, as a gap in the crowd opens and he finds himself face to face with a goblin, with a dogslicer covered in blood!

"RUUUN!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to T7.
Standard action, cast Stabilize on the fallen person.
Free action, urge the crowd to get away, but I guess they don't need it...

*Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol* _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens, level 2, CG_ 
*HP* 19-2 / 19 
Perception +1, Darkvision
*Speed* 20 ft 
*Init* 0 *
AC* 11 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4)

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim reached the square again, glancing down at the bow he'd managed to grab.  It was a huge bow, well made - likely not one for the game, but perhaps belonging to Jadar or old Maester. 
 Either way, it felt comfortable enough in his hand to give him some confidence he could shoot it well enough.  Over the screams and cries of the crowd, it was hard to hear much of anything, but he could see Bryn 
 (_BrynLee Ah_) dancing near a couple of goblins while that big man in armor cut a goblin in twain.  Before he could advance to help, he heard more sing-song voices, coming from the right.  

Frowning, Klim stepped over to a cart, using it to shield himself from sight, but leaning on it to brace and cover the corner of the building.  
_Round 2: 5' step to V21 (no action); activate animal focus - Tiger (swift); ready an action to shoot at the first goblin that comes w/in 30' (standard) ... will prioritize archers, then spellcasters over melee. 
Attack - (1d20+7)[21], Damage - (1d8+1)[5]
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 10 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade continues to push forward toward the action. Hovering about his form are flickers of gleaming azure light as screaming civilians and passers-by bump into the edge of his abjurative barrier. All the while, his gaze is fixed forward. The girl - he has put little effort into the study of her name and so already forgotten it - has been most thoroughly saved by a tower of steel masquerading as a man, and so is not his concern. Instead, the investigator's attention is focused solely on the remaining goblins, their position relative to the crowd, and therefore the most likely angle of approach for any reinforcements.

When he arrives at the site of the carnage, Cade flicks his rapier down to end the life of the pitiful creature at his feet. He barely gives the goblin a glance, and cares little for the result of his swipe. It's something to do as he discerns where the next enemies will come from.

*Spoiler: Round 2 Actions*
Show

Cade will move 30 ft to P7 and attack the (presumably prone and unconscious) G4 defensively, giving him a +2 dodge bonus to AC as he surveys other threats.

*Attack (vs. G4):* (1d20+3)[*17*] for (1d6)[*2*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+3)[*12*])

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 2*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [24], *Touch* 14 [16], *Flat-footed* 14 [18], *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Fighting Defensively (+2 AC, -4 attack)
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

*GOBLINS!*

For better or worse, the civilians in the crowd recognize danger when they see it.  As fighting develops on the north side of the square, the throng flows predominantly west, south, east, and northeast in a desperate bid to seek safety.  Unfortunately, the truth of the matter is more complicated, as Goblins leap out from hiding in the alleys and from behind the food-vendor's stalls.  Screams erupt from all sides as the Goblins lash out indiscriminately.  

Tobias makes short work of the Goblin harrying him, and quickly closes the distance with those assailing Brynieagh.  The young woman (and her companions) demonstrate sufficient acumen to make the effort perhaps unnecessary.  Lyssmi tears into one of the Goblins, using claw and fang to drop it, bleeding in the street.  Cade largely assassinates a bleeding foe, but unknowingly moves further from a Goblin (which expresses its frustration by cutting into a young man trying to flee).

Ip saves one villager, and finds himself squaring off against a vermin sized his equal.  It steps in close with its blade, surprising the oracle with its near-mindless savagery.  However, in the wake of the Gnome's efforts, the nearby villagers are emboldened, and come to his aid.  Even as he grunts in pain, they swarm the Goblin from behind and take it down with kicks and punches borne of a mixture of terror and hatred.

Kim finds himself playing something like rear guard.  He catches two Goblins sneaking in from the west, and drops the first.  The second makes it to cover (and out of his sight), while he hears the creepy sing-song harbinger of more growing nearer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Lys takes 2 damage from a hit.  Ip also takes 2 damage, before G5 gets swarmed by villagers.  Four more villagers are bleeding (out?)

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

> "Whoa! Keep all that steel away from me! The goblins too!" cries Brynlieagh as she steps away from the goblins attacking her and steers very clear of the armored knight. "And my name isn't 'girl' - it's Brynlieagh, Sir Knight. The cat is Lyssmi and she's with me! Will you grace us with your name?"


"With you-? Wha-? _Ughn!_" Tobias grunts in frustration as the goblin in front of him easily evades his distracted strike. "The name's Tobias, but this really isn't the time! If you can fight, help the townsfolk!" He circles the goblin before them with blade raised, looking for another opening to strike.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack goblin G3:
power atk (1d20+8)[*11*], dmg (1d8+9)[*10*], cc (1d20+8)[*23*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*12*]
(If the result is between 6 and 10, spend between 1-5 stamina points to bring it up to *11*)

After the miss, move to J/6 in order to give Lyssmi a flanking bonus, at least.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Everlund*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 3*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 8/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Double Quarterstaff*  +1 (1d6, 20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Base Stats) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Medium, *HP* 17/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks* Bite +3, 1d6+1 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d4+2 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"Sir Tobias, as a noble knight surely you both recognize the courteous rules of chivalry and possess the ability to speak while swinging that sword of yours. One must always respect the old ways," Brynlieagh lectures seriously. "If we are to be in mortal peril together, I _insist_ you behave accordingly - after all, your reputation may depend upon it." The little woman steps away from the next goblin and begins casting a spell, her attention flickering between Tobias, the goblin, and Lyssmi as she concentrates on the spell.

"*There's no use arguing with her - she's the most stubborn child I've ever found!*" comes a critical voice from the satchel held close to Brynlieagh's side, presumably from her raven familiar...

Lyssmi silently moves between the nearest goblin and her mistress and savages the little humanoid with claws and fang.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh 5-ft steps to *L8* and will begin casting Enlarge Person on Lyssmi by way of their Share Spells ability. 

(Concentration check to avoid losing the spell if she's attacked: (1d20+6)[*18*]. DC would be 11+damage taken. Brynlieagh is _not_ casting defensively...)




> If you take damage while trying to cast a spell, you must make a concentration check with a DC equal to 10 + the damage taken + the level of the spell youre casting. If you fail the check, you lose the spell without effect. The interrupting event strikes during spellcasting if it comes between the time you started and the time you complete a spell (for a spell with a casting time of 1 full round or more)...





> *Share Spells (Ex)*: The druid PC-with-an-Animal-Companion may cast a spell with a target of You on their animal companion (as a spell with a range of touch) instead of on herself. They may cast spells on their animal companion even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion's type (animal). Spells cast in this way must come from a class that grants an animal companion. This ability does not allow the animal to share abilities that are not spells, even if they function like spells.


Lyssmi will 5-ft step to *K7* and full attack G3: (Poison) claw 1: (1d20+4)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*21*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*4*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*5*] critical strike damage.
(Poison) claw 2: (1d20+4)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*24*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*6*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*6*] critical strike damage.
Bite: (1d20+3)[*18*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*8*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*6*] piercing damage, (1d6+1)[*5*] critical strike damage.

Lenore will stay inside Brynlieagh's Familiar Satchel.

If anything incurs AoOs from either Lyssmi or Brynlieagh:

Lyssmi's (Poison) claw 1: (1d20+4)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d4+2)[*6*] slashing damage (+Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid), (1d4+2)[*5*] critical strike damage.

Brynlieagh's Dagger: (1d20+1)[*3*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*13*] (19-20/x2), (1d4)[*2*] slashing damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Gwynfrid

A strange disconnection takes over Ip's mind, as if the spirit of the winds had taken control of his body, now full of powers he doesn't really understand, while the real Ip looks at the chaos all around with a detached eye, not fully realizing that this is happening to _him_. He doesn't really feel the wound he took from the goblin. But he can see what's going on. The bloodied bodies falling to the ground. The cries of the wounded and fleeing. The few brave people who happen to carry weapons and take the fight to the enemy in full force. And those folks around him, who just saved him.

He doesn't recognize the voice that comes out of his mouth to call out, finger pointed towards the elderly woman he just saw fall a few paces away: "Look! I can save her too! You you you you and you too! Gang up on that other goblin! You can do it! Who's with me?" He doesn't wait for an answer, instead trotting forward to kneel near the victim.

"L'esprit du zéphyr 
Point ne me lâchera...
Oui, il peut guérir
Aussi celle-là!"

Only when the woman begins to breathe more normally does he look up into the sneering, cruel face of the goblin who just tried to murder her...



*Spoiler*
Show

EDITED (I had forgotten he got hit!)

With his 20' speed, he's going to take care of issues close to him and leave move distant parts of the battlefield to others.

Free action, ask the townspeople to attack goblin G7, in T1. Diplomacy (1d20+9)[*21*]
Move to T3.
Standard action, cast Stabilize on the fallen person in T2.

*Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol* _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens, level 2, CG_ 
*HP* 15 / 19 
Perception +1, Darkvision
*Speed* 20 ft 
*Init* 0 *
AC* 11 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4)

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The chaos appears without end, yet the investigator presses on. There are screams all around and behind, no doubt victims of further goblin violence. Cade spares a moment as he removes his bloodied blade from the fallen creature's throat to survey his surroundings. The townsfolk of Sandpoint would appear to be trapped and hemmed in the centre of the square. The blood spilt in the shadow of its church will not end unless they can find a way out. Unfortunately, his skills with a blade are secondary to that of his mind, and neither is useful in such a pell-mell battle.

But the real heroes are elsewhere, so he will have to do.

Another goblin, from the north this time. Saluting it with the tip of his sword, Cade closes the distance, maneuvering around the panicking villagers and striking with his blade. Even on the offense, he is aware that he is truly doing little more than buying time, but with any luck he can hold it off until the locals have cleared this charnel theatre. 

*Spoiler: Round 3 Actions*
Show

Cade will move another 30 ft to S2 and attack G7 normally.

*Attack (vs. G7):* (1d20+3)[*15*] (forgot to change, should be *19* total) for (1d6)[*4*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+3)[*19*])

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 3*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14 [18], *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim smirked as one of the goblins dropped, making a small fist pump gesture as it did.  The second goblin scurried off, so he slipped to the edge of the cart and peered towards where the goblin had fled.  Once there, if he saw the bugger, he'd let another arrow fly.
_Round 3: 10' move to X20, look for the gobbo (free?), and shoot as necessary 
Att - (1d20+7)[23], Damage - (1d8+1)[6], add +1 to hit and +1 damge if w/in 30'
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 9 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Farmerbink

Though Tobias finds himself struggling to hit the crafty foes, Lyssmi takes full advantage of his distracting efforts and shreds one of the assailants.  Ip tries to help another townsfolk, but finds himself tripped up, while also tripping up a fleeing man.  

Fortunately, Cade closes the gap, and alongside two townsfolk kill the Goblin that inflicted the original injury.  

As Kim watches the southeast flank, the Goblin he was hunting disappears down an alley.  Another dashes up, however, and earns an arrow in the crease of his shoulder and neck.

Goblins continue to appear from all sides, though most are satisfied with slashing at fleeing townsfolk.  More screams fill the air as blades glint in the torchlight.  Brynlieagh takes a savage cut, but manages to maintain her focus, and in a moment, Lyssmi grows to almost as big as her companion.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bryn takes 5 damage from a surprise arrival, but keeps her focus.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias stares in shock as the big cat mauls the goblin at the young woman's command and then doubles in size, approaching the stature of a horse! "Um- nice kitty... _behind you!_" Then he dashes away from the strange pair, weaving towards where another of the green-skinned maniacs is laying into the unarmed townsfolk.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Since Lyssmi is Large (right?), Tobias will just double-move to get to J/15 and square off against G6. (Can't charge because of the indirect route)

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*20*], dmg atk (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Everlund*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 4*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 3/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 17/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

Brynlieagh cries out in a mix of pain and glee as she completes her spell in spite of the goblin's painful attack. "Whoa-ha-hah-ow! Lyssmi is _not_ a nice kitty, but she is _mine_! Well met, Sir Tobias - happy goblin-hunting!" calls out the strange little woman as she steps back from her attacker. "Oh, let me enhance your size and strength as well - it will surely make that longsword a bit longer. All the better to satisfy the ladies! Hah!"

From inside her satchel Lenore can be heard cawing at Brynlieagh, saying, "*Um...I don't think that's what the ladies find appealing, Brynlieagh...*"

Lyssmi simply roars and turns to lay into the goblin that attacked her mistress. Once the little humanoid has been dropped the ogre-sized cat takes up a watchful stance, comfortably taking advantage of its enhanced reach to protect the little half-elf woman beside her.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will 5-ft step to *L7* and begin casting Enlarge Person on Tobias. If attacked and hit she will use the following roll to avoid losing the spell: (1d20+6)[*20*].

Lyssmi full attacks G10: (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*8*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid. 
(Poison) Claw 2: (1d20+4)[*24*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*8*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid. 
Bite: (1d20+3)[*16*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*21*] (20/x2), (1d8+2)[*5*] slashing damage, (1d8+2)[*5*] critical strike damage. 

Lenore will stay inside Brynlieagh's Familiar Satchel.

AoOs: Lyssmi's (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*6*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*9*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*7*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

Brynlieagh's Dagger: (1d20+1)[*4*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*9*] (19-20/x2), (1d4)[*1*] slashing damage, (1d4)[*4*] critical strike damage.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

The goblins continued to pop up intermittently, while the crowds milled about in panic.  Klim shook his head, wondering where the Sheriff and Mayor were in all this.  Why weren't they managing the chaos?  And if the goblins was this far in, what else had they already attacked?  The thought suddenly brought a chill to Klim as he slowly glanced in the direction of the inn he and his brother's were staying at.  Had the goblins gotten that far?  Were they okay?  Had they left the inn and gotten caught in route?  As the oldest, Jeb was normally in charge, but Klim was a better hunter ... if anything happened to them, it was on his shoulders.  

Heart pounding, Klim started moving south towards the inn, eyes scanning the streets for pop-up threats, but his real focus was getting to his brothers.  
_Round 4: Heading to the ally down the "T" axis, will move tactically (30' and 30'), which he'll combine with shots (move shoot or shoot move) if any goblins pop up.  He's worried and trying to hurry, but knows he can't help if he's dead.
Attacks / dam if necessary: Attack - (1d20+7)[25], Damage - (1d8+1)[8] (add +1 to hit and +1 damge if w/in 30')

Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 9 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ip feels increasingly anxious internally, what with all those goblins popping out of nowhere to kill townsfolk. But the... is the right word "person"? who has taken his body over seems keen to act. He steps forward, now free of the panicked crowd, to come to the help of the unfortunate citizen.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to T3 and cast Stabilize again on the bleeding person.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

That he is actually successful at putting down one of the creatures - with some help - comes as a genuine if pleasant surprise to Cade. But he cannot rely on civilians who have no training to fight back this threat.

*"Go, now!"* His voice barks shrilly over the screaming. "Let us handle this. "

The investigator does not let his momentum falter, moving and turning back to the battlefield. He quickly assesses that he is not fast enough to close the distance to any goblins in sight, but with any more luck he will draw their attention away from more of the villagers. 

*Spoiler: Round 4 Actions*
Show

Double move to get as close as possible to a goblin, hopefully draw their attention.

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 4*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14 [18], *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias leads in to another Goblin, and spooks it into running.  Unfortunately for him, the knight was prepared for such an occurrence, and easily cuts down the fleeing cretin.  Lyssmi similarly dispatches the Goblin that recently attacked her 'master'.

Cade moves back towards center mass, searching for more of the irritating raiders.  Perhaps, most surprising of all, he doesn't seem to see any.  Ip patches up another one of the injured townsfolk, earning several encouraging smiles from townsfolk as they continue hurrying, well anywhere but here.

Klim begins to head southwards, though not very far.  Just as he's approaching the first alley, he hears chattering.  He takes careful aim and drops yet another Goblin as it tries to scamper past the far end.

Cries ring out in the distance, but for the moment, the worst seems to have been dealt with, here.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

The fey-like trio looks around momentarily for any living goblin attackers. Seeing none, Brynlieagh sheaths her bronze dagger and directs Lyssmi to "guard" her and begins looking to identify any dying townsfolk who can be saved. "I'm no good at bandages and didn't prepare any healing magic today - who can help?" she calls out, looking for Father Zantus first and anyone else she knows that can heal after. If she sees either healers or injured, she will try to bring them together.

Lyssmi stays close to her mistress while Lenore extricates herself from the familiar satchel and takes to the air, joining in the effort to search out enemies, the injured, and healers. "*Father Zantus! Acolytes! There are injured here - where are you?*" caws Lenore as the raven tries to bring together those who can help.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh's Heal Check (untrained): (1d20)[*11*] either to identify someone in need of healing or to perform triage on someone she sees.

Lyssmi is trained to Guard and will try to keep Brynlieagh protected from any other surprising attackers.

Lenore will use Perception as described: (1d20+5)[*25*]

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias scans the carnival grounds for several seconds, seeking more enemies to dispatch. When none are found he plants his sword in the the ground beside him and quickly kneels to administer aid to the fallen townsfolk around him. "*Medic!* I need a medic over here!" he cries as he uses his dagger to cut strips off the villager's clothes for makeshift bandages.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Untrained Heal check to stabilize the townsfolk in K/15: (1d20+1)[*11*]

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Let me pass, let me PASS!" Again, Ip fails to recognize the voice that comes out of his own lips, but that hardly matters. Hearing calls for a medic, he rushes in the direction of the wounded townsfolk.

*Spoiler*
Show

With a double move I think he can get to O7.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim continued to advance cautiously, his heart pounding loudly in his ears.  He managed to kill another goblin, but where there was one or two there were usually three or four ... dozen.  Shaking his head, he slipped down the alley, peering both ways as he reached the edge of the buildings.  Peering about, he looked for threats and gauged the distance to the Rusty Dragon.  
_Round 5: Moving to T28 and peering around the corner with bow draw ...
Perception - (1d20+7)[16], Stealth - (1d20+9)[12], Attack if necessary (Attack - (1d20+7)[21], Damage - (1d8+1)[2])

Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 8 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias and Brynlieagh begin tending a few of the nearer townsfolk.  Both struggle a bit with the precise place to best secure the makeshift bindings, but the bleeding slows, at least.  Small comfort but it's not nothing.  As they continue to work, Lenore flaps off to the East, alighting near the cathedral doors.  

Having spotted Father Zantus a few paces from the building's impressive facade, the raven noisily repeats the same message a few times- successfully getting his attention.  Unfortunately, Father Zantus is _also_ applying triage, in the form of channeled energy, though he begins hurrying back to the main square within a few moments.  "So many injured.  Be careful and you will survive, I'll be back!" he recommends, as he hastens to your call.

Ip follows the more recent screams, but between the length of his legs and the number of larger ones to dodge, he isn't able to make it that far.

Klim prowls towards his brothers' lodging, careful of more anticipated threats.  Cade notes his efforts, and hurries to join him, preferring not to leave the undeniably effective huntsman's back unprotected.

One of the acolytes takes the stage and raises his voice- apparently magically.  Booming over the crowd, he calls "Into the chapel!  Ladies, people, please! Stay calm, and file this way!"  With guidance provided, much of the madness and confusion quickly begins to dissipate, though the scene remains anything but controlled.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

"*Brynlieagh! Over here - I found Father Zantus!*" crows Lenore excitedly as the raven leads the priest towards the injured arcanist, armored knight, and injured townsfolk. 

"Good job, Lenore! Sir Tobias, please help me with these people...Lyssmi! Keep guarding us!" orders the fickle but pretty little woman as she moves to help lift the nearest person in need of healing. Lyssmi does as told, staying close to the pair of adventurers and their charges.

Once they're close enough to the town cleric Brynlieagh genuflects and says, "Father, I didn't prepare healing magic today. Can you help these people, and maybe me as well? I took several slashes from the goblins who attacked us..."

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Strength check to help move people: (1d20)[*13*].
Diplomacy (1d20+2)[*22*] (untrained).

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ip continues running, and arrives next to one of the injured to check their wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move to L14.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias barely has time to register a thought of amusement at the petite woman yelling out instructions as the crowd begins to swirl and divert towards the chapel. Seeing the wisdom in her words, though, he quickly sheathes his sword and bends down to (easily) lift the wounded villager. "Hold on, I've got you! You there, man - give a hand over there!" He calls out to the nearest able-bodied villager, directly him to help evacuate more wounded towards the church.

*Spoiler: Rolls?*
Show

Probably unnecessary, but Strength (1d20+4)[*11*] for lifting & moving people

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim reached the edge of the ally and looked out over a wide open space.  He hesitated for a moment, uncertain who was watching this approach.  But after a moment, he took a deep breath, raised his bow and prepared to rush forward.  He paused for a moment when he heard a slight scuff behind him and saw the city fellow from earlier.  He nodded briefly to the man, then turned to dart across the open space ...
_Round 6: Not sure where to move to, since the map doesn't show how far the inn is from here ...
Perception - (1d20+7)[14] and Stealth - (1d20+9)[24] 
Attack rolls if necessary: Attack - (1d20+7)[27], Damage - (1d8+1)[3]
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 7 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Farmerbink

Klim is the first to have warning- though very little from his vantage.  A torch-bearing cretin streaks by, towards the town square, squealing with manic glee, or maybe anticipation.  In the rapidly-onsetting dusk, the torch itself is obvious, but it's the rate at which it covers open ground that strikes the rest of you as unusual.  

With a retort almost as loud as the thunderstone Zanthus used to preface his speech, the wagon nearest the cathedral goes up in a massive gout of flame and smoke.  Shattered shards of the vehicle crash into nearby buildings and tear into the villagers unfortunate enough to be close at hand.  For a few more paces, villagers are sent tumbling to the ground and over each other by the force of the blast.

In the moments that follow, screams and chaos once more rule the arena.  As you struggle to blink away the phantom flames dominating your eyesight, the eerie song resumes- this time from the southeast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Loads of villagers are downed or at least prone in the immediate vicinity.  
Cade is blinded for 1 round, then dazzled for 1
Tobias, Ip, Bryn (and her companions) are all dazzled for 2 rounds.
Klim was fortunately out of line of sight of the blast.

Map updated

----------


## 3SecondCultist

A sharp crack of thunder is all the warning that Cade has before his vision is gone. All around him is sound and fury: the screams and goblin songs, the clash of steel. It's too, much, all at once. He has to - 

Lurching forward, he nearly trips over the soft shape of what he suspects is a supine body. His rapier goes wide, and it's all he can do to snap the blade back to his side without impaling himself. _This is no good,_ Cade thinks to himself as he grits his teeth. As long as he can't see what he's doing, he will be a liability to the others trying to help.

Scrabbling with his free hand, the investigator reaches out to find the nearest intact cart. Keeping his sword drawn, he kneels down. Ideally, this will make him less of a target until his sight returns.

*Spoiler: Round 6 Actions*
Show

Cade is going to move to where he saw a hiding place (looks like there is a cart near him on the map) and hopefully find some cover until he can recover his sight.

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 6*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [16], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Blinded (-2 penalty to Armor Class, lose Dexterity to AC, all opponents have total concealment)
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Before Klim could make his way across the open expanse, he noticed a goblin running full sprint towards the square.  The outdoorsman paused in confusion, watching the blighter streak across the open area, screaming gleefully with a torch raised high.  _"What in the world-"_ The rest of his thought was cut off as an explosion shook the building he was against, and something bright lit up the sky.  

Frowning, Klim glanced up towards the Rusty Dragon, then back over his shoulder, where even from here he could see Mr. Cay Dus Rineheart of Magna-mar blinking and holding out one hand to feel around while swinging his blade defensively with the other.  Screams from the townsfolk had started anew, pulling at his heartstrings.  He looked back to the inn, then with a growl turned away and headed back to the main square.

As he reached the corner, he saw a goblin moving along, hopefully oblivious to his own  approach.  Raising his bow, he took careful aim and fired ...
_Round 7: Advance to T25 and fire around the corner.  If he can't do that, move another square forward.  Then attack w/point blank shot (:D
Attack - (1d20+7)[10], Damage - (1d8+2)[4]
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 6 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 1*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 3/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Total Defense
Dazzled

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 17/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link
Dazzled

"Lyssmi!"

*Spoiler: Sylvan*
Show

"Guard us! Use your nose!"

...exclaims Brynlieagh as she shields her face from the flash of light too late. With her sight dimmed she struggles a bit but moves determinedly towards where she last heard and saw Father Zantus.

Lenore squawks in surprise but says nothing as Lyssmi silently sniffs at the air intensely and pads along beside her mistress.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will use total defense and move towards Father Zantus (6 squares). I estimate ending somewhere like *M6*.

Lyssmi moves with Brynlieagh and readies an attack to the first goblin she detects: (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+3)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*6*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid. 

Lenore will stay inside Brynlieagh's Familiar Satchel.

AoOs: Lyssmi's (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+3)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*11*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*8*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

Edit: if allowed to retcon the last couple of rounds, Brynlieagh would have moved towards Father Zantus as much as possible to get into range of his positive energy channeling. Can she be around *U4* by the end of this round with Lyssmi close beside? Thank you!

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias throws up a gauntleted hand in time to shield himself and his ward from the worst of the explosion, but still has to blink sparks out of his eyes from the afterimage. With a growl he transfers the wounded villager to his left shoulder and uses his right hand to re-draw his weapon. "To the cathedral! Rally!" Setting his jaw, he begins resolutely pushing his forward through the crowds towards the sanctuary - and the enemy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double-move towards goblins while drawing longsword (I'm imagining one hand is supporting the wounded villager in a fireman carry.) Counting difficult terrain & diagonals I think he can make it to S/19.

_Dazzled round 1/2_

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ip's little legs work at their fullest power towards his goal, the wounded villager. He's so focused that he missed any warning that might have come his way, Ears ringing, his eyes full of afterimages from the commotion, he hesitates for a step second. Thought the veil of bright lights that fill his field of vision, he sees the big human carry away the villager, so he turns to his right and continues until he arrives by the next victim.

"L'esprit du vent tout doux
Ne quitte point mon pas
Car c'est bien sûr là où
Le plus de bien il fera."

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to J12 and cast Stabilize on the fallen person in I11.

*Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol* _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens, level 2, CG_ 
*HP* 15 / 19 
Perception +1, Darkvision
*Speed* 20 ft 
*Init* 0 *
AC* 11 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4)

----------


## Farmerbink

In the immediate aftermath of the explosion, it becomes obvious that the Goblins were comparably prepared for the blast.  As heroes and villagers alike scramble for safety and otherwise try to sort through what they are (or aren't) seeing, the Goblins charge into the fray, laying about indiscriminately with their gnarled, savage blades.  

Of the heroes, Klim is the only one immediately attacked.  The Goblin he shot at (and missed) returns the favor in kind- in close range, and cuts savagely into the woodsman's legs.  Two townsfolk frantically trying to scale the stony steps into the relative safety of the cathedral are cut down from behind, both suddenly bleeding profusely on the short stairway.

Father Zantus meets up with Bryn and frowns in concern.  "*Of course I will help, but-*"  He raises his silver image aloft and Brynlieagh finds her injuries somewhat ameliorated.  "*Please, help them!*"  He points to the south, even as he begins to head that way himself, somewhat effectively struggling to press through the throngs headed for the cathedral.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Klim takes 4 damage from the frenzied Goblin.
Bryn is Healed for 6 HP by Father Zantus' channeling.
Cade, Tobias, Ip, Bryn (and her companions) are all dazzled for 1 more round.
Klim was fortunately out of line of sight of the blast.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 2*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 9/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 15, *Touch* 15, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Total Defense
Dazzled

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 17/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link
Dazzled

"Thank, you, Father," says Brynlieagh with respect she doesn't seem to show to most anyone else. Then she leaps onto Lyssmi, settling into the saddle the enlarged cat wears. "There, Lyssmi! Let's hunt goblins!" she says with a vicious grin as the odd trio rides south towards the small attackers. 

Lenore can be heard complaining from within her satchel, the constant stream of whining blending into the background noise for everyone more than a step away. 

Lyssmi steadily pads towards the nearest goblin, something between a stalk and a stroll as her whiskers twitch in anticipation...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will mount Lyssmi and ride her south. While riding, if there is a good target for a Poison Touch hex within sight, she will buff them with it.

Lyssmi will then move to *W16-X17*. I don't think she can attack (the path is too obstructed for a charge), but if anything incurs an AoO (remember, Lyssmi has reach!): Lyssmi's (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+3)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*16*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*8*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Though they are still blurry sensations, Cade can start to make out the movement of distinct figures when he opens his eyes. He has not been attacked in his vulnerable state - a good thing, to be sure - but the screams are louder and close at hand. Unfocused though his sight may be at this moment, the investigator can still extrapolate the sight of several sprawled corpses surrounded by spreading crimson pools. 

Gritting his teeth and wiping his bleary eyes, Cade rises to his full height. As he adjusts the inertial shield formula for optimal coverage, the blade of his rapier snaps to a ready guard on his right side. "For Sandpoint," he states audibly with a calm he does not quite feel as he steps back into the fray.

Five more of the goblins are close at hand, but only one is engaged with a known commodity. The other man may be a farmhand by day, but he has demonstrated a proficiency with that bow that will prove useful if they are to make it through this.

*Spoiler: Round 7 Actions*
Show

Cade will move to U23 and attack the new G1, hopefully flanking with Klim. I will not include the +2 bonus in case he does not want to get out a melee weapon.

*Attack (vs. G1):* (1d20+7)[*24*] for (1d6)[*2*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+7)[*14*])

Edit: forgot the -1, but hopefully a 23 still hits!

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 7*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Dazzled (-1 to attack rolls and sight-based Perception checks)
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Startled, Klim yelped at the cut across his thigh, practically leaping backwards to fire two shots rapidly, with deadly intent - certainly his actions were not panicked!  He barely registered Cade stepping behind the goblin, but he hoped between the two of them they could deal with the goblin effectively.  
_Round 2?  Or 8?: If he's not dead, step to T26 and rapid fire at goblin.  If Cade kills it first, step to T24 and fire at the nearest goblin w/in visibility (GW?)

Point blank and rapid fire mods included below
Attack 1 - (1d20+5)[6], Damage - (1d8+2)[6]
Attack 2 - (1d20+5)[17], Damage - (1d8+2)[7]
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 6 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias wipes ashes from his face with the back of a gauntleted hand as he grimly pushes forward towards the cathedral. One of the goblins suddenly appears in front of him and earns a savage chop from the longsword for its crimes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to W/19 and attack G2:
power atk (1h) (1d20+8)[*22*], dmg (1d8+6)[*14*], cc (1d20+8)[*13*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+6)[*12*]

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1h) (1d20+8)[*16*], dmg (1d8+6)[*9*], cc (1d20+8)[*24*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+6)[*8*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ip's mind is in a daze, amid the explosions, the cries, and the all-around violence. Fortunately, someone else seems to have taken his body over... He runs in the general direction of the wounded, panting, and is forced to stop. A few more steps... But then, to his surprise, the strange voice rises from his mouth again, to soothe another victim. _Hey, I didn't know this worked at range..._

"Non, ne meurs pas aujourd'hui
Car l'esprit du souffle est sur toi
Et dans ton état, c'est bien celui
Auquel faire appel, ma foi!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to M15
Stabilize over victim in K20

----------


## Farmerbink

In the chaos that has suddenly retaken hold, the people of Sandpoint manage to rally with fair success.  Cade and Klim combine efforts to fell one Goblin, while Tobias manages another on his own.  Ip's efforts to protect the people are immediately fruitful as another townsfolk's haggard breaths normalize, and Father Zantus follows Lyssmi into the literal fire.

The Goblins don't give up easily, however.  Where one falls, it seems another is always there to take its place.  Cade feels a strand of leather wrap his ankle, and _only just_ manages to keep his footing as it threatens to send him sprawling (accompanied by a squeal of irritation from the Goblin holding the other end of the whip).  Another Goblin dashes up with blade bared, and manages to score a glancing blow against the young intellectual.  

In the same moments, Tobias feels the ephemeral grasp of enchantment flood over his mind, but only briefly.  He struggles to control himself as another Goblin scales the platform (with no regard for the bleeding townsfolk he steps upon in the process).  From his vantage, he lays into Lyssmi, drawing blood from her exposed flank.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cade takes 5 damage from a Goblin, but is _not_ tripped by the whip-wielder.
Tobias resists the spell cast against him.
Lyssmi takes 4 damage from the Goblin on the stage.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

The sudden mental assault shocks Tobias but his military training kicks in, pushing his body through the motions of defense and movement even as he fights to clear his head of nefarious influence. "Magic! _They've got casters!_" he cries out by way of warning. He leaves the enlarged Lyssmi to deal with the remaining goblin atop the raised platform and pushes through smoke and debris further south, towards the source of the magic...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double-move to X/24.

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*15*], dmg (1d8+6)[*10*], cc (1d20+8)[*27*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+6)[*7*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 3*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 9/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 13/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

With a ferocious roar of pain Lyssmi turns and attempts to savage the goblin who attacked the enlarged cat, clawing and biting at the little cretin as Brynlieagh holds on with both hands. "*Oh, no! Lyssmi better be alright or your patron will be upset, Brynlieagh!*" caws Lenore critically. "*You'd better take care of her or she can't take care of you!*"

"Don't you think I know that?" spits Brynlieagh angrily from atop the furious feline. "Maybe you want to come out and help us watch for new threats instead of hiding in your satchel, huh?"

"*What? No - I'm quite comfortable here, thank you. Besides, you're my responsibility. I'm not taking care of the cat, that's just crazy...*"

"Get out of there and help me find the monk, or someone else whose nails I can empower you selfish crow!"

"*I'm a raven and aighh!*" says Lenore as she is unceremoniously dumped out of the satchel and forced to take flight. Somehow the bird seems to express offense at the treatment it received from her mistress, though that doesn't seem to bother Brynlieagh at all. For her part, the fey-touched girl continues to look around the crowd for anyone who might benefit from her hex...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lyssmi full attacks G3: (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*7*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*7*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.
(Poison) Claw 2: (1d20+4)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*7*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.
Bite: (1d20+3)[*6*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*8*] (20/x2), (1d8+2)[*5*] slashing damage, (1d8+2)[*10*] critical strike damage.

If an AoO is incurred: (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*10*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*6*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

Brynlieagh releases Lenore to get a bird's-eye view of the battlefield and then looks for anyone fighting unarmed against the goblins, preferring the Irori-worshiping monk, but empowering even a common townsfolk if no better option presents itself. Perception (1d20+10)[*27*]. She will apply her _Poison Touch_ hex to any good targets she identifies.

Lenore flies up to about 20 ft above the ground and then starts spiraling outwards, looking around avoiding notice as best she can. Perception (1d20+5)[*24*].

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim grunted in satisfaction when the goblin fell, but the brief respite was gone in the flick of a whip.  Stepping forward, Klim fired twice, hoping to distract (or kill) the goblin quickly.
_Round 3 or 9: 5 at wp to T25,  rapid fire at G4.  If Cade kills it first, can he lean around and shoot GW?
Point blank and rapid fire mods included below
Attack 1 - (1d20+5)[14], Damage - (1d8+2)[3]
Attack 2 - (1d20+5)[12], Damage - (1d8+2)[4]
Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 5 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ipdolur stops for an instant to repeat his soothing words, before he trundles along through the crow of panicked citizens, getting a little closer to the thick of the battle.

"C'est par cette oraison
Que ma foi ici te délivre
Car la mort, nous le voyons,
N'est qu'un manque de savoir-vivre..."

*Spoiler*
Show


Stabilize over victim in L20
Move to P16

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Bracing his teeth through the pain, the investigator disengages and rolls - a shining trail of blood behind him - to the north, re-positioning himself on the far side of the goblin from what appears by all accounts to be one of their spellcasters. While he is indeed grateful for the aid, it would appear that these monsters just keep coming; they had best put them down quickly, lest the casualties mount too high.

Emerging from the roll in a crouch, Cade springs forward, rapier tip aiming for the creature's center of mass with as much momentum as he can muster.

*Spoiler: Round 8 Actions*
Show

Cade will 5ft step to T22 and attack G4.

*Attack (vs. G4):* (1d20+7)[*26*] for (1d6)[*3*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+7)[*25*])

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 8*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 12/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Dazzled (-1 to attack rolls and sight-based Perception checks)
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

As the moments tick by, so too does the final breath of several Goblins.  Lyssmi shreds one, while Cade runs another through the heart.  Eyes wide in surprise and pain, both die rapidly in the dwindling Sandpoint twilight. 

Tobias chases down one of the casters, while Klim's arrow goes wide.  Ip saves another, while Father Zantus finally arrives.  Thanks in large part to the Gnome's efforts, the remaining fallen all lie close by the destroyed cart.  With a spoken will and holy symbol of Desna lifted high, a pulse of warm energy radiates throughout the area, refreshing the injured and reviving the fallen.

But the Goblins haven't given up, yet.  One of the chanters cuts off his song to attack Tobias' mind.  As the eerie song falls silent, the knight falls to the ground, cackling uncontrollably.  The other Goblin retrieves its blade with a wicked grin, and slams it into the ground only near enough to Tobias to seem like it must be unintentional.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

All of the heroes except Klim and Tobias receive 5 HP from Father Zantus' channeling.
Tobias failed his save vs hideous laughter this time, falls prone and cannot act this turn.  It's only a 1-turn duration, so you act as normal next.
Fortunately, nat 1 is a miss, regardless.  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Eek:   Worthless Goblins.

Map updated

----------


## MuffinMan

His blade is raised to strike down the shaman when the psychic assault suddenly breeches his mind, and Tobias finds himself suddenly doubled over with laughter. "*AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA-!*" He wheezes in a desperate breath from the round as the second goblin's blade goes wide, but seemingly finds that even more hilarious! _Gods, what's wrong with me? Get it together, man - fight!_ The contrived laughter quickly subsides as suddenly as it came, leaving the proud knight floundering in the dirt, eyes alight with rage.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 4*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"*Two little-guys, near the big shiny guy!*" directs Lenore, loudly enough for anyone paying attention to hear.

"Where is the monk?" demands Brynlieagh as she gently pats Lyssmi's side fondly. "At least Lyssmi is helping! Oh, and thank you, Father," she says as she nods gratefully to the priest.

Lyssmi moves carefully towards Tobias, intent on defending the armored knight as the massive feline carefully avoids the cart and any townsfolk around. On second thought, the cat might plan to kill a goblin near Tobias - it's impossible to tell what the cat considers worthy of its attention, really, and they are about the right size for the ogre-sized predator to consider a playful meal...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lyssmi double moves (considering difficult terrain) to *Y23-Z24*.

If an AoO is incurred: (Poison) Claw 1: (1d20+4)[*8*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*24*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*9*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

Brynlieagh will draw her quarterstaff and ready an action to attack any goblins that get close enough: (1d20+1)[*17*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*8*] (20/x2), (1d6)[*3*] bludgeoning damage, (1d6)[*2*] critical strike damage.

Lenore will continue to fly above the fight, trying to help as follows:

Identify the monk of Irori for Brynlieagh to buff.Identify immediate threats to Lyssmi/Brynlieagh and warn them of them.Identify any hiding goblins for Lyssmi to hunt.Identify any shiny baubles to steal.
Perception: (1d20+5)[*14*].

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Even though he missed, Klim gave Cade a quick thumbs up as the slender man killed the nearby goblin.  Leaning out, Klim attacked the exposed goblin again, firing two shafts towards the closest creature.  If the closest fell, Klim figured he could move towards the cart and still shoot the further goblin.

_Relax, boy-o ... jus' shootin' swamp rats after dusk ..._
_Round 4 / 10: Lean out and fire at GW (rapid shot).  If GW drops, Klim will move to V23 and fire once at GW2
Point blank and rapid fire mods included below
Attack 1 - (1d20+6)[16], Damage - (1d8+2)[8] vs GW 1
Attack 2 - (1d20+6)[13], [roll=Damage]1d8+2[/roll ]vs GW 1

or Single attack - (1d20+8)[19], Damage - (1d8+2)[9] vs GW 2

Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 4 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Gwynfrid

Things seem to clear somewhat, and for the first time since this chaos erupted, Ipdolur sees no one about to die immediately. Good, because his pounding heart feels like it's going to burst out of his chest. More calmly, he makes his move towards the remaining combatants.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move to U21

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The enemies and civilians alike have thinned, leaving but the ringleaders of the goblin attack exposed to a counterassault. Flicking the last goblin's lifeblood from his rapier, Cade stalks forward, putting himself opposite the formerly laughing knight. The singer - if one could call it singing - will have a harder time splitting its focus, giving him a better chance at ending this decisively.

*Spoiler: Round 9 Actions*
Show

Cade will move to V24 and flank the warchanter with Tobias, striking at it from that position. The +2 bonus is included in his roll.

*Attack (vs. GW):* (1d20+9)[*27*] for (1d6)[*3*] damage (crit confirm: (1d20+9)[*16*])

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 9*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 12/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18 [22], *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* Dazzled (-1 to attack rolls and sight-based Perception checks)
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

The heroes converge as Father Zantus shepherd the straggling townsfolk into the relative safety of the nearby cathedral.  The surrounded war chanter is no match for the combined attention of Tobias and Cade, and quickly falls as it tries to rise.  His companion, previously supporting from near the cathedral's facade opts for cowardly survival over stupid suicide, and scampers squealing into the growing darkness.  

However, before the moment stretches into anything more than scant opportunity to catch your breath, a distinct, human cry for help pierces the sudden stillness from the next road to the north.  

Map updated

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Sighing, Klim waved to Cade and Tobias.  "Thanks, y'all!  Now, Ah gotta git 'n fetch my bruthers--" Before he could finish his sentence, a cry came from the north, ringing out of the settling silence in the aftermath of the attack.  Klim dropped his arms for a moment in a 'now what' gesture, glancing back towards the inn and then back to the north.  He was obviously conflicted, but in the end, he groaned and started trotting towards the north.  "Guessin' we'd best git along ..."
_Round 5? : Head towards the sound at a trot

Effects/Conditions: Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 3 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 5*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Bronze Dagger* +1 melee, +2 ranged (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* None

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
[B]Conditions/B] Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"More fun! Let's go!" cries Brynlieagh as she guides Lyssmi (mostly) around to head north. "Lenore - fly up there and if there are goblins tell us!"

"*That's the little ones, right?*"

"Yes, with the big ears!"

"*Alright, I'll try...*"

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lyssmi will double move north, ending around *W12-X13*. Brynlieagh and Lenore will use Perception: (1d20+10)[*24*] (Brynlieagh) and (1d20+5)[*8*] Lenore.

----------


## MuffinMan

As the warchanter falls Tobias takes a step back to survey his newfound ally. The thin weedy-looking boy with an equally thin blade seems more scholar than warrior, but there's no denying that he wields it with some skill. Tobias opens his mouth for an introduction when the silence is pierced by a scream to the north. "We'll talk later - come on!" He hustles towards the sound, taking the clearer way around back of the cathedral.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Double-move towards the sound going around back of the cathedral, getting to AE/20

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Cade is about to return the armored man's evident introduction when the screaming returns. The investigator's head whips northward, his eyes narrowing as he takes off with the others at a quick pace. He spares a cool, assessing glance at Brynlieagh - is this truly her idea of fun? - but says nothing as there is no time to discuss such matters. His most recent fighting partner appears to be moving around the other side of the cathedral, so Cade follows him; if they are to be splitting up, it makes more sense to keep a pair together.

"Same as before, then? Attack from both sides?" calls the young man from Magnimar.

*Spoiler: Round 1 Actions*
Show

Cade is going to double move, following Tobias to AE 21.

*Spoiler: Cade, Round 1*
Show

*Caedus 'Cade' Rhineheart*
Male Chaotic Neutral Human Investigator (Empiricist) 2, *Level* 2, *Init* 6, *HP* 17/17, *DR* -, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 15, *Fort* 2, *Ref* 8, *Will* 4, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1,
*Masterwork Rapier*  +7 (1d6, 18-20x2)
*Masterwork Chain Shirt* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Condition* None
*Investigator Extracts Prepared* 1st level -- _heightened awareness_ (1), _shield_ (0), open vial (1)

----------


## Farmerbink

The odd troupe dashes towards the cries of fear and pain.  As they round the corner north of the cathedral, the find themselves on Church street, headed towards the northeast gate.  

For better or worse, the cries of pain die out before you are able to take in the scene.  A pair of townsfolk slump against a nearby building, clearly bloodied, even from a distance.  A well dressed man with a rapier is rapidly giving ground alongside what must be a well-trained hunting hound.  Despite injuries of its own, the loyal beast's shoulder rises above the man's hip, its snarls truly ferocious to behold.

*Spoiler: Goblin dogs*
Show



Unfortunately, the man and hound are squaring off against a pair of equally-discomfiting... _hounds?_  The creatures being ridden by a pair of Goblins appear only slightly more animal than monster.  As you approach, the pair finish their work of flanking the dog and lunge in the for the kill.  Its snarls take on a pitiful tone as blade and tooth bite deep.  Terrified for his life, the nobleman bolts, shaking as he seeks some meager shelter behind a pair of nearby rain barrels.  A small chorus of monstrous cheers rise as another trio of Goblins - apparently too frightened of the dog to engage streak into the street.

Map updated

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 6*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Claws* +1 (1d3, 20/x2 + Poison Hex)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Poison Hex

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 12, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 9, *CMD* 14 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
*Conditions* Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person
Charge

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"I don't like it when they hurt animals," says Brynlieagh to Lyssmi, eliciting a ferocious snarl from the cat directed at the dog-riding goblin who mortally wounded the brave canine. "Lyssmi - kill that little monster..." finishes the strange witch as her nails grow long and hard with a greasy oil visibly dripping off them. As the enormous cat begins to charge the raven flying above can be heard calling for directions.

"*Brynlieagh? Where do you want me?*"

"Close - you'll get to enjoy goblin eyes today..."

"*Oh, yummy!*" Lenore responds as it flies in close to its mistress.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Lyssmi will charge to *Z18-AA19* and claw C2: (1d20+6)[*13*] to hit, (1d20+6)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*5*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid.

If anything incurs an AoO from Lyssmi: claw (1d20+4)[*5*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*14*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*9*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*7*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 16 Fort to avoid. Natural 1

Brynlieagh applies the _Poison Touch_ hex to herself, gaining a claw attack. If an AoO is incurred: claw (1d20+1)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*15*] (20/x2), (1d3)[*3*] slashing damage, (1d6)[*2*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance! DC 15 Fort to avoid.

Lenore will fly to Brynlieagh and circle near her (within 5 ft).

----------


## Gwynfrid

"Oh! We have to help them!" Not thinking twice, Ipdolur runs behind the enormous cat, with all the speed his little legs can muster. Once he gets a closer view of the goblins and their weapons, though, he stops in his tracks... 
_Er... They're following, right? Right.
_
*Spoiler*
Show

Run to Y16.
Wonder if that was a smart idea.

----------


## MuffinMan

> "Oh! We have to help them!" Not thinking twice, Ipdolur runs behind the enormous cat, with all the speed his little legs can muster. Once he gets a closer view of the goblins and their weapons, though, he stops in his tracks... 
> _Er... They're following, right? Right.
> _


Tobias pauses to assess the situation with a trained military eye when a small, colorful, seemingly _unarmed_ gnome dashes ahead of him, running straight at the waiting goblins. "Bloody civilians! _Gnome! Behind me!_" he cries out as he sprints forward himself, trying to interpose between the townsfolks and the threats.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Run to Y/15, just ahead of Ip.

AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*21*], dmg (1d8+9)[*16*], cc (1d20+8)[*25*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*11*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Rounding the corner, Klim saw some of the others (included Bryn Lee Ah), but his focus was quickly drawn to the group of goblins up ahead ... and the pitiful cry of a dog beset by goblin riders. 
 Snarling to himself, Klim continue to advance, following suit with the others, then he paused and closed his eyes for a moment as he reached out to _feel_ for any natural life ahead.  A twinge occurred and he opened his eyes, smiling.  _"Aha ... there ya is ... "_  He touched a small, petrified sprig on his chest before gesturing towards the goblins.  

To the north of the foot goblins, the weeds and any pots of plants nearby exploded outward in sudden growth.  The transformed vines reached out to grab anything moving through the area, starting with the goblins and spreading to at least one of the goblin riders.  Allowed, he called out, "Watch dem weeds!  They fiesty!"
_Round 1: Advance to V24 (move); cast entangle (standard).

Targeting north (W9) of the goblins.  I think that should catch G1, G2, G3 and C1, while missing C2 and anyone south of line 17.   
Reflex vs DC 13

Initiative - (1d20+4)[15] if you need it ... 
Effects/Conditions: Entangle (20 rounds); Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 3 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Farmerbink

The frightened man cowers, terrified, as you make your bold approach.  *Spoiler: OOC, your turn*
Show

Lyssmi missed.  One Goblin passed his save.


The first Goblin narrowly guides his monstrously canine mount out of the way of Lyssmi's claws.  Ip and Tobias both rapidly close the distance (with radically varied attitudes about it), bringing the fight and the aid to the Goblins.  

Klim conjures up a comparatively thin (to his previous uses) mass of vegetation from beneath the cobblestone road.  It seems like the sparse, oft-combatted weeds struggle to rise even at his call.  Still, two of the Goblins are briefly entangled by the grasping roots, though with some effort all but one manage to escape the area.

The two dog-riders turn wicked gleams toward _Lyssmi,_ directing their foul mounts to engage the oversized cat with single-minded ferocity.  One dog manages a glancing blow, drawing the feline's attention away from its companion.  In a display of truly unhinged savagery, the other dog and its rider ravage Lyssmi with manic, hideous glee.  The dog clamps on her neck, precariously close to vital arteries, and the Goblin in the makeshift saddle cruelly thrusts his pole arm deep into her flank.  With a pair of heartrending sounds, Lyssmi falls, bleeding profusely.
Map Updated*Spoiler: OOC, their turn*
Show

Large size oof.  One dog critted Lyssmi.  The other hit.  One of the Goblins made decent use of favored enemy: animal, and thankfully the other one missed.  Still, Lyssmi is at -12, and will nearly certainly die without some serious effort.

In the same time frame, G1 approached Tobias and missed badly.  G2 and G3 broke free of the entangle.  G3 didn't get out, and is entangled anew.

----------


## Gwynfrid

_I can't let her die!_ Ip's compassionate instincts kick in, and he raises his hand to call again on the divine blessings to favor the big cat... but the goblin dogs and their riders' attention now turn to him! That instantly stops him in his tracks. The giant rodents' fangs dripping with blood and the goblins' crazed bead-like eyes are a certain signal that death is forthcoming, very shortly. Flee, or fight?

The little gnome would probably take too much time to decide and die in the process, but it doesn't matter, because once again, the spirit of the winds takes over. With a step forward right in the face of the four murderous assailants, he spreads both tiny hands and a voice that sounds like the wail of a whirlwind comes out of his lips:

"Bleu, rouge, vert, jaune, violet,
Les couleurs viennent à la rescousse
Qu'elles viennent vous aveugler
Dans une brillante secousse!"

A huge flow of flashing, multicolored, violently discordant lights erupts from his hands to engulf both goblins and mounts!

*Spoiler*
Show

5-ft step to Y17
Cast Color Spray, Will save DC16, 15-ft burst covering C1, C2 and their dogs, with Awesome Display which I'm fairly sure means they are all treated as having 2HD or less.

*Spoiler: Ip*
Show

Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol[/b] _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens_ 
*HP* 19-2 / 19 
*Speed* 20 ft *Init* +0 
*AC* 11 *Touch AC* 11 *CMD* 9 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 (Eternal Hope: +2 vs fear, Nosophobia: +4 vs poison and disease)
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4) 
*Spells*: level 1 - 4/5 (Blessed Touch: +1 hp to cure spells)
*Daily powers*: Dancing Lights 1/1, Ghost Sound 1/1, Prestidigitation 1/1, Speak with Animals 1/1 , Eternal Hope (reroll a roll of 1) 1/1 , Elemental Accident (immediate action, fire resistance 10 for 1 round) 1/1

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk, Orc Sorcerer 

And, then, from nowhere, a cry rang out!  A passing bystander decided to help defend the travellers and their cat from the marauding goblin cavalry! 

The Orcish woman charges out of the east and attempts to destroy a dog with her poisoned falchion!

*Spoiler:  Crunch*
Show


Charge attack on C2 (1d20+8)[*16*]
Damage if hit [7] see other thread
DC 12 or take 1 Con damage /round

----------


## Farmerbink

*Midround updated*

As a spectacular blast of vibrant color erupts from Ipdolur's fingers, One of the dogs slumps unconscious.  Despite his own bedazzlement, its rider manages to spring from the collapsing beast to its feet (now a few paces further away).  The other dog manages to shake off the blast, though the Goblin in the saddle slumps over as his eyes go crossed.

Map updated*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That color spray is a game changer.  Remaining 3 heroes: Tobias, Bryn, Klim

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim frowned as the majority of goblins remained largely unaffected by the weeds.  Disappointed, he started to raise his bow and fire at the mounted goblins when tragedy struck.  In a flurry of claws, teeth and blood, the two dogs (?) ripped into Bryn Lee Ah's cat friend and left it a mess of torn flesh and fur.  Klim stared for a moment before an otherwordly scream erupted from the small woman riding the cat tried to both cradle and extricate herself from her beloved companion.  The scream both cut right through his heart ... and chilled him to the bone.  For all his discomfort with the weird girl, he would never wish such a thing on her, and certainly wouldn't want to be one of the goblins or their mounts right now!  He had to help somehow ... not only would he not forgive himself, but he felt more comfortable around Lyssmi than most people.  

In the immediate moments that followed, the little gnome fellow who had sprinted up stepped back and conjured a multi-colored cloud of dust, flinging at the riders.  One of the goblins fell from a sleeping dog, while the other fell asleep atop it's beast of burden.  Out of the corner of his eye, he caught another figure sprinting towards the melee.  He started to shout out a warning when the woman attacked the standing dog with her blade.  

Blinking, Klim steeled himself and rushed forward under the cover of the hued smoke and chaose, sliding to Lyssmi's side and trying to desperately stop her bleeding.  _"C'mon, girl ... y'ain't done yet ... Brin Lee Ahhh can't live witout ya!"_
_Round 2: Advance to Z20 (move), First Aid on Lyssmi (standard).

Here's hoping!  Heal - (1d20+7)[24] vs DC 15

EDIT: Whew ...

Effects/Conditions: Entangle (19 rounds); Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 2 rounds); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias effortlessly parries the first goblin's swipe at him and snorts derisively. "You'll have to do better that that! _Come on!_" he cries as he counterattacks with his longsword. Then he takes a step backwards to remain close to the gnome, not taking his eyes off the foe ahead. The newcomer's cry echoes in his ears, however. _Friend, or foe...?_

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack enemy G2, then 5ft step to Y/16 (remaining close to Ip).

power atk (1d20+8)[*19*], dmg (1d8+9)[*12*], cc (1d20+8)[*15*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*10*]

AoO if applicable
power atk (1d20+8)[*23*], dmg (1d8+9)[*11*], cc (1d20+8)[*20*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 6*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Claws* +1 (1d3, 20/x2 + Poison Hex)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Poison Hex

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* -12+6/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
*Conditions* Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person
Dying and prone...or stabilized and prone?

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"*Lyssmi!*" shrieks Brynlieagh in unbridled horror as her closest friend falls to the vicious attacks. Brynlieagh tries to land well, but doesn't waste any time once on the ground. She pulls a potion from the leather bandolier wrapped around her torso, unstoppers it, and brings it to the big cat's mouth, clearly intent on making her companion drink the healing drought.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Ride check to land well: (1d20+1)[*17*] vs DC 15. On a failure Brynlieagh takes (1d6)[*3*] damage. (Pass)

Move action to get the potion, standard action to make Lyssmi drink it. (1d8+1)[*6*] HPs healed (unless *FarmerBink* wants to insist that Lyssmi die here...we've only got one round before her negative HPs equal her Constitution score...). Assuming this works, Lyssmi will stabilize.

Lenore will fly around in a worried fashion...

----------


## Farmerbink

The Goblins snarl and rave, scrambling maniacally to get at the fallen Lyssmi.  However, Ip's distraction and placement prove too much impediment, for now.  Furious at having their prey stolen, the two conscious (and not entangled) Goblins, savagely assault the little Gnome, continuing to demonstrate just how dangerous the little cretins can be.  

At the same time, Klim and Brynlieagh minister to Lyssmi while Tobias cuts down one of the offending monsters with impunity.  The conscious rodent turns on Snesk, delivering a savage bite to the woman's thigh.  It's not going to kill her, but it'll leave a nasty mark for a while.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ip took two hits from the Goblins for a total of 7 damage.
Snesk took a bite for 7 as well.

Map Updated

----------


## MuffinMan

_Well, I guess she's on our side..._ Tobias concludes as the newcomer attacks the goblins and is counterattacked in kind. Turning to more immediate matters, he parries another goblin blow and attempts his own repost. "Rally! Protect the fallen!" He himself steps closer to the group's center of mass, forming a hard core of resistance to the enemy.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack enemy G1, then 5ft step to Z/17.

power atk (1d20+8)[*18*], dmg (1d8+9)[*10*], cc (1d20+8)[*28*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*12*]

AoO if applicable
power atk (1d20+8)[*9*], dmg (1d8+9)[*12*], cc (1d20+8)[*19*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 2, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 19, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 17, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 2, *Will* 1, *CMB* +6, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk reacts instinctively, slashing at the dog that bit her with her falchion!

*Spoiler*
Show


To hit (1d20+6)[*26*]
If hit (2d4+4)[*7*]

----------


## Feathersnow

With unexpected power, the Orcish woman attempts to follow up the initial strike!

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+6)[*22*] confirm crit
(2d4+4)[*9*] Extra damage!

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

With the giant cat stabilized, Klim turned back to the battle.  Grabbing the bow he fired off two shots at the goblin rider attacking the small fellow that sprinted into combat.  
"Watch out, mistah!  Arrows acomin!"
_Round 3: Attack, rapid shot, point blank vs C1

Attack 1 - (1d20+6)[17], Damage - (1d8+2)[10]
Attack 2 - (1d20+6)[13], Damage - (1d8+2)[10]

Effects/Conditions: Entangle (18 rounds); Animal Focus (Tiger, +2 Dex, 1 round); None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: Tiger

----------


## Gwynfrid

The flow of colored light dies down, leaving two ferocious goblins facing him in bloodthirsty revenge. Ip barely feels the pain, such is the chaos all around him. He looks up at the tower of deadly metal that suddenly appeared next to him. _Wow._ Detachedly, his mind notes the swordsman's elegant efficiency. Then, arrows fly past him to add to his defense. And who's that, a half-orc entering the fray on their side?  

His fear washes away, and even though the spirit in him wants to continue with the magical assault, the little gnome's kind heart resists the idea. He steps back, extends a tiny hand to gently touch the mass of fur.

"Je suis l'ami des animaux
La bataille, c'est excitant
Mais pas pour mourir si tôt
Il faut sauver ce chat géant!"

A glow of white light, matching Ip's irises, slowly extends to close the big cat's remaining wounds.

*Spoiler*
Show

5-ft step to Y17 
Cast Cure Light Wounds, +1 to healing with Blessed Touch (1d8+3)[*10*]

*Spoiler: Ip*
Show

Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol[/b] _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens_ 
*HP* 12-2 / 19 
*Speed* 20 ft *Init* +0 
*AC* 11 *Touch AC* 11 *CMD* 9 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 (Eternal Hope: +2 vs fear, Nosophobia: +4 vs poison and disease)
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4) 
*Spells*: level 1 - 3/5 (Blessed Touch: +1 hp to cure spells)
*Daily powers*: Dancing Lights 1/1, Ghost Sound 1/1, Prestidigitation 1/1, Speak with Animals 1/1 , Eternal Hope (reroll a roll of 1) 1/1 , Elemental Accident (immediate action, fire resistance 10 for 1 round) 1/1

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 7*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Claws* +1 (1d3, 20/x2 + Poison Hex)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Poison Hex

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 4/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite +3, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +4, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
*Conditions* Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

As Lyssmi's breathing first steadies, and then her eyes open Brynlieagh begins openly weeping with overwhelming emotion. "*Oh thank you!*" she gushes at the little gnome who appears to have helped her animal companion. "*You are forever our friend!*" Then, still crying, she turns to Klim and says, "*I saw you too - you're forgiven for earlier!*"

Turning to Lyssmi, Brynlieagh whispers a direction to the large cat. Lenore flies back to her mistress and Brynlieagh looks at the armored knight and announces, between sobs, "*Sir Tobias, this may feel a bit strange...*" as she begins casting a spell to increase the man's size to that of an ogre...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will cast _Enlarge Person_ on Tobias while taking a 5-ft step to *Y18*.

Lyssmi will stand (I don't think this incurs any AoOs, since the adjacent enemies are both blind) and claw at an enemy within reach: Claw (1d20+4)[*22*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*18*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*6*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*7*] critical strike damage, + Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save). will use Total Defense.

Lenore will fly back to Brynlieagh.

If an enemy incurs an AoO from Lyssmi: Claw (1d20+4)[*14*] to hit, (1d20+4)[*10*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*6*] critical strike damage, + Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save).

----------


## Farmerbink

As Tobias and Snesk cut down their most direct foes, Klimvell's arrows thud harmlessly into the ground and wall behind his target, though hard enough to turn some heads (mostly figuratively).  The little Gnome offers substantial ministration to Lyssmi, actually prompting the huge cat's eyelids to flicker into consciousness.  

Brynlieagh begins casting a spell, and Tobias suddenly begins to swell in size.

The active Goblins converge on Ip, lashing out with blade and pole arm.  Unfortunately, as infuriated as they are by the theft of their prey, they prove hilariously inept for the moment at causing any serious damage.
Map Updated

----------


## MuffinMan

Although shocked by the sudden transformation Tobias' martial training takes over and he aims a thrust at the goblin harassing Ip. From his now-higher vantage the little gnome is no obstacle at all!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Attack enemy G3 with reach. 
(If the result is >= 8 and < 12, spend up to 4 combat stamina points to reach a final result of 12) _None spent_

power atk (1d20+8)[*16*], dmg (2d6+10)[*12*], cc (1d20+8)[*12*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+10)[*13*]

Stay put and AoO if applicable:
power atk (1d20+8)[*19*], dmg (2d6+10)[*15*], cc (1d20+8)[*15*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (2d6+10)[*16*]

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 1, *Will* 1, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk backs up to charge at the goblin with the polearm, applying the sacred poison of Selket while she moves...

"I'll get the one with the stick!"

*Spoiler:  actions*
Show


Move to AE18, use bloodline poison, choosing con damage

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 8*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 13/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Claws* +1 (1d3, 20/x2 + Poison Hex)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Poison Hex

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Enlarged) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Large, *HP* 4/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks (Reach 5 ft.)* 
Bite -1, 1d8+2 Piercing Damage
2 Claws +0, 1d6+3 Slashing Damage, +Witch Toxin (injury; Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save)
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 Slashing Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells
*Conditions* Poison Hex
Magic Fang (Claws)
Enlarge Person
Prone (-4 to hit (included above), +4 AC vs ranged, -4 AC vs melee)

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"*That woman, with the sword, needs to be bigger...*" sobs Brynlieagh, still overwhelmed with emotion as she steps back from the nearest goblin and begins casting the humanoid-growth-spell again. While she does Lyssmi claws and bites at the incapacitated goblin "dog" adjacent to the enormous cat.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will 5-ft step to *Y19* and begin casting _Enlarge Person_ on Snesk. If a concentration check is required: (1d20+6)[*24*]

Lyssmi will full attack D1 from prone: Claw 1 (1d20)[*1*] to hit, (1d20)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*4*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*9*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save). (natural 1)
Claw 2 (1d20)[*3*] to hit, (1d20)[*7*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*7*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*5*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save).
Bite (1d20-1)[*13*] to hit, [roll]1d20-1 [/roll] (20/x2), (1d8+2)[*3*] slashing damage, (1d8+2)[*3*] critical strike damage.

Lenore will fly to Brynlieagh and hide in Brynlieagh's familiar satchel.

If anything incurs AoOs, both Brynlieagh and Lyssmi can try...

Lyssmi's claw (1d20)[*1*] to hit, (1d20)[*8*] (20/x2), (1d6+3)[*8*] slashing damage, (1d6+3)[*9*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save). (natural 1)
Brynlieagh's claw (from her hex) Claw 1 (1d20+1)[*15*] to hit, (1d20+1)[*5*] (20/x2), (1d3)[*2*] slashing damage, (1d3)[*2*] critical strike damage, +Poison chance (Fort DC 16; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d2 Str; cure 1 save).

Tobias is enlarged (doubling in space on the map, providing reach, increasing his weapon's baseline damage, imbuing him with +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, and -1 on attack rolls and AC) for about two minutes.

----------


## Gwynfrid

By some miracle, Ipdolur manages to dodge several vicious attacks, but he's now wedged between the goblins and the allies that came to his aid, plus the monstrous cat behind him, all avenues of retreat barred. He recoils in horror, unable to think or decide what to do. Fortunately, today's wandering spirit has more combat experience than he does. Or maybe just more common sense. The little gnome's milk-white eyes flash briefly with a brilliant light, and he raises his arms in the air, a gesture not entirely of his own volition. It must be helpful somehow, because he suddenly finds himself coated in a soft radiance, reminiscent of the starts twinkling at night, and he feels an odd impression of being protected by them.

*Spoiler*
Show

No move. He invokes the Coat of Many Stars from his Heavens revelation.  This gives him a +4 armor bonus for the next hour.

*Spoiler: Ip*
Show

*Ipdolur Khosfrenom Hlarmendgol* _Gnome Oracle (Spirit Guide) of the Heavens_ 
*HP* 12-2 / 19 
*Speed* 20 ft *Init* +0 
*AC* 15 *Touch AC* 11 *CMD* 9 *Fort* +3 *Ref* +0 *Will* +4 (Eternal Hope: +2 vs fear, Nosophobia: +4 vs poison and disease)
*CMB* -1 *BAB* +1 
*Dagger* +1 (1d3-1, 19/x2)
*Crossbow, light* +2 (1d6, 19/x2) 
*Str* 8 (-1) *Dex* 10 (0) *Con* 16 (3) *Wis* 12 (1) *Int* 12 (1) *Cha* 19 (4) 
*Spells*: level 1 - 3/5 (Blessed Touch: +1 hp to cure spells)
*Daily powers*: Dancing Lights 1/1, Ghost Sound 1/1, Prestidigitation 1/1, Speak with Animals 1/1 , Eternal Hope (reroll a roll of 1) 1/1 , Elemental Accident (immediate action, fire resistance 10 for 1 round) 1/1, Coat of Many Stars 0/1
*Effects:* Coat of Many Stars (1 hour)

----------


## Sarone

Turning the corner, crossbow at the low ready, Jason sees a battle before him.  Cowering before a pair of rain barrels is a noble man, while in front a melee of goblins and locals.  _Well, this is interesting._

Moving forward, Jason heads towards the barrels and cowering noble, raising the crossbow up.  Sighting the goblin on the dog, Jason fires, then glances at the noble.  "Sir, back is clear. You can move.  Go!"

*Spoiler*
Show


*Move Action:*  Move towards the fighting, finishing moves two diagonal squares away from the noble.
*Standard Action:*  Fire light crossbow at C1 Goblin (1d20+4)[*24*] if it hits (1d8)[*4*]
*Free Action:*  Tell the Nobleman that the back way is clear.

----------


## Sarone

*Spoiler: Critical Confirmation*
Show


*Standard Action:*  Fire light crossbow at C1 Goblin (1d20+4)[*19*] if it hits (1d8)[*5*]



Seeing the bolt hit its target, Jason smirks at the noble.  "Not bad for a medic on R&R."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Embarrased by his inability to hit the broadside of a goblin's arse within spitting distance, Klim fired again, but this time towards the lone goblin to the left, worrying the gnome.  Perhaps this time he would fare better ... 
_Round 4: Attack, rapid shot, point blank vs G3

Attack 1 - (1d20+5)[6], Damage - (1d8+2)[7]
RS attack - (1d20+5)[23], Damage - (1d8+2)[4]

Effects/Conditions: Entangle (17 rounds)_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

Tobias continues to be the embodiment of the Goblin's impending doom, as he casually hacks another cretin into pieces, if anything with _greater_ ease, for his increased reach and strength.  Pleased with her results, Brynlieagh begins conjuring up the same mystical energies, this time with Snesk her intended recipient, even as she steps away, preparing herself to renew the attack.

Ip finds himself unceremoniously shoved to the side, when Tobias' suddenly increased girth more than a little bit invades his personal space.  As his protective magics settle, he finds himself a bit further away from the Goblin still threatening him.

Another newcomer arrives, this one carrying a crossbow like he knows how to use it.  He wastes no time with words, and instead summarily demonstrates his ability- or luck- or both.  As Klim's intended target falls, he reassesses as well, and within a few moments, the last conscious Goblin falls, an arrow and bolt both deeply imbedded in its small frame.

The unconscious foes pose no threat, and fall easily under Tobias' enlarged blade.

*End of combat*

In the sudden stillness around the street, only the sounds of heavy breathing can be heard.  The nobleman scampers forward, in a desperate but hopeless attempt to rescue his fallen hound.  To his credit, his response is stoic, but not without emotion.  With a little effort, he regains composure before turning to the party and thanking you all, profoundly, for his life.  "That was easily among the worst things that's ever happened to me," her murmurs, trying to grapple with the harrowing experience.  "I owe you my life, and will not forget it."  

In particular, he pays special attention to Brynlieagh.  "How did you stay so focused!?" he asks, in obvious wonder.  "I will be staying at the Rusty Dragon- assuming it's still in operational capacity... for a time longer.  Please, when you're able, meet me there and I will repay you all more appropriately."  He glances nervously into the street as distant sounds of combat continue to ring out.  For the moment, none seem imminently nearby.

----------


## Feathersnow

"So, I suppose introductions are in order! I am called Snesk, beloved of Great Selket!   I was walking by and happened to see you in need of help!"

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

With the lull in battle, Klim sighed, moving forward to check on the downed townsfolk.  Once they had tended to their wounds, or said a word of prayer for their passing, he moved over to Brynlieagh and Cade and murmured, _"Ah ain't got time t'be soshulizin' ... Da's gonna have my hide if'n Ah don't check on my bruthers.  Ah'll see y'all later!"_ 

To the group, he bowed his head and waved.  "Sorry y'all, but Ah gotta git ... family's waitin!  Nice t'meet ya ... best o' luck."  With that, the hunter headed to where he planned to meet up with them.  Hopefully they had kept their heads down and their mouths shut ...
_OOC: Klim will go find his family

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Sarone

Holding the crossbow in his left hand, Jason gives the noble a brief salute with his right hand before moving around the barrels.  Seeing the bleeding locals, Jason moves forward, placing the unloaded, eagle headed crossbow next to the  wall as he reaches for the satchel on the right side.  Pulling out a kit, Jason glances at the two wounded then looks   other people as he withdraws an extract.

"Quickly, give this to the other casualty and help stabilize them while I work on this one,"  Jason says as he checks the casualty closest to him.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh manages to get her tears under control as the battle ends. With a brief smile to the nobleman she listens to Klim as he gets ready to leave. "We will go with you, Klimvell. It's too dangerous to go alone, and seeing to family and their safety is important. You did that for me just now - let us do it for you too," she says by way of explanation. "We can all meet at the Rusty Dragon after we're done helping clean up and seeing to the wounded and dying..."

Before she leaves with Klim, however, she turns to Ip and kneels down to look the gnome in the face. "We owe you, friend, more than I can express. Please, don't leave without finding us at the Rusty Dragon. I want to properly thank you...at least as well as I know how..." she sniffs as she finishes, emotion again getting the better of her. Then she follows Klim in the direction of his family.

*Spoiler: OoC*
Show

Not trying to "split the party" - the opposite in fact. Klim shouldn't go off completely alone, and this should help to give us a way to bring everyone back together once all the in-character concerns have been met. Sound good, @*Starbin* and @*FarmerBink*?

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias takes the extract offered by Jason and moves to administer it to the wounded townsperson, quickly resolving to his normal size as Brynlieagh's magic fades. "Hail, Snesk. I am Tobias. I'm grateful for your aid - all of you! I'm not a citizen of Sandpoint, myself - just here to see Daviren Hosk - but it's fortunate we were here when crisis struck. Will I see you at the Rusty Dragon later? If that lord wants to buy me a drink, or more, I'm not going to stop him."

----------


## Sarone

Glancing up from the wounded, Jason nods  "Thank you, Tobias.  My name is Jason Loenar of Andoran, here on rest and recuperation."

*Spoiler*
Show

Heal Check
(1d20+8)[*24*]

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim hesitates for a moment at the small woman's offer (well, decision really), then nodded with a small smile.  "Thanks, ma'am ... Ah 'preciate it!"
_OOC: Just responding ...

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Gwynfrid

Ip feels immense relief as the fight ends and everything returns to normal... or nearly so. He hurries to bring some more of his divine magic to stabilize any wounded villagers. He barely notices the grateful nobleman, but is touched by Brynlieagh's face, still wet with tears as she gives him her heartfelt thanks. Rather overwhelmed by her, he manages a stammering "...glad I could help... couldn't let such a beautiful animal go..." before running away towards another wounded person to hide his embarrassment. _It wasn't me really! What is this power flowing out of me?_

----------


## Farmerbink

Jason and Ip hurry to the fallen townspeople, striking a scene that might be comical were it not so terrifyingly urgent.  While the rest of the group discusses their next steps, the unlikely duo finds their ministrations receiving mixed results.  One of the townsfolk, a man Brynlieagh and Klim vaguely recognize has bled out.  The woman beside him comes to after a few applications of curative magics, and struggles to remain conscious from sheer exhaustion and fatigue.  Still, for now at least, she will live.

After a brief time, you decide to help her get to the safety of the cathedral, and come back for the fallen.  In the few minutes it takes to accomplish the first, it becomes apparent that the Goblins raid has ultimately failed.  You manage to catch glimpses of a few isolated, big-mouthed, would-be conquerors, but without the benefit of surprise or numbers, one and all they scamper into the safety of dark alleys and narrow passages.  The little cretins prove surprisingly resilient and adept at getting away when they put their minds to it.  You aren't even able to get more than brief looks at any of them.

In the square, harsh barks from a few of Sheriff Hemlock's lieutenant's break the silence.  "*Clear the streets!*  Hang a red flag on the door for any injured!  Only call for aid if it's _life or death!_"  Obviously ordered to spread the command, they repeat almost annoyingly: "*Clear the streets!*  Hang a red flag...."

In the minutes that follow, Klim leads the party to the Rusty Dragon, where his brothers had retired before the assault began.  There, he finds two of his brothers relatively healthy.  Unwilling to let Ameiko fight alone, Jeb and Cal had stood alongside her, and earned more than a small amount of bloodletting for their efforts.  They're both injured, but will survive.  Tad, the youngest Mikoye, however, apparently slipped away to find a lady friend, and hasn't been seen since.  In the chaos, the older two hadn't managed to even begin forming a search party.  Though they fear the worst, it has just been too dangerous (and where even start?) to seek him out.  

Ameiko offer Klim a forced smile.  "I owe your family a debt I'm not sure I can repay," she begins.  "For as long as you need, I'll keep you and yours here, and if I can, I'll help you find Tad."  She frowns ruefully.  "I think it's best we start looking in the morning- hopefully he shows up before then, anyway!  By the grace of the Eternal Rose, we'll find him, but for now we'd better do what we can to stay out of the sheriff's way."

----------


## Sarone

Happy to have a moment to gather his wits, Jason shakes his head at the inn keeper's words.  "I don't know about the rest of us, ma'am, but I have a duty to assist as healer," Jason says as he looks around the group.  "At least, that's how it would be done in Andoran.  Any one else want to assist?"

*Spoiler: OOC Question*
Show


Can Jason make a knowledge check on Goblins?  As he would eb semi-trained i military matters, this looks like a complicated ambush/assault.

----------


## Sarone

As he secures his gear, Jason looks around and lifts up his satchel that has a sewn white cloth with a red eagle on the flap.  "You all can stay in here if you wish.  I have to make my skills and talents known to the authorities.  Rarely would an additional medic be denied.  I just would truly appreciate anyone willing to assist in the lift and carry."

Letting his words sink in, Jason waits a few moments before heading back out.

----------


## MuffinMan

> As he secures his gear, Jason looks around and lifts up his satchel that has a sewn white cloth with a red eagle on the flap.  "You all can stay in here if you wish.  I have to make my skills and talents known to the authorities.  Rarely would an additional medic be denied.  I just would truly appreciate anyone willing to assist in the lift and carry."


Tobias rises from where he has been ministering to one of the wounded, himself. "I'm yours to command, doctor - lead the way! In fact, I won a prize for lifting and carrying not long ago." His mouth twists in a wry smile, remembering the carefree festival atmosphere of just a few hours before.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim was relieved to find his brothers holed up at the Rusty Dragon with Ameiko.  But his relief was short-lived when he asked "Wheres Tad?" and was rewarded with blank stares.  Asking around, one of the patrons remembered the younger Mikoye mentioning slipping off to find a certain young lady. 

With the sheriff shouting for folks to remain indoors and Ameiko suggesting they atay out until morning, everything indicated the smart move was to stay put.  But when the healer (Jason, wasnt it?) and the big warrior seemed prepared to return to the streets, Klim knew he had to go.  

Klim dont 

Stop, Jeb.  Ya know we cant jus leaves.  Ah gotta go An you gotta watch Cal and Ulfar.  Wait  wheres Ulfar?

More blank looks from his brothers and the other patrons, but this time there was no comforting information about the dog being seen upstairs or out back.  A knot of fear began to churn and grow in the pit of Klims stomach.  

Rushing to grab his weapons and gear, Klim joined Jason and Tobias at the door.  Ameiko approached, as if she were going to speak, but Klim raised a hand, politely.  Beggin Yer pardon, Miss Amy-ako, but Ah gotta go.  Ah cant just turn mback on family.  As the words hung on the air for a moment, Klims face blanched as he realized what he had said.

He stammered for a moment.  Uh .. Ahm sorry, what Ah meant  Ah mean what Ah was tryin tsay  uh  Ahm sorry maam!  Turning, he quickly slipped out the door without waiting to see if the others joined him.  
_OOC: Klims gotta do it, but that doesnt mean everyone else has to be foolish.  
@Farmerbink - does Klim have any idea who the girl is or where she lives?

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Sarone

Nodding at Tobias, Jason quickly dons his satchel when he sees the other the man volunteer only to suddenly leave.  Exasperated, Jason quickly heads towards the same door.  "Blast it, man.  Wait up for the rest of us," Jason says through gritted teeth.  "Running off isn't going to help when you have no idea where to go.  Even without the local law trying to keep everyone inside right now."

Reaching the door, Jason turns back to the rest of the group.  "I'm heading to the lieutenant first if 'Klim' won't see common sense.  I would appreciate the assistance, but I won't call anyone lazy or a coward should they stay behind."

Stepping through the door, Jason looks around, his hand on the satchel to display the red eagle of an Andoran Medic as  he waits for Tobias.  "KLIM, GET BACK HERE"  Jason yells as he looks around for the hunter.  "WE NEED A PLAN AND RUSHING OFF IS A GOOD WAY TO GET YOURSELF DEAD.  OR WORSE, IN JAIL."

----------


## Farmerbink

Ameiko doesn't release her grip quite as easily as Klim might like.  Instead, for better or worse, he gets a pointed reminder that she's a retired adventurer herself- and a lead.  "_Listen!_" she whispers, urgently.  "Go round left- there's a narrow alley 'tween the Dragon and the Stables.  It'll keep you off the streets a bit.  Your brother's fling lives across from the mill, across Prickleback lane.  I don't know which house."

Thus, a few moments later, the strange trio (plus?) find themselves trying to avoid unnecessary attention in the streets.  More than a few concerning reddish glows color the sky beyond wooden building facades.  Shouts echo from all directions- some coordinating the fire crew, some guardsmen repeating the same old call.  Occasionally, a sharper scream pierces the night- blessedly they sound less human than the rest.

Despite Tobias' clanking, you manage to navigate the aforementioned alleyway without issue.  Cog street also proves apparently abandoned for the moment- doors closed and windows shuttered.  Prickleback lane, however, is wider and sees more traffic in virtually all circumstances.  In the immediate sense, there's a fire burning to the left (further from the mill and the block to which Ameiko directed Klim), and about a dozen men with carts full of splashing barrels hurry down the road, delivering more water to the flames.

Rough map

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk feels like a fifth wheel,  but follows these people.  Healing is holy work, even if sge doesn't actually know how to do it.

When they see a fire brigade, though, they rush to help.  She has a cantrip of drenching!

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

*In the Inn*
When Ameiko grabbed his arm and pulled him close, Klim almost whimpered aloud, startled by her strength and speed - the tales of her exploits were obviously not all embellished.  He tried to swallow, but his mouth was suddenly dry.   

_Listen!_ Go round left - there's a narrow alley 'tween the Dragon and the Stables. It'll keep you off the streets a bit. Your brother's fling lives across from the mill, across Prickleback lane. I don't know which house."

She gave him a knowing look and the lad nodded, the thanks clear in his eyes.  Turning, he slipped out the door with a nod to Jason and Tobias, without waiting to see if anyone followed.

*Near the Mill*
Klim moves up to the edge of the building to peer both ways.  He could see the house down to the left was on fire, surrounded by men working to douse the flames.  He started to comment on their luck when the large half-orc warrior began to lumber towards the group.   

Leaning back quickly, Klim cursed under his breath.  Between a big guy in clanking armor and a healer shouting his name into the night, it was a miracle they had been undiscovered this far.  But this was certainly going to press their luck.  

He turned to the other two and whispered, _Ahm goin tha way, y heck them houses.  Ifn yer comin, keep low.  Else, gwon n help thlady.  Prolly plenty o folk needin healin."_

He let them decide, then slipped towards the right, darting across the street as fast as he could.   
_OOC: If things start happening and we need to rush, from the corner Klim can sprint to AG20.  

However, if weve got time, Klim will circle around the building to our right and use the cart for cover to sneak across the street.  Figure the door at AF19 is the first one to try.

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

When Snesk breaks cover to help with the fire brigade, it's immediately met be cries of surprise.  "Hey, keep back!  It's dangerous!"  "Shouldn' you be inside, miss?"  "Watch out, official business!"

They all pretty much shut up when she begins conjuring water to fill their barrels without (another) sweat-drenched trip to the river.  Some more begrudgingly than others, the men of the fire brigade quickly find themselves nodding thanks, and spreading water markedly more efficiently.  In fact, Snesk quickly finds herself breathing hard, struggling to keep up with the effort of conjuring a simple cantrip, over and over and over, a few minutes into it.

Nobody seems to offer Klim and the others even a passing glance as they scamper across the street.  The carts are fewer and farther between, for Snesk's efforts, and if anyone sees the trio, nobody seems to care immediately.

Rough map updated

----------


## Sarone

Nodding, Jason looks at Tobias.  "Tobias, go with Klim.  He is going to need more help," Jason said as he turns back around.  Breathing deep, Jason runs towards the half orc and the group of fire fighting militia.

"Damn, Snesk, you know how to book it," Jason as he runs up, bringing the satchel up when he stops.  "Medic Loenar, Andoran Field Expedition.  Do you have any wounded?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "...For as long as you need, I'll keep you and yours here, and if I can, I'll help you find Tad...but for now we'd better do what we can to stay out of the sheriff's way."


Brynlieagh, with the back-to-normal-sized Lyssmi nods in thanks as she settles down into a chair to catch her breath. After several minutes, during which time several of the other PCs leave for reasons of their own, she rises, collects some basins for water and cloth, and begins cleaning Lyssmi's wounds. The large cat can be heard growling and mewling in discomfort, but doesn't fight her mistress as the lithe, elfin girl does her best to minister to her animal companion. Brynlieagh seems content to take her time with this as she and her companions recover from the emotional ordeal they just escaped. "I hope they're all alright...I'd have helped, but you're still hurt," she says quietly as she hugs Lyssmi fiercely.

----------


## Farmerbink

As Jason arrives (only moments behind Snesk), he receives a... different response.  "Wot?  No, we're the fire brigade!  We got a fire, an' that's more'n enough!  Go ask Zantus!"

With his hands (mostly metaphorically) full, the man summarily ignores Jason and goes back to hauling buckets of (now mostly magically) water to the flames.  Periodically the man pauses to bark an order.  "Jansen!  On the Miller stead!  That flame's about to jump!  Edricht!  Come to center, on my mark, the left is good for now!  _Move!_"  Without stopping to offer any niceties, he roughly shoulders past the medic to take another bucket where he deems it most needed.  

For a few moments, Jason finds himself decidedly in the way- as men scramble around, it immediately becomes apparent that a few of them are actively going to the edges of the fire to control it while others keep tossing water on the center of the blaze.  Despite the frenetic activity, it's clearly well-coordinated, and the participants are well trained in their particular task.  Another body in the general vicinity that isn't directly being helpful is worse than unwelcome- it's potentially dangerous.

Tobias and Klim find the next street if anything even more deserted than the last.  Now that the cartsmen aren't hustling to the riverbank, they find homes and businesses that- maybe the owners haven't come back?  Some windows are shuttered, but others swing lazily in the breeze.

----------


## Sarone

Nodding at the man, Jason takes a few steps back from the fire, gazing around for a second before approaching Snesk.  "Snesk, what can I do to help you out," Jason ass as the female half orc fills buckets.


As he looks, Jason starts formulating a plan in his head.  "Snesk, can you direct that water over the fire?  If I am correct, that can easily wet the structure and help prevent the fire from spreading on the exterior."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

Having made it to the building without incident, Klim took a cleansing breath them darted ahead to the next building, pausing at the door to check for lights or sounds.  If it appears to be a home, he'll knock.  If it looks like a business, he'll keep moving.  
_OOC: Moving to AF14.  This building appears to have four doors, so he'll check the closet first, then continue to follow around, staying close to the walls to avoid detection.  If this door doesn't look like a home, or a store with living spaces, he'll keep pressing.  As a local (Favored Son), he should know enough about Sandpoint to have a rough layout of where the homes are, I hope.  
Perception - (1d20+7)[8] , Stealth - (1d20+9)[24]

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk takes a second to catch her breath "I got this.   Channeling the Blessing of my Lady isn't something you can help with"

Regardless, she does as directed and creates a firebreak.

----------


## Farmerbink

Klimvell knocks, loudly enough to be a disruption.  A few moments later, a surprised woman opens the door- much too old to be a love interest of his younger brother (without some notable scandal, at least).  "Ah, kin I help ya?"


Meanwhile, Snesk continues directly to the firefighting efforts, and Jason does his best to contribute without interfering.  He immediately (accurately) assesses that this crew in particular has trained together for precisely this purpose, and finds it difficult to help without being in the way.  

Instead, he spends a few moments inspecting the greater scene on the street.  There's a small amount of damage, perhaps caused by individual Goblins with torches, elsewhere on the street, and a handful of broken or otherwise damaged carts and storefronts.  Any injured townsfolk have already been taken elsewhere- probably the cathedral- for triage and care.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

Blinking for a moment, Klim stammered, "Uh... 'evenin' ma'am ... Ah'm lookin' fer m'bruther.  Y'all got a young missus 'bout?  And if'n ya don't, d'ya know where one lives?"
_OOC: If he doesn't get any useful information, he'll move to AC10 and try again (presuming it's a different house)

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

The woman scowls briefly, thoughtfully, before apparently recognizing Klim.  "Oh! You're the Mikoye lad, eh?"  With familiarity comes a certain degree of trust, and as Klim nods, she muses.  "Well, the Coopers live on the next block, above their shop.  I'd call Sarah a young missus..."  She eyes Klim with a mischievous and knowing expression.  "Don't you do wrong by her, nor her family- they're good people!"  

With a wry chuckle, she eases the door shut.  "Git before you get us _both_ in trouble!"

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

Klim answered as the woman spoke "Yes'm Ah am ... yes'm, the Coopers, Ah know 'em ... oh yes ma'am, Ah 'member Sarah ... oh, no ma'am!  Ah'd never ... ah, okay ma'am, thanks fer yer help.  Stay safe!" 

Exhaling a mix of exasperation and relief, Klim advanced carefully to where the Coopers were, scanning the streets for signs of goblins ... or the Sheriff and his men.
_OOC: Keep on moving!  Perception - (1d20+7)[19]

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

Klim presses on eagerly, but not recklessly, carefully peering past obstacles and into open windows as he passes on his way.  It doesn't take him too long to find the right house (easily identified by the signage out front), and even less time to recognize something is wrong.  As he knocks on the door, it swings lazily open, revealing a thoroughly ransacked entry floor, with steel tools and wooden slats scattered about seemingly at random.  Another simple door lies ajar on the far side of the show/work room, no doubt leading to the living quarters upstairs.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

Klim reached the building he was looking for, but the relief at the discovery quickly slipped away as he noticed the open door.  Rushing into the front door, he looked around the room frantically, noting the scattered tools.  Swallowing deeply, he rushed towards the open door, bow at the ready as he advanced up the stairs ...
_OOC: Stealth - (1d20+9)[16]

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Ulfar: Bear (+2 Con [comp])   
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

As Klim hurries up the stairs, the pit of his stomach drops out.  A Goblin lies near the top of the stairs- thankfully deceased- in a growing pool of hopefully its own blood, now trickling slowly onto the steps beneath.  Pausing only long enough to verify again the absence of sounds of violence, he presses on into the first upper chamber.  He doesn't have to go farther. 

Klim's brother Tad and an attractive young lady are trembling in the corner- visibly struggling to deal with what they must have witnessed.  The young man (more boy than man, at 15), has a rusty, ragged, _bloody_ short sword in hand- gripped so tightly his knuckles have begun progressing from white to grey.  He looks up as Klim enters the room, and it takes a few heartbeats for recognition to set in.  As the borrowed blade clatters to the floor, Tad falls to his knees, weeping loudly.  Only then does Klim take in the rest of the scene.  

Another trio of Goblins lies dead in the ruined living room, one only a foot from the petrified adolescents.  Two sitting chairs and a simple table lie where they were tossed or knocked between Klim and his brother, the table obscuring a massive pile of bloody fur.  "I-" Tad gasps, desperately trying to make words as Klim approaches.  The second Goblin looks like it might be reclining against a footstool, were it not holding its innards in still hands, eyes frozen forever in shock.  "I couldn' st- st-  Iwas-"  Klim recognizes a broad, mottled brown and gray flank.  The third Goblin has been almost ripped in half, splayed grossly beside the overturned table.  "I- I couldn' stop 'em," Tad finally stammers between sobs.  "I was too slow!"  Having used all the effort he has, Tad devolves entirely into incomprehensible sounds.

Somewhat inured to the sight of dead animals from his childhood on a farm, Klim nonetheless feels his heart begin pounding forcefully as he confirms that Ulfar lies dead behind the table.  Surrounded by the bodies of those that would have done the same to his ward, the Mastiff moves no more, having apparently given his own life to save Tad's.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

Klim's heart was racing as he moved into the room, eyes locked on the trembling forms of his brother and presumably Sarah.  He glanced around for a moment, making sure nothing was moving in the room before he shoulder his bow and rushed to his brother, leaning down.  "Heyo, Tad ... y'all ok?"

Tad gasped, "I-I ... I couldn' st- st- Iwas-" Klim reached down to help him up gently.  "'Lax, little man ... yer safe now ... deep breaths ..."  Klim reached down to help Sarah up.  "How 'bout you, miss?  Y'ok? Where are yer parents?"

"I- I couldn' stop 'em," Tad stammereds between sobs. Klim smiled gently, trying to get them out of the room.  Too much death, too many bodies.  "Whaddya mean?  Y'did fine, boy-o! Three ... no, four!  Tha's better'n me!"   The boy had obviously done well, gutting most of the goblins.  Well, except for that one that was ripped in half ... weird, how did that happen?"  "Was there sumthin' else in here?"

"I was too slow!" Klim got the two past the door when he paused, blinking in confusion.  "Why d'ya keep sayin' that?"    Moving over to the goblin on the stairs, he flipped the body and stared at it for a moment.  The creature's neck was ripped out.  Not cut.  Ripped.

Turning slowly, Klim moved to the doorway and glanced back into the room.  Not counting the dead goblin at the stairs, one, two, three, four.  Four.  four bodies.  Stepping forward hesitantly, Klim moved past the table that was knocked over to see the fourth body clearly, covered in brown and gray mottled fur.  He reached down, slowly, pushing the body over.  The lifeless head of Ulfar thudded against the floor, thunderous in his eyes. 

Dropping to his knees, Klim reached down to pulled the massive dog to him, hugging the beast tightly as the world blurred.  His chest hurt, his limbs felt lifeless and somewhere, a loud wailing had started.  Klim wanted to tell Tad to quiet the sound - surely it must be the boy or his lady friend - but he couldn't think of anything but Ulfar.  _The puppy fumbled across the floor, licking a laughing boy's face ... a young man waited with his bow near the blind as the dog rushed forward, barking ... the hound stood growling as the bear approached, the two animals in a standoff as the hunter leaned back against the tree, clutching a deep wound in his side ..._

Klim 

Klim!

*"KLIM!"*

Klim blinked, looked up to see Tad tugging at him.  "W-w-we gotta go ... I-I think heard sumthin!"  Klim sat for a moment, Ulfar's head in his lap.  After a moment, he nodded slowly.  Setting Ulfar's head to the side gently, Klim rose and pulled down his bow, pushing Tad to the side.  He wiped away the tear streaks before he slipped down the stairs and stalked forward.  Peering outside the door, he looked back at the two youngsters.  "Stay close.  Keep quiet.  Don't stop."  His voice felt hoarse and his head felt numb, but for now he needed to get his brother back to the Rusty Dragon.  He knew Tad could keep quiet, but he wasn't sure about Sarah.  She might be the weak link in getting through this safely.

He hoped she made some noise.  
_OOC: A little rp for the moment ...

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

The walk back to the Rusty Dragon is blessedly uneventful, though Klim's thoughts might be more than enough for the meantime.  The common room is if anything more crowded than usual, both locals and visitors alike seem content- maybe even eager- to delay their return to the streets.  People crowd the Gnome, knight, and waifish Half-Elf, and already whispers and cheers of "the Heroes" are met with offers of drink and food, and other delights.  

As Klim enters, a brief hush falls over the crowd.  Cheers erupt anew when Tad and Sarah follow quickly at his heels, only the other Mikoye's noticing the hollow gaze of their brother and the noteworthy absence of his beloved companion.  Content to let Klim set the tone, they give him space- and a tankard of familiar, strong ale.  

A voice pierces the low-grade din.  "THREE CHEERS FOR THE SANDPOINT SAVIORS!  HIP! HIP!"

_Hooray!_...
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For the night, your characters are no longer in immediate danger, and you can feel free to RP as much or as little as you would like.  I'll set the scene for the next morning _proooooobably_ ~48 hours from now.  

I always like to read more about your characters from your perspective, though :-)

----------


## Sarone

Staring as the last flames are dying, Jason looks at Snesk as the female half-orc takes a moment to catch their breath.  "Good work, Snesk," Jason says as he looks around at the destruction.  Though the main building took the brunt of the fire damage, the fire was contained and spared the other buildings nearby.

Glancing around for the ranger, Jason spots the Klim escorting two others out into the streets.  "It looks like the night was even more successful," comments Jason as he looks to Snesk.  "Come on, Snesk, let's go before more trouble appears."

Slowly, Jason remove the bolt from his crossbow and rides the bowstring to it's neutral position.  "I just hope they haven't started celebrating without us."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh smiles at the cheer from the locals, her expression showing a mixture of embarrassment and surprise at the accolades. It doesn't look like she has moved from the spot where she has been cleaning Lyssmi's wounds. At the adjacent table Lenore is settled and pecking at a small plate of food. It's hard to tell if the plate is intended for the raven or Brynlieagh, but no one is shooing the bird away. 

When Klim, Jason, and Snesk all return the odd trio looks up - including Lyssmi. With a groan of pain the large feline stands and pads towards Klim, much to Brynlieagh's shock. "Lyssmi? What's wrong?" the elfin girl asks, her expression clearly worried. Lyssmi doesn't appear to hear her mistress, instead walking up to Klim and sitting down on her back legs before him. While she flicks her tail back and forth the great cat stares at the young man without making a sound. Brynlieagh comes up more slowly, looking back and forth between Klim and Lyssmi in obvious confusion. "Lyssmi? Klim? Is something...wrong?" she asks quietly once she's close enough for both to hear her...

At the table Lenore returns to the plate, apparently uninterested.

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk has only a vague idea what is going on, having arrived recently and joined the "heroes" more recently still, but relaxes and tries to avoid disrupting the grief of others by asking questions.

----------


## Farmerbink

It's hard to be sure the reason, but the night becomes more raucous than one might immediately have expected.  The unlikely brush with mortality combined with the sudden relief at its delay leave many townspeople surprisingly celebratory- even recklessly so in some cases.  Still, all is not well, as many worry over missing friends and family, and some already mourn the known fallen.  

Still, for good or ill, the night eventually comes to an end.  No one seriously faults those eager to retire early, though they are few.  Perhaps above all else, most are perfectly content to delay being alone with their thoughts.  

The next morning, the common room is sparsely populated.  A pair of Halfing matrons lead the metaphorical charge to break their fast, eagerly serving equal portions of morning-person excitement and hearty plates of fresh-scrambled eggs.  They resolutely refuse payment from any of the night's celebrated 'heroes,' though the canny observer notes more than a few nods their direction as other patrons appear more than content to cover the difference.  

Before the sun has a chance to rise far beyond the horizon, however, the sudden presence of Sandpoint bald-shaven, dark-skinned sheriff impresses a sudden silence upon the dull murmurings.  "I was told I could find several persons of interest here," he announces loudly to the room, while removing his grips for a more casual greeting.  "In particular, one Tobias-" he checks a small notebook "Amesworth?  Jason Loenar, Brynlieagh Elvdought, Klimvell Mikoye, Ipdolur-" once more, he consults his notes, "Khosfrenom... Hlarmendgol?"  He shakes his head, muttering quietly _"Gnomes._.. and.... a Half-Orc woman known as Snesk?"  

As he looks around the room, it doesn't take a magician to follow the subtle glances to the table where at least one of you sits.  Striding with purpose, he takes a seat among you without waiting for an invitation.  "I've been told by many that you all were instrumental in dealing with the unexpected raid last night.  For that, you have my sincerest thanks.  I'm embarrassed to admit our precautions were grossly lacking, and not expecting Goblins to attack the city is a poor replacement for the fallen already accounted."  He inclines his head shallowly, tracing a vague spiral over his chest as he mentions slain townsfolk.  "I'll be brief.  Father Zantus wants me to investigate an issue at the cathedral, and I'd like you all to join me.  Can I bother you for an hour of your time?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

After an emotional night, Brynlieagh, Lyssmis, and Lenore all fall asleep at a table near the fire in the common room. It's not the first time this has happened, since the patroness of the Rusty Dragon, Ameiko Kaijitsu, "adopted" them some time ago. The serving staff seem to know how to tiptoe around and avoid waking them until well after midnight. Then, once things are quiet Ameiko herself helps guide the groggy trio to a comfortable (and more private) place to sleep. Though she sort of walked herself, it isn't clear that Brynlieagh woke up at all...

In the morning it is the loud grumbling from two bellies - Lyssmi's and the little half-elf girl - that wakes the trio. "*Better get some food in her before she looks at me again!*" warns Lenore as Brynlieagh tries to roll over and hide from the approaching dawn. 

"Too early..."

"*Lyssmi! No - I'm not breakfast! Squawk!*" cries Lenore as she begins to fly around the room in a near panic, finally rousing Brynlieagh effectively. 

"Ugh...come on you two..." groans the little woman as she stumbles towards food and wakefulness. Once downstairs, the staff again seems to know what to do. Lyssmi is presented with every bit of leftovers from any of the other patrons, along with what might have been a full yard bird by the looks of it. Lenore continues to complain, though less loudly, as she watches the cat eat another member of the bird family. The raven seems confident enough to hope in close and come away with several morsels of leftovers for herself, from seemingly right underneath the large feline's paws. Brynlieagh seems to come alive at a black cup of coffee, her intelligent eyes sparkling as she inhales a truly unreal amount of scrambled eggs. Its unclear where all the food could possibly be going, but she is practically stuffing her face when the sheriff sits down at the table.

"You wamf me tah helmf yuh?" she asks incredulously around a bit of yellow eggs. Then, after wiping her face on her sleeve and taking a long pull of steaming joe she continues. "Usually you just want me to keep Lyssmi on a leash! _We'd_ love to come!" she says, bobbing her head towards her two animal friends with an impish grin on her face.

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk nods in agreement.  "I can't speak for the others. But I would be glad to help."

----------


## Sarone

As the drinks flow through the night, Jason lets his concerns about the raid fade from his mind, grateful to not only to be alive but helpful in the fighting.  For the first time in a long time, Jason felt honest joy since the assassination of the expedition's benefactor.

"To the Andoran Expeditionary!  For when their training finally paid off!"

*****

Waking from his hangover, Jason moves to clean himself up, setting his dirty uniform aside as he grabs a set of traveler's clothes from his pack.  _Yesterday was something.  I just hope today will be less "exciting"._

Cleaned up, Jason goes against shaving, intending to relax for the day if possible.  Grabbing a sack for his dirty clothes, Jason heads downstairs.  "Good morning, Ma'am, is there a laundry nearby that I can start working..."

Before he could finish his question, one of the matrons waved her hands at him as she rushes over to him.  "Oh, Doctor, you don't start the morning off with work first thing.  You need the some breakfast, especially as you are mostly skin and bones.  Besides, we need you to be ready and rested in case your skills are needed again.  Don't they have a saying, "If doc is bored then the mission is going well"?"

Smiling at the Halfling's humors, Jason nods as he lets her have the load of clothes.  "That's why I also cook and entertain, Ma'am.  Though for the record, I am a medic, not a full doctor.  I have some more training to go before I can legitimately call myself that."

Taking a seat, Jason starts on his meal, eagerly waiting for the rest of the group.

*****

Smiling at the enthusiasm from Bryn and Snesk's stoicism, Jason nods at the Sheriff.  "I will need some time to get my gear checked, but if it is urgent then I can hold off of my studies.  And in regards to security, sir, this is not some normal raid.  The numbers alone point to a unifying force behind them.  The tactical planning is usually above their grasp, which suggests alternative...influences."

----------


## MuffinMan

> As he looks around the room, it doesn't take a magician to follow the subtle glances to the table where at least one of you sits.  Striding with purpose, he takes a seat among you without waiting for an invitation.  "I've been told by many that you all were instrumental in dealing with the unexpected raid last night.  For that, you have my sincerest thanks.  I'm embarrassed to admit our precautions were grossly lacking, and not expecting Goblins to attack the city is a poor replacement for the fallen already accounted."  He inclines his head shallowly, tracing a vague spiral over his chest as he mentions slain townsfolk.  "I'll be brief.  Father Zantus wants me to investigate an issue at the cathedral, and I'd like you all to join me.  Can I bother you for an hour of your time?"


"Don't be too hard on yourself, Sherrif. I fought alongside your deputies and many of them displayed no small amount of bravery and skill. You've trained them well! Yes, while the threat is still at large my sword is at your command. Lead the way."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

*The night before *

Whatever the townsfolk thought of Klim - savvy hunter, nice guy, country bumpkin, or something else - all eyes could see something was wrong.  The cheers made the young man flinch as he pushed his way towards the bar.  His older brother came over to escort Tad and Sarah away, sending several looks of concern towards his little brother.  Klim ignored the attempts to make eye contact, turning toward the bar for a drink. He downed the first, waving for another when he felt a presence behind him.  Turning, he saw Ly maam I sitting on her haunches, eyes locked on his.  He frowned for a moment, muttering, _"What?"_

The large cat sat silently starting at him.  Klim tried to dismiss the cat, turning around for a moment, but he could feel her stare on his back.  "What!?  Are ya gonna bite me?". Again, Lyssmi simply stared, unblinkingly.  Klim started to shake a little, struggling to keep his emotions in check as his eyes welled up with tears.  But as he looked down at the cat, he suddenly found himself staring at a small mastiff puppy, looking up at him with eager eyes.  He blinked away the image, rubbing his eyes, when Lyssmi padded forward and leaned against his leg.

The wall broke as a strangled sob as Klim dropped to his knees and hugged the giant cat.  He sobbed quietly into Lyssmis neck, the cat patiently accepting it.  After a few moments, he heard Brynlieagh ask quietly. _ Lyssmi? Klim? Is something...wrong?_

Klim gave Lyssmi one last hug before rising slowly.  I  Im sorry Bryan Lee Uh.  Them goblinsthey k-k  they k-killed him.  They  they  hes gone!  Ulfars gone!

Unable to speak anymore, Klim fled the barroom, heading to his room.

*The next day *

Klim was up early the next day, his sleep constantly plagued with bad dreams. Eventually, he had slipped back out to get Ulfars body and bring it back.  When Sheriff Hemlock arrived, Klim had been there for a couple of hours, leaning against the front of the inn as he waited for the sunrise.  He and Ulfar had loved sitting on the small rise outside their home, watching the sun rise or set.  The sherif glanced over, recognizing the boy and motioning Klim over.  You should come in here, son.

With a grunt, Klim shrugged slightly and followed the man inside. He found a spot away from the others to listen, his face an emotionless mask, except for his eyes.  Those were full of pain.  And anger.

When Sheriff finished his spiel and the others all answered in spectacularly heroic fashion (Brynlieagh aside).  When the Sheirff glanced at him, Klim snorted derisively. "Yer right there, sir.  Aint no excuse fer slackin.  Faint comfert in that.  But Ah cant go home right now  so Ahll go witcha.  Help ya do yet job.  My brothers can handle thfarm." 

Standing up, Klim already had all of his gear as he stepped towards the door.  Pausing to glance back, he shrugged again.  "Guessin Ahll see yalll there.  Enjoy yer vittles"
_OOC: Sorry for the delay, but heres something to catch up and show some of the changes going on in Klims head right now. 

Effects/Conditions: None_
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: None

----------


## Farmerbink

The sheriff calmly surveys the responses, clearly a man somewhat used to people listening when he talks.  He nods soberly, calmly, his face a polite ask hiding any emotional response he might have.  

"Once you're satisfied with your breakfast, please join us outside," he murmurs, glancing at Klim's back.  With purposeful strides, he joins the young rancher in the street.

*Spoiler: Sheriff and Klim*
Show

"What's got you so hot, son?"  It's a simple question, unassuming.  The sheriff's manner is brusque, to the point, but not harsh.  There's an underlying genuine concern, founded on years of respect for one of the several families doing the hard work that keeps Sandpoint _literally_ alive.  He watches you with a steady gaze, patient, but clearly expecting an answer.


Some time later, a truly strange company departs from the Rusty Dragon.  A knight in near full battle regalia strides purposefully at the hip of the bald sheriff, the latter protected only by hardened leathers reinforced with a handful of flattened iron bars over the ribcage and abdomen.  Medic, Gnome, ranch hand, and fey girl follow, making a bizarre, but apparently welcome sight.  Even only a dozen hours after the attack, word has spread quickly throughout the small city, and any who don't recognize you by sight are quickly informed by their gossip-mongering neighbors what fools they must be.  For better or worse, the walk is only a few blocks, and you're quickly ushered in through the wide double-doors of the cathedral's main entrance.

Father Zantus greets you, his keen brown eyes obviously troubled.  "*Thank you, thank you,*" he stammers.  "*I hope you can help me.  One of my acolytes- a young woman by the name of Kendra- informed me last evening that the cathedral grounds must have been targeted by the Goblins last night.  Several of our cemetery vaults were. desecrated during the raid.  We haven't really made a survey of the damages, I was hoping Sheriff Hemlock and his men could make sure it was safe before we went in to clean things up and set it right again.*"  With a gait that belies the years suggested by his more-salt-than-pepper beard and mustache, the middle-aged priest hurries you to the boneyard behind the building.  "*Just there, by the north wall, you can see a pair of tombstones have been knocked over, and at least one of the crypt-vaults has been opened!*"  

Sheriff Hemlock watches you for a few moments to gauge your responses before speaking up.  "We'll take it from here, Father.  You wait inside and we'll let you know when the cemetery is secured, alright?"  The clergyman offers little resistance, none too eager to square off against any trapped and desperate Goblins left behind.  The sheriff no longer precisely leading, you step into the cemetery to begin the investigation.  The indicated crypt is one of a few dozen, mostly lining the northern, eastern, and southern walls, about midway down the northern row.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There are things to be found in the cemetery.  Perception and a description of the search, at least, are in order.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh looks at the boneyard with barely contained enthusiasm. "Let's see what we can see everyone!" she says as she gently nudges Lenore out of her satchel and scratches Lyssmi behind the ears. "Lenore - fly up and look for goblins. If you see any stay away from them and come back here, got it?"

"*Goblins - like yesterday?*"

"Yes - big mouths, big ears, about the size of our friend Ip here," responds Brynlieagh, gesturing politely to the gnome oracle.

"*Alright - and keep away from them?*"

"Yes! They might try to hurt you - fly straight back if you see any."

Somehow the raven audibly gulps as it takes wing and flies out in an ever widening spiral-ish pattern from the entrance. As her familiar begins the search Brynlieagh watches for a moment before leaning down to Lyssmi and directing her. "Lyssmi - _defend_!" she says, pointing purposefully at Lenore. The large cat looks at her mistress with an expression that is unusually readable - 'Huh?' As Brynlieagh watches Lenore fly and thinks a moment more she shakes her head and says, "No - you're right, she's too fast. Alright then...let's go hunting instead..._Seek_!" she commands, as she points in the direction of the graveyard. Once the massive feline is stalking forward Brynlieagh grins at her companions and follows, about ten feet behind with her own eyes peeled.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

As an Animal Companion, Lyssmi can be "pushed" with a +4 bonus to Handle Animal. The DC for "Seek" is 15, so...(1d20+8)[*19*]. If this doesn't work the first time, Brynlieagh will try again until it sticks, as I don't see a reason she cannot "try again" with this skill.




> The animal moves into an area and looks around for anything that is obviously alive or animate.


Then Brynlieagh will stay close to Lyssmi, within about ten feet, as the cat prowls into the graveyard, roughly straight towards the noted broken headstones and tomb door.

Lyssmi's skill checks - Perception (1d20+6)[*19*] (note she has Low-Light Vision and Scent), Stealth (1d20+6)[*19*].
Brynlieagh's checks - Perception (1d20+10)[*27*] (with Low-Light Vision), Stealth (1d20+6)[*21*].
Lenore's checks - Perception (1d20+7)[*23*] (Raven Familiar's start with Skill Focus (Perception)(+3), Wisdom of 15 (+2), and all familiars have the same number of ranks in a skill as their masters (2)).

----------


## Sarone

Following the Sheriff, Jason kept a look out for any changes, keeping his crossbow at the low ready.  _Talk about making ourselves available to help,_ Jason thought as he follows the group to the cathedral.  _I just hope I can get a more stable job while here to get some training._

Hearing Father Zantus recount the the recent discoveries, Jason looks around at the cemetery.  "Father Zantus, could one or two of your acolytes come with us?  I don't feel comfortable with heading into a cemetery and cause further disruption.  Especially if there are... surprises to contend with.  Also, which graves were disturbed, sir?"

Keeping his crossbow shouldered and at the low ready, Jason heads in behind the fighters.  Keeping himself in between the front line fighters and the spell casters, Jason's head and eyes follows the direction his crossbow is pointing.  "Ok, let's check out the graves.  Stay frosty and stay alert."

*Spoiler: Perception Check*
Show


(1d20+6)[*20*] Perception for Jason Loenar

----------


## MuffinMan

"Don't you worry about surprises, friend." Tobias reassures Jason as he places a hand on his sword hilt, loosening the blade. "If there's anything unfriendly out there then _it's_ about to be surprised." He begins boldly striding directly towards the north wall where Father Zantus indicated the damaged crypt-vaults. He makes no effort to disguise or conceal his motions but his eyes scan the tombstones for any sign or motion or potential ambush.

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

(1d20+3)[*4*]  :Small Sigh:

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk knows she is no great tracker, do searches specifically for the more arcane leavings that specialists might be left by her fellow practitioners.   She hopes to find no trace, which, given the stupidity of Goblins, is the liveliest outcome.

*Spoiler:  Perception*
Show


(1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## Farmerbink

Perhaps for the better, Tobias' steps leave little possibility of remaining unheard as you spread through the cemetery to investigate.  It's an odd mixture of startling and a relief when a trio of pigeons takes off from behind one of the tombstones.  Though most of the party jumps, nothing _else_ does, leading you to believe there's nothing else present to do any jumping.  

You reach the aforementioned crypt without any other incidents.  The grass surrounding the vault (roughly 30' by 30' on the outside) has been thoroughly trampled. leaving a well-worn, visible path around it.  Plenty of other nearby tombstones show signs of disruption, though it's obvious whoever was here was most interested in the crypt.  From up close, you can plainly see the door hanging just ajar.  Pausing for a moment, you don't hear anything moving about inside.  A light, gentle breeze rustles some leaves on decorative trees nearby as you consider your next moves.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

*Spoiler: Sheriff and Klim*
Show

When the Sheriff followed Klim outside, he approached and stood right in front of the young man.  He fixed Klim with a steady gaze and asked, "What's got you so hot, son?"   Klim paused, considering a smart response back, but his upbringing could only manage so much sass for one day.  Holding back tears, Klim muttered, _"It's ... it's that ... Ah'm hurtin' bad.  Them damn rats k- ... k-killed Ulfar.  Ah'm ..."_  He trailed off, turning away as he rubbed his eyes.  After regaining control, he spoke over his shoulder, not looking at the Sheriff.  "Ah'm sorry fer my smart mouth, sir.  Ah'm ... just ... "  He trailed off again, but this time he didn't continue.  


Following the group, Klim scanned the cemetery.  When they reached the vault, he raised a hand and whispered a few words of prayer.  Something like feathers emerged from his neck, his nose turned snoutish, and his eyes became cat-like.  He began to circle the trampled grass, searching for tracks into or out of the structure.  Once he was satisfied he had learned all he could, he nodded to the others, then approached the vault, drawing his bow as he moved forward and inhaling deeply.  

_"Ah hope onna y'all are still in there ..."_
_OOC: Cast aspect of the falcon and taking on animal focus for Tiger and Wolf.  Searching the tracks first, then heading to the vault with bow at the ready 
Perception - (1d20+10)[17] w/scent, Survival - (1d20+7)[25] 

Effects/Conditions: aspect of the falcon (+3 per [comp], +1 ranged attacks [comp], increased crit values; 20 rounds)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Tiger (+2 Dex) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

As Jason tries to go in front and Tobias makes an unreasonable amount of noise Brynlieagh looks at them both with obvious annoyance and an upheld finger across her lips in the universal sign for 'quiet.' When it turns out not to matter she looks put out by the lack of enemies and looks at the crypt entrance warily. She continues to encourage Lyssmi to _seek_ as Lenore comes to rest on Brynlieagh's shoulder, unusually quiet. "Come on Lyssmi - let's go..." she whispers as she stays close to the front and right next to her feline companion. She seems comfortable with anyone quiet beside her, but scowls angrily at anyone following too closely and too loudly.

During the descent into darkness Brynlieagh plucks her Ioun Torch from orbit around her head carefully and cups it in her hands, creating something like a hooded lantern effect with her hands and the magical light source. It's clear she's confident being stealthy but needs the light to see and is aware that a light source would give her away. That said, she needs less light than a human or halfling and limits the glow accordingly.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Stealth is at +6 for both Brynlieagh and Lyssmi and is a trained skill for both. She is (at least emotionally) prepared to help with the scouting and will make it clear that non-scouts shouldn't disrupt the efforts of the stealthier PCs. 

Brynlieagh's Perception is +10 with Low-Light Vision and her Ioun Torch in her hands, cupped to control the light from the _Continual Flame_ on the otherwise inert gemstone.

Lyssmi has +6 Perception, Low-Light Vision and Scent.

----------


## Sarone

A glance at the party brings Bryn's request for caution to Jason's attention, but by then Tobias had started moving.  Shrugging at Bryn's movement, Jason turns back to the cemetery.  "Acolytes had already been around and should have alerted any vandals in the area.  That being said, if you want, you and your companions can sneak around.  That way any exits are covered."

Seeing the obvious disturbance, Jason looks over at Tobias.  "Tobias, would you mind opening the door once we look around out here?  We can cover you in case there are any surprises."

As he waits for an answer, Jason steps forward, lifting his left hand to the crypt.  "The fact that someone really took their time to get into this place during the raid definitely means that this was planned to a higher degree than normal for Goblins.   They might have help from the inside, which makes this look even worse.  Does anyone know who was buried here?"

----------


## Farmerbink

The sheriff nods slowly at Jason's question.  "The last several previous priests, including Father Ezakian Tobyn.  He died when the church burned down..."

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk nods gravely, being heavily out if her depth.  She was a simple soul, ready to fight and help out, but unskilled in skullduggery.   She applies her birthright poison to her blade, just in case.

----------


## Sarone

Weighing his thoughts as the Sheriff confirms a fearsome proposition, Jason frowns as he looks around.  "That... is now several times worse.  A simple raid by goblins would have been louder and more 'superficial'.   The Festival raid suggests higher level planning and setup.  Using said raid to vandalize a cemetery and target the crypt of the previous Head Priest?"  Turning to the group and the Sheriff, Jason points his crossbow at the Crypt.

"This suggests a significant operation.  Besides the Goblins, what other groups are there near Sandpoint that would wish this place ill?  Are there any individuals  Sandpoint that could lead such factions?"

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Sheriff and Klim*
Show




> When the Sheriff followed Klim outside, he approached and stood right in front of the young man.  He fixed Klim with a steady gaze and asked, "What's got you so hot, son?"   Klim paused, considering a smart response back, but his upbringing could only manage so much sass for one day.  Holding back tears, Klim muttered, _"It's ... it's that ... Ah'm hurtin' bad.  Them damn rats k- ... k-killed Ulfar.  Ah'm ..."_  He trailed off, turning away as he rubbed his eyes.  After regaining control, he spoke over his shoulder, not looking at the Sheriff.  "Ah'm sorry fer my smart mouth, sir.  Ah'm ... just ... "  He trailed off again, but this time he didn't continue.


Klim falls silent, and the sheriff appears content to let it linger for a time.  The older man's gaze lies, unseeing in the road for several seconds- maybe minutes, but his calm, steady presence is impossible to ignore.  After a time, it becomes apparent that the Sheriff correctly anticipated a delay before the rest of the party would be finished breaking their fast.  "Ain't no shame gettin' hot," he suddenly comments.  "An' you ain't the only one done it, today."  Calmly, he turns towards you, an understanding, unhappy smile on his lips.  "They did us bad last night, son.  I know of fourteen folks lost someone, so far.  Sure we'll find a few more before it's said 'n done, too.  Nobody been to the outlyin' farms yet.  To be frank, we're _hopin'_ the buggers had some good reason to come into town.  Without walls and guards...."  He lets the unspoken possibilities remain so, shaking his head in something like frustration or despair.

"But you still here, son.  An' I know your ma 'n pa taught you to keep your head up.  Lotsa those _rats_ walked away last night."  He frowns, before turning to you, expectantly.  "I'm still figurin' what to do about it, but I'm gonna need muscles."

*Spoiler: Survival*
Show

Also, Klim takes the time to survey the area and comes to the conclusion that at _least_ a dozen small-sized creatures tromped around here.  Scattered throughout, there appears to be one set of medium-sized tracks, obviously friendly to the small creatures, as no genuine signs of struggle persist.


"You're sayin' a lot of things I been thinking, Loenar," the sheriff affirms.  "If you'da asked yesterday, I'd say gettin' them critters to play nice with each other was a bad story you told kids to make 'em behave.  Never hearda such a thing before."  he purses his lips, looking towards the crypt.  "We're walkin' in new territory, an' I can't say I much like it right now."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human  hunter 

*Spoiler: Sheriff and Klim*
Show

Klim glanced back over to the Sheriff as the man spoke, suddenly feeling ashamed as he mentioned fourteen others who had experienced loss.  Ulfar was family, but no more important than someone else's Ma or sister or child.  It didn't make the pain go away, but it put some of it in perspective.  When the Sheriff continued, stating lots of goblins remained, KLim cleared his throat, standing up a little bit taller.  _"If'n y'need sumone t'fight, Ah'll help.  Ah got a score t'settle ..."_ 


After his survey of the nearby cemetery grounds, Klim grunted in surprise, before coming back to where the Sheriff and the healer were talking.  "'Scuse me, y'all, but Ah wanted t'tell ye ... there were over a dozen gutter****s running 'round this area.  And sumbody taller .. mebbe human or elf.  And they were all t'gether ... "
_OOC: Just relaying some info ...

Effects/Conditions: aspect of the falcon (+3 per [comp], +1 ranged attacks [comp], increased crit values; 18rounds)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4   
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Tiger (+2 Dex) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## Farmerbink

*Spoiler: Outside the Rusty Dragon*
Show

"I figure that's about what I'm sayin'" the bald man murmurs with a frown.  "We got lots more questions 'n answers right now, but I'd be a fool to think we're done with the bleedin'."  As Hemlock allows the silence to linger, the rest of the new company begins to file into the early-morning sun.  He waits patiently for the slowest eater to make their way to the street before nodding resolutely.  "If you're all ready, let's see to Zantus' worries now."


As Brynlieagh presses gently on the stone door, she finds the portal offers little resistance.  Well-built, the door swings in easily, letting sunlight spill in at her back.  The interior is surprisingly dirty, no doubt tracked in by the dozens of feet Klim just mentioned, but _is_ surprisingly largely undisturbed.  The chamber within isn't much bigger than a typical sitting room, but the walls are lined with honorable alcoves for clergy laid to rest.  Curiously, all but one appears to be untouched, lending even more credence to the idea that _someone_ was keeping the Goblins well in check.  

Before you have a chance to investigate further, a shuffling sound directs your attention to the far corner.  About a dozen paces away, 4 skeletons lurch to life, eagerly scrambling across the stones towards the Half-Elf!

*Begin combat!*
*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show

We're going theatre of the mind for this one.  It's a room, roughly 25' by 25', with 4 hostiles inside.  Their initiative is: (1d20+6)[*23*].  I would suggest initiative in OOC.  If you beat that roll, go ahead and post.

----------


## Sarone

As the undead starts moving, Jason eyes widen in amazement.  "Uh, guys, this is not covered in training."

Initiative 
(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Farmerbink

The skeletons scramble forward, bony feet _clacking_ sporadically and disconcertingly across the stone floor.  Two of them struggle to get past the sarcophagus, but the other two close the distance with Brynlieagh with surprising alacrity.  Before she has a chance to prepare, their hideous claws rake across torso and chest, driven by their mindless fury.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Brynlieagh takes *10 damage* from the two skeletons able to close the distance.  They're now in the doorway, making it difficult at best to enter, but limiting their attacks to 1 without cover and up to 2 more with.  

Party to act.

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias' sword is out in an instant, but he finds his approach stymied by the mass of his allies at the doorway! "Make way! Let me pass!" he cries, trying to angle himself forward. When he finally sees an opening, he rushes forward and swings his blade at the lead skeleton with all his might!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Delay/hold until the square in front of the baddies is clear, then move to it and attack the first skelly:
power atk (1d20+8)[*11*], dmg (1d8+9)[*14*], cc (1d20+8)[*23*] (19-20/x2), cdmg (1d8+9)[*14*] 

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

*Tobias Amesworth*
Male Lawful Good Human Fighter, *Level* 2, *Init* 1, *HP* 22/22, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 17, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 1, *Will* 1, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
*  Masterwork Longsword (2H)*  +8 (1d8 + 6, 19-20 / x2)
*  Dagger*  +6 (1d4 + 4, 19-20 / x2)
*  Masterwork Breastplate*, *  Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield* (+6 Armor, +1 Dex, -1 Size, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Condition* None

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk, being unequipped to deal with skeletons as a specialist in poisoned blades, backs up and casts shield on herself.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's (et al) Status, Round 1*
Show

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh*
Show

*Brynlieagh Elvdought*
Female Chaotic Neutral Half-Elf Blood Unlettered Arcanist/VMC Witch, *Level* 2, *Init* 3, *HP* 3/13, *Speed* 30 ft
*AC* 11, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 10, *CMD* 12, *Fort* 1, *Ref* 1, *Will* 3, *CMB* +1, *Base Attack Bonus* 1   
*Claws* +1 (1d3, 20/x2 + Poison Hex)
*No Armor Worn* (+1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 19, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Condition* Poison Hex

*Spoiler: Lyssmi*
Show

Lyssmi (Base Stats) - Female True Neutral Big Cat Animal Companion, *Level* 2, *Size* Medium, *HP* 19/19, *Speed* 40  ft.
*AC* 14, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 11, *CMD* 16 (+4 vs Trip), *Fort* 4, *Ref* 6, *Will* 3, *CMB* +3, *Base Attack Bonus* 2   
 (+3 Dex, +1 Natural AC)
*Attacks* Bite +3, 1d6+1 B/P/S Damage
2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 B/S Damage
*Special Attacks* Rake (2 Claws +3, 1d4+1 B/S Damage)
*Ability Scores* Str 13, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skill (One Rank Each)* Perception +6, Stealth +7, Survival +6
*Feats* Power Attack, Toughness
*Training* Combat Training (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, and Heel)
*Tricks* 1 Bonus Trick - Attack (to ensure Lyssmi will attack unnatural creatures upon command too)
*Special Qualities* Low-Light Vision, Scent, Link, Share Spells

Lenore w/ +1 Natural AC, 6 Intelligence, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

"Whoa! Ow!"  cries Brynlieagh as she steps back and Lyssmi steps forward into her place. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Brynlieagh will withdraw to the back of the party to try and avoid dying.

Lyssmi will full attack the skeletons and then 5-ft step to exchange places with Tobias as the knight steps into the front.

Claw 1 - (1d20+3)[*20*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*4*] (20/x2), (1d4+1)[*4*] bludgeoning damage, (1d4+1)[*4*] critical strike damage
Claw 2 - (1d20+3)[*12*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*21*] (20/x2), (1d4+1)[*5*] bludgeoning damage, (1d4+1)[*5*] critical strike damage
Bite - (1d20+3)[*11*] to hit, (1d20+3)[*12*] (20/x2), (1d6+1)[*7*] bludgeoning damage, (1d6+1)[*7*] critical strike damage

Lenore will stay with Brynlieagh.

----------


## Sarone

Seeing the skeletons and his comrades react, Jason raises his right hand to the bandoleer.  Drawing a clear vial that holds water, Jason leans back as he a scowl forms on his face, right hand going back.

"HEY, SKELLY, CATCH!"

Putting as much effort into the throw, Jason launches the vial at the skeletons...

*Spoiler: HOLY WATER THROW!*
Show


Attack roll (1D20+5)[*9*](9) at touch AC.  If it hits, (2D4+4)[*1*][*1*](2) on the center skeleton.  Surrounding skeletons taking 5 damage, DC 15 for half damage.
Critical confirm (1D20+5)[*10*](10) at touch AC.  If it hits, (2D4+4)[*4*][*4*](8) on the center skeleton.

Math time:
Attack roll was 9+5, so 14 against the center skeleton's touch AC.  If it hits, center skeleton takes 6 damage.  Surrounding skeletons take 5 damage, DC 15 for half.



To the group, the arc of the vial goes over the heads of Tobias and Bryn.  The crystal clear liquid catches the light, revealing a prism of color.  For a second, Sheriff Hemlock raises an eyebrow at the medic, thinking the alchemist went mad in desperation.

The arc of the vial is interrupted by the skull of the center skeleton, shattering the glass and spreading the water inside.  The skeleton leaned back as the impact cracks the skull, the mouth opening in a spectral scream.  As the water spreads out to splash the target's fellows, the groan turns into a howl as the water steams off the bones.

----------


## Farmerbink

Jason's hurls a vial of holy water through the doorway and it shatters on one of the lead skeleton's ribs.  The contents freed, they splatter all over the front three skeletons with devastating impact.  Burning through bone as easily as fire through contact paper, the lead trio crumbles into a heap of inanimate parts within moments.  Lyssmi and Tobias find themselves free to press through the doorway to the slowest of the foes, and destroy it easily between claw and sword.  

With nothing else immediately threatening, the party cautiously resumes their search.  Inside the crypt, you find a discarded _Robe of Bones,_ with all of the patches removed.  Perhaps more disturbingly, though surrounded by sealed internment cells, the cell labeled _Father Ezakian Tobyn_ has been ripped open, its contents apparently taken.

----------


## Sarone

Seeing several of undead fall to the ground, Jason lets a smile cross his face as the fighter and animal take down the last skeleton.  "Great job, you two," Jason says as he raises a hand to congratulate the fighter.  "Remind me to make a good meal for your companion, Bryn.  Good help should always be appreciated."

Letting the moment linger a second, Jason sighs as he looks around outside.    "Klim, you said that something human or close to human was guiding the goblins.  What else can you tell us?  Were they wearing armor or heavy clothing?  Male or female?  Any tracks that lead out of the area?"

Turning to Snesk and Bryn, Jason nods at the two ladies.    "Snesk, Bryn, can either of you detect the aura of any other magic users in the area?  Getting attacked by animated undead is usually a sign of a necromancer or some other evil."

As he waits for a response from his fellow adventurers, Jason turns to the Sheriff.    "Sir, this went from being a minor problem to something major.  Too many things are happening here.  Can we organize a thorough search of the town in case any thing else has gone awry?  I don't like to leave the possibility that whoever is controlling the goblins didn't leave surprises."

As he lets his request hang for a moment, Jason winces as another thought comes to mind.    "Also, could we get a dozen vials of holy water for the group?  If we are facing off against undead and elemental evil, I want to have a fighting chance for us."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Lyssmi and Tobias find themselves free to press through the doorway to the slowest of the foes, and destroy it easily between claw and sword...
> 
> Inside the crypt, you find a discarded _Robe of Bones,_ with all of the patches removed.


Brynlieagh limps back to the front as Lyssmi finishes swatting at the animated skeletons, happily scratching the massive feline affectionately. She is about to speak when Jason begins...




> "Remind me to make a good meal for your companion, *Bryn*.  Good help should always be appreciated."
> 
> ..."Any tracks that lead out of the area?"
> 
> ..."Snesk, *Bryn*, can either of you detect the aura of any other magic users in the area?  Getting attacked by animated undead is usually a sign of a necromancer or some other evil."


Klim (at least, possibly the other PCs too) sees her visibly twitch twice as Jason addresses her as "Bryn." With a deep breath she smiles manically and as-firmly-as-she-can takes Jason's arm in hers, attaching herself to him and pulling him off to the side several steps. "Jason, right? I understand you carry some form of _power_ and are a skilled alchemist. That was a well-thrown flask of holy water," she begins, gritting her teeth in her efforts to be diplomatic. "I too carry magic, much of it in my name. Please, do not under any circumstances shorten it. That would be like me addressing only your left or right halves when you offer a hand or treating you as if you were only half of a real person and the other half a clumsy caricature. 

Also, I say 'please,' but I insist. My name is 'Bryn-lee-ah,' with all three syllables," she finishes, seemingly exhausted from the effort of correcting the man without breaking her grimace/smile. With a deep breath she lets go of his arm and returns to the rest of the party to look around and read the signs in the dust and dirt.

"Goblins, one larger humanoid. Lyssmi might be able to identify them if we find them. I don't see anything magical except that robe - the skeletons came from it. None of them are animated from the sanctified dead here, though removing that body there cannot be good," Brynlieagh finishes explaining, pointing to various footprints and the robe as she references them. "I can't guarantee Lyssmi will remember the smell, cause there is alot to smell here, but she might. Best we can do...

Now, is anyone able to help me clean up these scratches? I'm not going to die, but they _hurt_..."

*Spoiler: OoC, especially for Sarone*
Show

See this post for the first time this happened in the game. Brynlieagh is crazy, and there isn't actually anything special about her name mechanically, but she will go off from people shortening it in her presence. Fair warning!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Sarone

As the wounded Brynlieagh takes Jason by the arm to the side, the medic let's a look of concern cross his face, thinking that her injuries were worse than expected.  As she starts to correct him, instincts take over, putting himself at parade rest, back straighten, feet apart, and the crossbow pointing low and away from both.

**'Of all the things to get mad about right now...'**

Jason stays silent as he gets reprimanded by the half-elf, doing his best to keep his simmering thoughts under control.  Once she was done, Jason was mulling over his words when turns and leaves him.

As Brynlieagh offers her report, Jason breaks out his healer's kit close by, knowing his role in the group.  Letting her finish, Jason pulls out a minor healing extract and holds it out for her.


*Spoiler: If Brynlieagh reaches for the vial*
Show

  As she reaches for the vial, Jason lifts it a second and looks at her, speaking in a low tone so that the others couldn't hear.

"If we are going to be formal, then the name is either Medic Loenar or Doc Loenar, Ma'am," Jason says as he lowers the extract into her hands.  "Only my family, friends, and close comrades get to call me anything else, including late for dinner."

As Brynlieagh drinks the extract, Jason administers to her cuts and bruises.  "I am the team's medic and healer.  As long as I am here and in that position, I will do my best to keep you and everyone in peak condition.  I need you to trust me to do my work to the best of my ability, just as I have to trust you, your companions, and our comrades to do the best we can.  If we can't do that, then situation will be a hundred times harder."

"I follow the concept of 'praise in public, criticize in private'.  If I do something wrong that is personal but not a illegal or harmful, then I would appreciate it if we kept it in the group.  If not, that will cause trouble and harm in the long run."

"As such, Brynlieagh, I apologize for not using your full name.  I didn't know that was an insult to you and I apologize for the ignorance on my part.  I will do my best to use your full name.  I ask that you forgive me and let me learn from the error in my manners. Do you forgive me?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh accepts the vial with a smile and listens to the young medic closely. 

*Spoiler: Further response, quietly*
Show

"Formal? I guess so...Anyone who heals Lyssmi, Lenore, or me is a friend in my mind, but if I haven't earned your friendship yet I understand. Was what I said too loud? I tried to pull you aside...Yesterday I had to remind Klimvell - he's not familiar with arcane power, you see - but you and I don't know each other as well, so I though I should tell you off to the side. I certainly forgive you, I mean, you didn't know, right?" Brynlieagh says in a rushing stream-of-consciousness statement. She looks mostly confused by the formal, military approach Jason took, but too direct and unsocialized to either understand or avoid making another faux pas as she answers his question.

----------


## MuffinMan

After sheathing his sword, Tobias picks up the discarded _Robe of Bones_ and turns it over thoughtfully, examining where the patches have been removed. "If this robe was the source of the skeletons then our adversary may not be a necromancer per se, but rather one of their minions, or someone with connections to one..." He straightens up and looks around. "I never was much of an outdoorsman... if the beast- _err, Lyssmi_ - can follow a scent that might be our best option. What's important is that we pick up the trail soon before it - hey, what are you two whispering about?" He arches an eyebrow at Jason and Brynlieagh, noticing their private conversation off to the side.

----------


## Sarone

*Spoiler: Jason's Heal Check and Cure Extract, along with a Skill Check*
Show


Extract of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2)[*5*]
Heal Check (1d20+8)[*9*] to Long Term Care, One use of the Healer's Kit expended
Knowledge (Arcana) Check (1d20+10)[*13*] for Brynlieagh's past and Arcane comments
Knowledge (Arcana) Check (1d20+10)[*16*] for the Robe of Bones



Nodding and smiling at Brynlieagh's response, Jason looks up from his work when Tobias asks what they were doing.

"Just helping to heal Brynlieagh's injuries, Tobias," Jason says, smiling in the fighter's direction.  "I wanted to make sure she didn't have any other injuries from the undead."

Turning back to Brynlieagh, Jason nods at the half elf.  "As far as I can tell, you won't suffer lasting damage.  Just take it easy for the rest of the day and you should be fine."

Leaning down to pack his gear up, Jason talks low to Brynlieagh...

*Spoiler: Brynlieagh's Ears Only*
Show


Thank you for the forgiveness.  I will do my best to remember to use your full name."



Finished with stowing his gear, Jason stands up and looks at the group.  "Ok, let's check this place out.  We have tracks with a possible human or elf leading a bunch of goblins.  A magic robe that has been expended in this expedition.  Said robe is the source of multiple undead.  The remains of the previous head priest has been stolen."

Frowning at the possibilities, Jason looks at the group, then at the Sheriff.  "Sir, is Father Zantus nearby?  I would like his perspective.  I have a sneaking suspicion that this is all connected."

----------


## Farmerbink

Klim has little difficulty scrounging a few other details about the tracks.  

The medium creature wore leather boots.  Can't tell gender, but they certainly weren't heavily armored.  He came in over the 8' stone wall to the north of the crypt, as did most of the Goblins (barefoot) with him.  

In addition, and interesting detail about the _Robe of Bones_ is that the produced creatures are _not_ summoned by the wearer, potentially significantly limiting the garment's usefulness.

The sheriff leans back out the doorway, and glances towards the cathedral.  "Aye, he's watchin '.  Wringin' his hands like a frightened stool pigeon."

----------


## Feathersnow

"Sorry, I just slash things.  And poison them.  Skeletons aren't my ballywick, and, unfortunately, much sight doesn't work that way.  At least not the cheap kind I can do."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

The battle was over before Klim could unleash an arrow.  Probably for the best - he didnt think an arrow would hurt walking bones very much.  Putting away his bow, Klim moved to check the tracks again.  When the healer asked him several questions, he turned to answer the but paused at the question about gender.  

"Uh  Ahm not thbest tracker in these parts - thatd be Ol Hurlan out near Whisperwood.  But even he aint good enuff ttell ya boy or girl based on foot prints.  But they aint too heavy-set, aint likely wearin armor, and aint goblin.  They came oer thwall yonder.  Real question is, kin Lyssmi n me track them boots? 

Heading to the wall, Klim inhaled deeply near where the figures came over the wall.  Hopefully he could distinguish between the sweaty goblins and whoever was with them.  From their they might be able to follow the trail.
_OOC: Any chance scent works for this?  Maybe Klim and Lyssmi could help each other 

Effects/Conditions: aspect of the falcon (+3 per [comp], +1 ranged attacks [comp], increased crit values)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17 (18)  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 (+5)   
F +4  R +7 (+8) W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guide nce, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Tiger (+2 Dex) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> "I never was much of an outdoorsman... if the beast- _err, Lyssmi_ - can follow a scent that might be our best option. What's important is that we pick up the trail soon before it - hey, what are you two whispering about?"


Brynlieagh grins and waits for Jason to finish his answer. "Lyssmi is a cat, Sir Knight. Can't you tell?" she says as she scratches underneath the massive feline's chin, eliciting a purr/growl from her companion. "And she can."




> "Aye, he's watchin '.  Wringin' his hands like a frightened stool pigeon."


With a sad expression Brynlieagh looks to where Father Zantus is standing. "I like him - he's healed us before," she mutters to Lyssmi sadly. 




> Heading to the wall, Klim inhaled deeply near where the figures came over the wall.  Hopefully he could distinguish between the sweaty goblins and whoever was with them.  From their they might be able to follow the trail.


"Lyssmi, _seek_," commands Brynlieagh, pointing to the largest tracks and pushing her companion to track the large humanoid leader using her scent ability.

----------


## Sarone

Following the Sheriff's look, Jason raises his right hand, trying to wave the head priest towards the Crypt.  "Sir, these events are tied together and I am afraid that the peace the Sandpoint has experienced is about to end."




> "Sorry, I just slash things.  And poison them.  Skeletons aren't my ballywick, and, unfortunately, much sight doesn't work that way.  At least not the cheap kind I can do."


Hearing the Half-Orc speak, Jason smile and her direction.  "Don't let this experience sour you, Snesk.  You will have plenty of opportunity to show yourself.  And don't sell yourself short.  Arcane mastery is a skill and talent that requires time and experience to fully explore.  Chances are, you can acquaint the person that was leading the goblin party with your abilities soon enough.   I would also say that this encounter might be a taste of what to come."




> *Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 
> 
> The battle was over before Klim could unleash an arrow.  Probably for the best - he didnt think an arrow would hurt walking bones very much.  Putting away his bow, Klim moved to check the tracks again.  When the healer asked him several questions, he turned to answer the but paused at the question about gender.  
> 
> "Uh  Ahm not thbest tracker in these parts - thatd be Ol Hurlan out near Whisperwood.  But even he aint good enuff ttell ya boy or girl based on foot prints.  But they aint too heavy-set, aint likely wearin armor, and aint goblin.  They came oer thwall yonder.  Real question is, kin Lyssmi n me track them boots? 
> 
> Heading to the wall, Klim inhaled deeply near where the figures came over the wall.  Hopefully he could distinguish between the sweaty goblins and whoever was with them.  From their they might be able to follow the trail.
> [i]*OOC*: Any chance scent works for this?  Maybe Klim and Alyssa I could help each other





> Brynlieagh grins and waits for Jason to finish his answer. "Lyssmi is a cat, Sir Knight. Can't you tell?" she says as she scratches underneath the massive feline's chin, eliciting a purr/growl from her companion. "And she can."
> 
> 
> With a sad expression Brynlieagh looks to where Father Zantus is standing. "I like him - he's healed us before," she mutters to Lyssmi sadly. 
> 
> 
> "Lyssmi, _seek_," commands Brynlieagh, pointing to the largest tracks and pushing her companion to track the large humanoid leader using her scent ability.


Hearing Klim and Brynlieagh talking about the tracks, Jason nods.  _The fact we got tracks is helpful.  But a day's headstart and who knows how many goblins between us and the thieves isn't a good plan._

Hearing Brynlieagh guiding her companion, Jason snaps out of his thoughts.  "Klim, Brynlieagh, Lyssmi, be careful in tracking these.  I recommend going as far as the woods and no further.  We have no idea if the opposition has left a rear guard behind.  In the meantime, I will get the wagon ready for transporting us.  We are about to stir up a hornet's nest."

Turning back to the Sheriff, Jason mulls over his next question.  Putting himself at a modified parade rest, Jason clears his throat before continuing.  "Sir, is there any way to conduct a search of the buildings here in Sandpoint?  I understand that under normal circumstances that would be ill advised without a warrant.  However, these are not normal circumstances.  This raid and operation could mean surprises for anyone who might not be paying attention."

As he let's the request hang, Jason looks back at the group of his newly acquainted comrades.  "In addition, sir, I would like to have a senior level meeting.  You, Father Zantus, the Mayor, Council, and any important individuals need briefed on what is going on.  Between the raid and this operation, someone intended to cause harm and disruption here.  I have the feeling there is a storm coming, and that the peace that Sandpoint has experienced might be coming to an end.  Given the ease and "professionalism" by which this was conducted, whoever is leading the goblins might have inside help here in Sandpoint."

Taking a glance at the rest of the group, Jason continues.  "I can only speak for myself, but I would like to offer my services."  Looking over his shoulder, Jason addresses the rest of the group.  "What do you all think?  Anyone else up to volunteer for a potential crisis?"

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk seems noticeably encouraged! "Always eager to help!"

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias shrugs. "I'm bound by the knight's code to render aid where it is needed. So long as the threat remains unchecked, Sandpoint has my service." He falls silent, giving the sheriff time to respond to Jason's questions.

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim snorted as Jason continued to talk, giving directions.  He rolled his eyes at Lyssmi, but whether the cat understood or not was anyone's guess.  It did have a tendency of peering at you unnatural-like ...

When Jason spoke of offering services, he glanced back at the man with a frown.  "Isn't that what we're doin' already?  Ah live round these parts, mista.  Ah don't need t'offer m'services ... they's already dun given.  Now quiet down so's we kin hunt ...  

Klim continued to seek the trail ... 
_OOC: Whaddya need from me?

Effects/Conditions: aspect of the falcon (+3 per [comp], +1 ranged attacks [comp], increased crit values)_ 
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17 (18)  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 (+5)   
F +4  R +7 (+8) W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7; Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Tiger (+2 Dex) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## Farmerbink

Klim and Lyssmi pore over the tracks and the portion of wall they stem from, struggling to find much of a scent.  After a time, they manage enough that they _think_ they could follow it- perhaps more importantly, they're confident they would recognize it if they encountered that scent again.  There's _something_ that makes it not quite just "Goblins," but neither of them are familiar enough with the unusual part to identify the subject by smell (and boot-prints) alone.

Brynlieagh scrambles up the wall, and with each other's aid, Lyssmi and Klim follow suit without too much difficulty.  Straddling (or perched atop, in Lyssmi's case) the wall, you realize the boneyard indeed serves as the north-eastern border of Sandpoint.  Only a dozen paces beyond the wall, the tracks pass from clear ground into a relatively sparse woods that flanks the Lost Coast road leading East-north-easterly.

Meanwhile, Jason makes a few requests of the sheriff, who for his part nods listening carefully.  "As for inspecting the buildings, it's not a matter of propriety.  Any reasonable search would be a gross affront to the citizenry, and even more important, I don't have the manpower for it.  It'd take weeks even if I took every guard off the gates.  The people will just have to be careful for a while.  Even Goblins have to eat- any stragglers can't possibly stay hidden more than a day or two."

"As for informing the mayor, I will of course tell her of our findings here.  She and I will discuss who needs to know, and do what we can about seeing to everyone's safety.  In the meanwhile, I'd like to thank you all for seeing to this little slice of fiasco we've found.  I have to insist that you keep these details to yourselves, for now.  It won't do at all for the citizens to get all worked up over something they aren't prepared to handle..."  He frowns, deep in thought, for several moments.  "Gods above, this is gonna get nasty before it gets any better," he groans.  

Turning to Brynlieagh, he calls, "You all see anything noteworthy up there?  I'm gonna go talk with Zantus."

Back to Jason, he adds with both a smile and nod, "You don't know how much I appreciate that, Master Loenar.  Gods know we can use all the help we can get."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim knew enough not to answer for Brynlieagh, and it seemed like an easy enough way to avoid dealing with the others for a bit.  Nodding to the short woman, he murmured, _"Ah'ma check th'trail fer a bit.  Ah'll meet ya back at th'church ... or the Dragon._ 

Klim slipped down the wall and dropped to the ground with a slight grunt.  With a moment's concentration, his feline look fading as he continued to keep the avian bent, his eyes looking like those of a raptor.  Satisfied, he continued to track, figuring enough weather hadn't happened to remove the nastiness of goblin+ scents.
_OOC: Survival - (1d20+7)[23], Perception - (1d20+11)[20] and using scent to follow for a ways

Effects/Conditions: Animal focuses ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7 (+11); Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Falcon (+4 Per) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk follows behind, in case the trackers are ambushed.  She poisons her blade and casts abjurations against this likelihood.

"I got your back, lead on"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

> Turning to Brynlieagh, he calls, "You all see anything noteworthy up there?  I'm gonna go talk with Zantus."


Brynlieagh turns from her perch atop the stone wall and says, "Tracks, leading into the woods. We could try to track them, but in the woods it's easy to lose a trail, especially if they're trying," answers Brynlieagh. "Do you want us to go? Or do you have other plans?" she asks the sheriff with a manic smile.




> _"Ah'ma check th'trail fer a bit.  Ah'll meet ya back at th'church ... or the Dragon._


With a suddenly serious look at Klim the little elfin woman nods. "Be careful - and don't go alone. Lyssmi, _guard_," she commands the large feline, directing her attention to Klim. "Both of you better come back safely, Klimvell. Am I clear?" she asks, more or less demanding an affirmative answer. "It's been tough for you, but you aren't to go off and get yourself killed in a reckless revenge run..."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim almost ignored the young woman then paused, sensing the urgency in her voice.  Glancing back, he nodded.  _"Ah aint plannin on dyin tday.  Cant say thsame fer them gits_ 
_OOC: Just tracking

Effects/Conditions: Animal focuses ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7 (+11); Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Falcon (+4 Per) and Wolf (gain scent)

----------


## Farmerbink

It takes only a few moments for Klimvell to make some solid conclusions.  First, it's much easier to track the group of Goblins in the woods, though its much harder to be sure how many there were in the party.  Second, though they left plenty of disturbed flora and no small amount of footprints in the loamy surface under the trees, the _scent_ of Goblins... and something else has dispersed pretty significantly.  

Finally, the amount of broken branches and crushed underbrush clearly suggests the group was moving quickly.  It's unlikely that Klim will find them today, unless he presses on hard, and they slowed down.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

From atop the wall Brynlieagh watches her closest friend and a newly-closer-friend prowl about the edge of the woods and read the signs in the goblin-trail. Her expression is somewhat neutral, though there is some concern visible too. As the other PCs return to discuss more with the Sheriff and Father Zantus she stays where she is, content to wait for Lyssmi to escort Klim back to the rest of the group...

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim lost the scent almost immediately, frowning as it was lost amidst the standard odors of the forest.  However, the trail itself was still clear and made it easy to follow, even if the group was moving a little too fast for him to keep up with.  He considered turning back, wishing Ulfar was here to help him track.  But at the thought of the dog, tears came to his eyes unbidden as he glanced at Lyssmi.  Wiping the tears away, Klim clenched his jaws and nodded in the direction of the tracks.  _"Le's keep goin'g, gurl ... Ah ... Ah can't go back jus' yet.  Ah'm not feelin' very soshable right now._ 

With that, Klim continued to follow the tracks, checking to see if any of them split off.
_OOC: Not to get to far ahead of the group, but this is more from the RP piece than anything.  He'll continue for another 30 to 40 min, taking 10 to track (Survival 17.  He's hoping to get an idea of where the group was headed ... or if any of the tracks split off (like the humanoid).  He'll head back afterwards, unless someone comes to find him earlier (thinking Lenore might)

And Perception - (1d20+11)[23] in case something comes up.  

Effects/Conditions: Animal focuses ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7 (+11); Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Falcon (+4 Per) and Wolf (gain scent 10')

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Lyssmi stares briefly at Klimvell, not comprehending the man nor seeming to mind. With unknowable feline patience she waits for him to begin tracking again and sticks close beside, guarding him and sniffing at the ground every so often, as if curious but unconcerned. If she ever gets a hint that they are about to get into danger, though, she will stop and ensure Klim does too...

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk watches the interplay with vague comprehension, trying to stay alert to threats that obviously left hours ago.

----------


## Farmerbink

Klim doesn't exactly hurry, but neither is he eager to talk with Father Zantus after the night he's had.  With Snesk and Lyssmi close at hand, he prowls into the forest, paying keen attention to the abundant signs of passage left by his quarry.  for several minutes, he strides purposefully into the thickening underbrush, piecing together more details as he goes.  First, the Goblin scent becomes less noteworthy, but the other one (certainly humanoid, though he's not sure more than that) continues stronger.  It seems the Goblins came with someone _to_ Sandpoint, but the someone left alone, as the Goblins no doubt doubled back to join the rest of their kind in general mayhem.  The someone alone seems to have followed the same tracks, but made good time.  Twenty minutes away from Sandpoint, there's no sign of him or her, and nothing to suggest they stopped anytime soon.

Meanwhile Jason and Tobias spearhead the company reporting to Zantus.  The middle-aged priest is visibly worried, keenly aware that no one with good intent would steal a priest's bones.  "*We'll have to find him, though I don't know how...*" he mutters, unhappily.  At Jason's request for holy water, the man lights up a little.  "*That, I can help you with,*" he chimes.  With a word, he sends an acolyte to fetch some.  A few moments later, she returns with a pair of bottles.  "We can make more," she explains, "but we'll need quite a bit more powdered silver.  I'm afraid we'll have to buy it to prepare any more vials."

 "Loenar's got the right of it," Sheriff Hemlock grunts.  "We'll have to tell the mayor immediately.  Doubt it's worth going door to door, but we'll discuss the details and decide how to move forward..."  He looks up to Brynlieagh on the wall, and gleans whatever meaning he plans to from her body language and expression.  "Let's go."

At city hall, a pair of guards nod greetings to Hemlock, and take his presence as authorization for your presence.  They step aside, after rapping sternly on the door.  You're greeted by a young woman, pre-or-early teenage, apparently working as the mayor's assistant.  "Right this way, sheriff."  She nods awkwardly to the rest of you, obviously unsure precisely how she should behave but keen enough to take the sheriff's lead.  "Madam Deverin?  Sheriff Hemlock to see you.  With guests."  As you file into her waiting room, you hear the mayor whisper, and the girl hurriedly rushes from the room.

There aren't quite enough seats for the group (and Tobias' armor would make it awkward at best) in the mayor's sitting room.  As her helper returns with a tray of short wooden cups, she greets you a bit sternly.  "Any useful developments Hemlock?" she insists before raising a hand in apology.  "It's been a month's worth of trial in less than a day's time."  She sighs deeply.  "We were supposed to be _celebrating,_" she groans.  "_Please_ tell me you have some sort of explanation, friends."

----------


## Starbin

*Klimvell Mikoye*, human hunter 

Klim cursed under his breath as he realized the goblins had returned to the town, while the taller humanoid continued on for a bit, then the trail went cold.  Frowning, the hunter cast around, trying to find any signs of a footprint or broken branch to regain the trail, but nothing stood out.  After casting about for a bit, he finally turned back towards the town, acknowledging Snesk with reluctant acceptance as he forged a return path to Sandpoint.  "Can't find 'em ... guess we join th'others back'n town. 
_OOC: Headed back in, I spose ...

Effects/Conditions: Animal focuses ..._
*Spoiler: Status*
Show

AC: 17  HPs: 15  CMB/D: +2/16  Init: +4 
F +4  R +7  W +2  Move: 30   
*Spoiler: Spells*
Show

0 (Unl) create water, detect magic, guidance, mending, light 
1 - summon nature's ally I, gravity bow, aspect of the falcon, entangle
 
Perception +7 (+11); Handle Animal +6; Stealth +9; Survival +7; Heal +7; Nature +4; Geography +4; Climb +5; Swim +5; Sense Motive +2   
Animal Focus 0/2 min
- Klim: Falcon (+4 Per) and Wolf (gain scent 10')

----------


## Sarone

*Spoiler: Meeting with Father Zantus*
Show


Hearing the concern from Father Zantus, Jason nods.  "Sir, if the Team is going in against such a force, then we will need some counters.  May we get a dozen a vials of Holy Water?  I want the team as well as your flock ready for whatever trouble comes bubbling up."



Entering city hall, Jason nods at the assistant, then looks to the gnome. "You can have a seat, sir," Jason says, gesturing to a seat.  Gently, Jason removes the bolt from the crossbow and rides the crossbow string forward.  _Better to be careful.  Some people don't like armed strangers in their presence._

Hearing the Mayor's statement and tension, Jason takes a moment to glance at the Sheriff.  Getting a nod from the local lawman, Jason looks back at the Mayor and steps forward, back straight.  "Mayor Deverin, Jason Loenar, Andoran Expeditionary Medic.  I am believe the situation went from bad to worse.  Someone in league with the Goblins had used the chaos yesterday to steal the remains of Father Ezakian Tobyn.  Limited vandalism to the other graves and crypt, but the fact the op was stealthy, quick, and precise suggests a bigger situation."

Stealing a glance at the Sheriff once more, Jason takes a deep breath.  "Between yesterday and the most recent development, three things can be speculated.  The first, whoever stole the remains had intimate of Sandpoint.  The second is that whoever planned this has enough presence to and force of will to convince the Goblins.  The third, is that whoever did this had access to some powerful backers.  The question of it being one person or a group has yet to be answered."

Letting the information sink in, Jason glances at Tobias and the gnome.  _Hopefully this can be enough to get a search done._

Looking back at the mayor, Jason clears his throat.  "I have a proposal, that under normal circumstances wouldn't be considered.  Being that we have an imminent threat and evidence of trouble, I would feel it would be irresponsible to not bring it up now.  Would you like me to elaborate?"

*Spoiler: If Jason is Allowed to Elaborate*
Show


"The proposal is that we search the various buildings here in Sandpoint to ensure that no surprise trouble is here.  Sheriff Hemlock had mentioned there might be difficulty in conducting an operation, but I believe that can be mitigated.

"All that would be needed is you, Sheriff Hemlock, and a number of guards and local hunters with animal companions.  I believe it should be no more than a one guard and one hunter/animal handler, with up to six teams by my best guess.

"The operation would be conducted with you and Sheriff Hemlock going by each place to get the permission to conduct a non-judicial search.  We get permission from the residents to conduct the search.  Denial means we apologize for the inconvenience and move on.  Permission granted would bring a two man team into the building.  Short of a crime against life, the idea is that the animal handler goes in with a tracking animal do a quick search.  The guard is there to observe and be reinforcement.  If there is no trouble, we move on.

"This operation would be dependent on the permission granted by residents.  Anyone that doesn't give us permission will have until the end of the operation to change their minds.  After that, I can safely said we did our due diligence should any problems occur.

"Frankly, I hope that I am being paranoid and that I am giving too much credit to whoever is guiding the goblins.  That being said, I would rather admit to being paranoid and wrong than paranoid and right."

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias stands at relaxed attention during the debrief, only chiming in to add, "Medic Loenar has the right of it, Madam - the goblins had help. From someone _on foot_, which means they likely didn't travel far. What other settlements are nearby? Can you think of any persons or factions that might hold a grudge against Sandpoint, even to the point of allying with goblinoids?"

----------


## Farmerbink

> "Would you like me to elaborate?"


The mayor takes a deep breath before answering, silently poring over what you've already said.  As the silence drags on, the young woman returns, with a tray heavily laden with small wooden cups and a simple glass carafe of cool water.  Eagerly, Mayor Deverin retrieves a cup.  She raises it with a simple nod of thanks before drinking deeply.  "Yes, of course.  I'm sorry.  Please continue."




> "The proposal is that we search the various buildings here in Sandpoint to ensure that no surprise trouble is here.  Sheriff Hemlock had mentioned there might be difficulty in conducting an operation, but I believe that can be mitigated.
> 
> "All that would be needed is you, Sheriff Hemlock, and a number of guards and local hunters with animal companions.  I believe it should be no more than a one guard and one hunter/animal handler, with up to six teams by my best guess.
> 
> "The operation would be conducted with you and Sheriff Hemlock going by each place to get the permission to conduct a non-judicial search.  We get permission from the residents to conduct the search.  Denial means we apologize for the inconvenience and move on.  Permission granted would bring a two man team into the building.  Short of a crime against life, the idea is that the animal handler goes in with a tracking animal do a quick search.  The guard is there to observe and be reinforcement.  If there is no trouble, we move on.
> 
> "This operation would be dependent on the permission granted by residents.  Anyone that doesn't give us permission will have until the end of the operation to change their minds.  After that, I can safely said we did our due diligence should any problems occur.
> 
> "Frankly, I hope that I am being paranoid and that I am giving too much credit to whoever is guiding the goblins.  That being said, I would rather admit to being paranoid and wrong than paranoid and right."


As you speak, Deverin and Hemlock share more than a few glances that speak volumes of both her concern and the weight his opinion carries.  "Any other context, I'd call it madness, but it might actually _allay_ some concerns to show the people a serious response...."  She turns to a small, unshuttered window, from which she can see several roofs with the cathedral facade poking up in the distance.  She breathes again, heavily.  

"You have my blessing," she finally answers, still looking away.  As she turns back ,you can tell she's fighting back tears.  "Do you need more than that?  Loenar?  Hemlock?"

----------


## Feathersnow

Snesk nods at Klimveil.  "I suppose we had best,  if this isn't going to pay off.  It was worth a try!" She adds, encouragingly.

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Before she turns to follow the others to see the Mayor, Brynlieagh sends Lenore to follow Klim, Snesk, and Lyssmi. Stay close but dont distract. Fly straight to me if they get in trouble, she orders as she hops down off the stone wall and silently goes to see the towns leadership

Lenore squawks once in confirmation and hops out of her satchel to take to the air and circle slowly above the trackers. 

In the Mayors office Brynlieagh stays in the back and keeps quiet, well aware that shes been the subject of conversation in here, and not in a good way. She listens to the others speak up and looks a bit surprised at the ideas presented. After thinking about it she does say, I wont help with the searches - dont want to scare anyone, hoping that her statement will be received as a bit of an olive branch by the assembled lawful authorities in Sandpoint.

As the trackers finish Lenore sends the feeling of relief to her mistress as the odd quartet begin to make their way back to town.

----------


## Sarone

Letting a frown take to his face, Jason weighs the Mayor's response with a need to ensure unseen consequences don't turn up.  _What would my old mentors say in times like this..._

Surprised by Brynlieagh's response, Jason raised an eyebrow.  Pursing his lips, Jason mulls over the half elf's response, then looks at her.

"Brynlieagh," Jason starts as he turns to her, "I understand your desire to not scare people.  I get that.  But these times are more fearful with an organized Goblin raid.  While I won't force anyone to do anything against their will or conscience, I would encourage doing what is right and proper."  Letting his words hang, Jason looks to Tobias and Ip, then back at Brynlieagh.  "I ask that you would reconsider, to help your home and neighbors from a bigger threat.  One that is more than an inconvenience if left unchecked"

Taking a step forward, Jason takes a cup of water and holds it up to the others.  "A mentor of mine once quoted an old book.  'Wish it need not have happened in my time', a character had said when presented with an impossible task.  That character's mentor had a response: 'So do I, and so do all who live to see such times.  But that is not for them to decide.  All we have to decide is what do with the time that is given us.'"

Drinking the water, Jason sets the cup on the tray and refills the cup.  Turning to the mayor and the sheriff, Jason lifts the cup to his waist.  "Heavy lies the crown," Jason says as he looks at each of them.  "I am ill experienced in this world, and I know that this 'Age of Lost Omens' has been spreading like wild fire.  But the days of that age are coming to an end, that we have only our fates to challenge.  This is the time to rise and face them."

Raising the cup, Jason looks at each person.  "To the small deeds of ordinary folk that keep the darkness at bay.  To small acts of kindness and love."

Letting the toast subside, Jason look to the Mayor.  "I get there is hesitation  I there anyone else we would need to get on board before we conduct the operation?  Either the local council or heads of houses?"

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh looks at Jason as he addresses her and shakes her head. She considers responding, but he's going and sometimes it's best to just let it go. Once he's done she leans over to him and whispers, "Most of the townsfolk are scared of _me_. I'm not the best liked, at least not until yesterday." When she's done explaining she shrugs, content to keep quiet in the Mayor's office with the Sheriff there. Better not to make her presence too obvious...

----------


## Farmerbink

Mayor Daverin and Sheriff Hemlock raise their cups, if perhaps with some reluctance.  "You seem wise beyond your years, Master Loenar," the mayor murmurs.  "It may serve us well in the days to come."  She nods at Hemlock, who takes point on ushering you from the room.  

"Not much sense putting it off, as I figure it," he comments, as he leads you past the wait servant into the street.  "I'll see what I can do about drumming up volunteers this afternoon, and if I have to I'll put out orders this evening.  We'll start the search first light tomorrow?"

"For now, try to unwind- put a good face on it in the Rusty Dragon and see if you can help set the townsfolk at ease, yeah?  Won't help anything to stir up a panic.  Scared people do dumb things...."

----------


## DarkOne7141981

Brynlieagh follows everyone out of the office and listens to the sheriff's directions. She nods at his request for action at daybreak and excuses herself to find Lenore, Lyssmi, and Klimvell. Using her connection to her familiar she heads towards the edge of town and quickly finds them. After greeting her companions affectionately she tells Klimvell all the details of their meeting with the town leadership, answering any questions he has. "Now, what did all of you find? Anything interesting?"

After their discussion the odd group heads to the Rusty Dragon Inn where three of them settle down to eat. Brynlieagh and Lyssmi seem intent to eat their bodyweight (again) in meat, while Lenore happily snacks on anything the others drop or miss. As long as her mouth is full Brynlieagh seems able to stay out of trouble, and Ameiko seems to understand this. The servers keep the food coming as the trio eats themselves into a stupor...

----------


## Sarone

Finishing off the contents of the cup, Jason sets the vessel down.  "To be honest, Madame Mayor, I hope I am wrong and just paranoid," Jason says as he tilts his head towards the mayor.  "I honestly hope that."

Making sure his gear was set up right, Jason follows the Sheriff out of the room.  _At least the command is briefed,_ Jason thought as he followed the Sheriff out.  _I truly hope I am just paranoid._

Looking around to ensure no one else was too close, Jason turns to the Sheriff.  "Permission to accompany you on the search tomorrow, Sheriff" Jason asks, doing his best to support the Sheriff and put him at ease.  

Once Jason recievs the Sheriff's answer, Jason nods.  "I need to check on the  oxen and wagon that I brought here.  I have my gear that I want to replenish, then write some letters.  One to my Mother and Father in Andoran and one to my Patron in Magnimar.  I will also need to find work here in Sandpoint."

Once finished, Jason looks to the others near him, holding up one of the vials of holy water Father Zantus gave them as he puts the other in is bandolier.  "Does anyone else want the other vial of holy water?  I'm replacing the one I had used earlier."

----------


## Feathersnow

When asked if they found anything, Snesk shakes her head and defers to the tracker.

***


The Orc takes a mug of small beer, not accepting anything stronger and joins the meeting already in progress.  She has little to contribute, however. 

The sorceress accepts the vial of holy water when offered.   "I would be honored to bear blessed water, especially since my aptitudes are less than ideal against the undead."

----------


## MuffinMan

Tobias gives a formal bow to the Mayor and a salute to the Sheriff before exiting. Outside in the streets he addresses the rest of the party. "Well, as we have a few hours to spare I will try to track down the stablemaster about a personal matter. I'll meet you at the Rusty Dragon in about an hour. Until then, relax, but not _too_ much" he says with an admonishing glance towards Brynlieagh.

----------


## Farmerbink

In the street outside the mayor's office, Sheriff Hemlock grunts.  "That'll depend on what your friends find in the woods," he answers Jason with a grim stare to the east.  "You're right there's more to it than Goblins in the streets, as if that weren't already enough.  I'll definitely get you word in the morning."  

Without asking permission, the Sheriff anticipates Brynlieagh's intentions accurately and follows along.  He lets her do the talking, and waits patiently for Klimvell's response.

*Spoiler: @MuffinMan*
Show

The Goblin Squash stables are not difficult to find- in point of fact, you feel a bit silly for asking just in front of the Rusty Dragon, as the helpful townsperson simply points to the Goblin head hanging about 30 feet down the road.  Next door to your temporary home, a grisly string of ears that probably weren't attractive in life hangs tacked over the broad barn-style door of the high-roofed establishment.  Daviren Hook waits inside, apparently happy to busy himself with the management of one of his own horses.  He's gently stroking the creature's flank with a coarse-haired brush when you enter, and looks up expectantly.  

"Not ta be rude, but most' my patrons already have horses, and you have a particularly notable-sounding walk.  What can I help ya with?- Oh, you're that Tobias fellow, eh?"  A smile cracks the previously confused features.  "Anything I can do for ya, you just ask.  Heard you did fer twelve of the blighters by yourself last night!"  He pats the horse and steps away from it, offering you his full attention.


Before long, everyone but Tobias finds themselves at the Rusty Dragon, where an elderly Halfling woman eagerly tends to your every need.  With an easy smile and pleasant laugh, she scampers about with flagons of ale and plates of meat.  Perhaps most bizarrely, she offers not the slightest deference to Lyssmi, instead gently chiding the oversized feline for some unknown (to the rest of you) slight.  It seems as the day has gone on, more and more people have heard of your feats from the night before, and the requests for stories and tales get taller by the minute.

----------

